# The Automotive GIF Thread



## compakt (Jul 25, 2002)

We can has?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*FV-QR*

In for later I suppose.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_In for later I suppose.

I guess.../Garth Algar


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That gif is pretty win. But I believe we had a thread about this before. Nonetheless, I wouldn't mind another one.


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*

I'm going to shank the first person who posts last nights seizure-inducing, 1600-pixel-wide mk3-to-mk3.5 front end conversion.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (z0d)*

Will be in Pittsburgh this weekend to watch football. Could not find desired content. Therefore, you owe me a ****ing beer


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (z0d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z0d* »_I'm going to shank the first person who posts last nights seizure-inducing, 1600-pixel-wide mk3-to-mk3.5 front end conversion.
x2


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (DubNMiatafan)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Subwoofers)*

I always liked this one


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*

I'll play


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_I'll play 









I've been looking for that gif for the longest time! The best part is cut out tho; right after the gif ends he watches the car roll and takes a puff from his ciggy.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*




































For the S2kers:








Moar later.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*

mine.
































(I lov this one- and it took some dedicated drunk time)








I'm been surprised that my "sky is falling" gif is not used by others.








(all for now)


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (z0d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z0d* »_I'm going to shank the first person who posts last nights seizure-inducing, 1600-pixel-wide mk3-to-mk3.5 front end conversion.

I didn't see it, someone hit me



















_Modified by muffintop at 9:25 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*

youch..


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can't ever forget this one:


















_Modified by mk3er at 12:26 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

how do you make a GIF anyways?
link?


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3er)*

This one really cracks me up, for some reason.


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm sold,i'm totally going to visit CreepyGif.com What about you guys?


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_I'm sold,i'm totally going to visit CreepyGif.com What about you guys?

I think I'm going to pass.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (z0d)*


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*

theres a lot of LOL in this thread.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brimjolt* »_theres a lot of LOL in this thread.


It all started with the OP wanting to start an automotive GIF thread and posting a motorcycle gif.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*



























_Modified by Bazooka at 10:19 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## patentpending (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL that guy on the jetski what was he gonna do, hit the brakes at the last second


----------



## undpilot757 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*

Not that automotive related per say, but it used to be posted up anytime something dumb was said.


----------



## undpilot757 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_









Dang you, you just beat me!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (undpilot757)*


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_










well that just made my night







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*




























_Modified by ashi at 10:47 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## compakt (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (compakt)*


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (alleghenyman)*






_Modified by nevermas at 3:03 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## iLoveMyIS (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*




































_Modified by iLoveMyIS at 12:27 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (iLoveMyIS)*

In for after work, this thread is full of win!


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (alleghenyman)*


----------



## speedbump2 (Oct 29, 2004)

Courtesy of Moderator Daemon42:








--Chuck--


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*

How have we gone so far without this?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

in for later. keep 'em coming!


----------



## 02vrShane (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

in


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (02vrShane)*

hash/rehash


----------



## The Popemobile (May 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*

this is my all time favorite...karamic retribution for running from the cops....








I have the full size one.....look closely and see what happens to the purp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*









Wow, this one is awesome!
I wonder where the sledgehammer ended up, lol - probably about a few miles away.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

I love GIF threads.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TigerinColorado)*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*

^^^







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_ 








[ 


AHHHH What's with her pinky finger!


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_

AHHHH What's with her pinky finger!










2 in the pink 1 in the stink mishap?


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

im going to go ahead and say this is fake?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_

AHHHH What's with her pinky finger!









OH GOD why did you ruin that for me?!?


----------



## JtotheG (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (SnowGTI2003)*


----------



## speedbump2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_AHHHH What's with her pinky finger!

That's a deal-breaker right there.
--Chuck--


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (robhurlburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_im going to go ahead and say this is fake?









Nope: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4536519


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

more. someone put up that one where the trailer runs into the top of that gas station and crushes the truck.


----------



## speedbump2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (imajeanius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imajeanius* »_more. someone put up that one where the trailer runs into the top of that gas station and crushes the truck.

It was a bank drive-thru, and I think it was a video, not a .gif.
Try this link: http://break.com/index/how-not....html
I'm at work and can't access streaming video so I don't know whether or not it works.
--Chuck--


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (speedbump2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedbump2* »_
It was a bank drive-thru, and I think it was a video, not a .gif.
Try this link: http://break.com/index/how-not....html
I'm at work and can't access streaming video so I don't know whether or not it works.
--Chuck--

yup ... that's the one. if i remember correctly, the driver survived. how they did i still don't know.


----------



## JtotheG (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (imajeanius)*


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (JtotheG)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*

so... back to "car" gifs


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_so... back to "car" gifs









That looks deadly. Any idea what it's from/the story behind?


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
That looks deadly. Any idea what it's from/the story behind?

Rhys Millen a stunt he did on new year's eve.
He failed to land at the event as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaaFYLevKM


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This car Aspired to vaporize.


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

some of these are hilarious


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

boy, I wish I knew.
"oopsie, I missed"


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And I love the Happy Gilmore movie.
I'm so low-brow.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_










Very fitting Walter...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
Very fitting Walter...









How so?
The dude abides....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
How so?
The dude abides....

I'm shomer shabbos.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Preppy)*

There's a vehicle in this one at least:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
Very fitting Walter...









This one is a bit more fitting


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (imajeanius)*









Whats her name?? Im in love!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (RafaGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGti* »_








Whats her name?? Im in love!!









Porta Cruiser


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (W. Sobchak)*


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Porta Cruiser

Come on dude real name








I urgently need to do a google pic search


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (RafaGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGti* »_
Come on dude real name








I urgently need to do a google pic search



















And I got that gif from here:
http://forums.triplezoom.com/z...age=1









And since it's Friday...








humina-humina-humina


_Modified by BRealistic at 6:47 PM 10/23/2009_


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_








AHHHH What's with her pinky finger!









She probably has sharp knees too.
For whatever reason I'm far more interested in the non-car gifs, such as pink dress and Salma above...


----------



## DingleBerries (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Voodoo.T)*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (RafaGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGti* »_
Come on dude real name








I urgently need to do a google pic search









read the other thread and its sara varone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrDUCKin* »_










My god thats creepy. I cant stop laughing.


----------



## derock85z (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

does anyone have the one with the guy doin a flyby with his passenger out the window "rowing" with an oar, that makes me cry its so funny but i cant find it anywhere


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (derock85z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derock85z* »_does anyone have the one with the guy doin a flyby with his passenger out the window "rowing" with an oar, that makes me cry its so funny but i cant find it anywhere

X2! I want to do that soooo bad!
Oh! And in for more!!


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (derock85z)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Voodoo.T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_








AHHHH What's with her pinky finger!









Fixed.
But really, I don't care about her finger. Just because it's bent a little funny when she holds her hands like that doesn't mean it's crooked or broken or anything.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
And since it's Friday...








humina-humina-humina


x2... Just saw her snake dance in From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

these are always fun.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Voodoo.T)*

ahh yes... selma hyak


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## baconisgood (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*









I kept taking screenshots of this gif, and it won't move anymore. It's stuck with her hand as just a blur.








Now I can't get any better shots than these!


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (hushypushy)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (zither99)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (eluwak)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (eluwak)*


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

Why is it that more than half of these are motorcyclists doing incredibly stupid stuff?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (eluwak)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (eluwak)*


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Jetta GT* »_Why is it that more than half of these are motorcyclists doing incredibly stupid stuff?









funny about that... Check the OP's original "automotive GIF" post. He set the ball in motion, so to speak. 
When you start the thread with motorcycles, you pretty much open the door to a whole bunch of two wheelers
















_Quote, originally posted by *compakt* »_We can has?


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! Guess he needs some new nuts for his bolt.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Black Jetta GT)*


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*

These are terrific!


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Blue)*









She's a model for a window tint company so that counts as car content right?


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









this happened to my friend's dog...we thought it hit its head on the concrete pretty hard but all it got was a small cut
never left the windows open that much again


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

as much as i may enjoy looking at some of those korean car models, you guys notice how they look about 80-90% alike?


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (munkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkey* »_as much as i may enjoy looking at some of those korean car models, you guys notice how they look about 80-90% alike?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (z0d)*


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (z0d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z0d* »_










dude, i'm asian. i meant it in the "it seems like the majority of them undergo plastic surgery" context.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (munkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkey* »_

dude, i'm asian. i meant it in the "it seems like the majority of them undergo plastic surgery" context.

Doesn't mean you aren't Waisis... errr Racist, against your own people.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20V BUG)*

and back to the pics


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










Put em together
This Dude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded 

Travis Pastrana on You Tube link above







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded 


_Modified by Bazooka at 4:13 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









I just keep hearing, "We're hit! The flak cannons got us! Goin' down!!"


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*

tag for later


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (00boraslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00boraslow* »_tag for later.

x187


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Must have moar...


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









LOL! Tell me thats not real!


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (robhurlburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_
LOL! Tell me thats not real!


Yes, yess that is very reall..
As real as god is 

OH SNAP


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (SebTheDJ)*

I don't get it. What is it supposed to be? I can see movement in the background, but can't make it out.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (BeaArthur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeaArthur* »_I don't get it. What is it supposed to be? I can see movement in the background, but can't make it out.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## compakt (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_










Preppy said:


> AHHHH What's with her pinky finger!






Preppy said:


> Are you guys serious? Is everyone in the Car Lounge dating a supermodel so that this kind of flaw is unacceptable?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (jamerican1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamerican1* »_


























::looks at URL::
Thought those looked familiar.


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

since this thread looks like its still going:


----------



## joep626 (Oct 15, 2009)

_Modified by joep626 at 9:05 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## RogueOne (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_

Not sure if serious.









I don't know what I'm looking at either....


----------



## joep626 (Oct 15, 2009)

\


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (RogueOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueOne* »_
I don't know what I'm looking at either....

Just in case this is serious question in serious thread.
Bank robbers wearing all black run out of the bank and jump in the car.
Cops come screaming up and run into bank.
Bank robbers pull away very calmly.
Cops run out of bank, robbers are gone.


----------



## joep626 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (RogueOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueOne* »_
I don't know what I'm looking at either....

they robed a bank got in the car and the cops still thought that they were inside so they got away...epic


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (joep626)*


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (joep626)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joep626* »_
they robed a bank got in the car and the cops still thought that they were inside so they got away...epic









Some of us may not be seeing it correctly. All I am getting is about a half second loop of some people on a street corner and guys in the background bobbing up and down. Nowhere near anything as detailed as described.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Vrucizzy)*

bank robbery/car image sometimes appears to be locking in a 1/2 second loop.
At other times is full motion video for about 30 seconds.
Good luck with your viewing.


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_
LOL! Tell me thats not real!


It is not....look closely ,the cops are staged,one in front of the cargo van,and the other is just behind it to the drivers side


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*

I'm still impressed with this one
cool as a cucumber


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_









I'm thinking she isn't with this guy anymore.


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_









What show is this from?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









THis is another angle from this Chevy Malibu commercial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL946vRUDJg


----------



## Hai2u (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (Darkness)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*









ouch


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, amazingly he wasn't hurt too bad. A little rattled, but nothing broken.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nobledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobledub* »_









Betcha can't name that Roller Coaster ... but I'll give ya a hint, it's in Ohio ... :-D


_Modified by seadoo2006 at 6:23 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## JoeArlo (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bergenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bergenvr6* »_








ouch

When I used to skate this was my reoccurring nightmare.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (seadoo2006)*

The Mean Streak at Cedar Point?

_Quote, originally posted by *seadoo2006* »_
Betcha can't name that Roller Coaster ... but I'll give ya a hint, it's in Ohio ... :-D

_Modified by seadoo2006 at 6:23 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## Xave (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_ 

















I don't think the driver survived that!


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

Great start to page 6!!!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_ 











wow i love the empathetic nutgrab by the friend there. jesus.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (5P4RK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5P4RK4* »_

wow i love the empathetic nutgrab by the friend there. jesus. 

HAHAHAHA
same thing that I though of as well!! He must have heard something break... el oh el
this thread is full of win!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










This is awesome! How'd they do that?


----------



## JAVink (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: (Xave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xave* »_








I don't think the driver survived that!

It's posted somewhat frequently and is oft said that the driver did indeed survive the incident.


----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
This is awesome! How'd they do that?

pump out all the gas but dont open a valve on the top. it'll pop eventually.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_and back to the pics









Danny MacAskill, the video that came from is pretty unreal. Just get past the long intro and prepare to have your mind blown. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_










i think u meant


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (seadoo2006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seadoo2006* »_
Betcha can't name that Roller Coaster ... but I'll give ya a hint, it's in Ohio ... :-D


I thought that looked familiar


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










haha, this guy was on leno tonight.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (kkelter)*


----------



## Duderino (Dec 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (eluwak)*










_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_ahh yes... selma hyak











_Quote, originally posted by *SpecialFX* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
And since it's Friday...








humina-humina-humina

_Modified by BRealistic at 6:47 PM 10/23/2009_


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (alleghenyman)*

wow that FJ-porta thread really went places


----------



## 4merRicer (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Bazooka)*









Jeez... I did a nutgrab too... ouch!


----------



## TexNoob (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: (4merRicer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4merRicer* »_








Jeez... I did a nutgrab too... ouch!


just when u think the pogo stick is gonna cushion your fall it turns on u and launches you by the nuts


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Danny MacAskill, the video that came from is pretty unreal. Just get past the long intro and prepare to have your mind blown. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o




AMAZING! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (5P4RK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5P4RK4* »_
pump out all the gas but dont open a valve on the top. it'll pop eventually. 

maybe...but in reality steam does that. 
http://blogs.howstuffworks.com...-work/


_Modified by robhurlburt at 9:36 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## Xave (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
This is awesome! How'd they do that?

My ex is sucking on the other end of that hose.


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Xave)*


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (Xave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xave* »_
My ex is sucking on the other end of that hose. 















share the wealth!


----------



## XxCoryDxX (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Xave)*

psht, if that was the case, you should have kept her around.

_Quote, originally posted by *Xave* »_
My ex is sucking on the other end of that hose.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (XxCoryDxX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XxCoryDxX* »_psht, if that was the case, you should have kept her around.


She'd turn you inside out!


----------



## Xave (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (XxCoryDxX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XxCoryDxX* »_psht, if that was the case, you should have kept her around.


One trick ponies never did it for me.








Back to the pics!


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Danny MacAskill, the video that came from is pretty unreal. Just get past the long intro and prepare to have your mind blown. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IRfrQSBCOY


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (robhurlburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_














share the wealth!

She could suck start a leaf blower.


----------



## Republic984 (Aug 26, 2009)

Anybody with a good *Seinfeld* gif? Especially that one when he rolles his eyes, I think that's from the The Limo episode


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_

























Ah, me.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
i think u meant
































































































WHAT IS UP WITH THIS? Sorry. For a minute I lost my mind. Now could someone please tell me whats up with the blue FJ? It's everywhere!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (nevermas)*









catching a whole lot of air here


----------



## JAZ713 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*

Pink Dress = Sara Varone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfd_FwA-voU


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_
































Is that Dee? (It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia)


----------



## JettaWith15"s (May 28, 2009)

Now that you mention it, i think it is. Shes not too bad lookin.


----------



## archangel06 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Buickboy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_

WHAT IS UP WITH THIS? Sorry. For a minute I lost my mind. Now could someone please tell me whats up with the blue FJ? It's everywhere!

please turn in your TcL membership immidiately!
search for the 'fj picture' thread. i would but i'm lazy








edit: got it for you anyways








http://forums.motivemag.com/ze...age=1


_Modified by archangel06 at 1:08 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_











...Not commenting on the locale or apparent driving abilities.


----------



## baconisgood (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









Real? Looks real until man/woman is hit by truck.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (JAZ713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAZ713* »_Pink Dress = Sara Varone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfd_FwA-voU

I enjoyed that, thanks for posting







That broad is smokin hot.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Danny MacAskill, the video that came from is pretty unreal. Just get past the long intro and prepare to have your mind blown. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o

Yeah, he is pretty good but so is Sergio Layos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2ic78nw7pY


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (JAZ713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAZ713* »_Pink Dress = Sara Varone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfd_FwA-voU

Thank you.


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_









Face... BUSTED


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## JAZ713 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (jamerican1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamerican1* »_
Thank you.

no sweat


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Getting way off the automotive topic folks. 
Keep things car related please, this is the CAR lounge after all.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (20V BUG)*

This one is my fav:


----------



## remedyzrider (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*

bump from the grave


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (remedyzrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remedyzrider* »_bump from the grave









roger that


----------



## dirtyjersey420 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (munkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkey* »_

dude, i'm asian. i meant it in the "it seems like the majority of them undergo plastic surgery" context.

Most of them do undergo plastic surgery. Nose job (to give more of a bridge) and shave the jaw bones for more of a triangular chin. That is pretty much standard in Korea for any girl who wants to be a model/actress.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dirtyjersey420)*

Is this a freakin' gif thread again or a discussion of "enhancements"
it got bumped from the grave and within 2 posts goes cold.








I'll bump start it.

Nothing like one of the best


----------



## lago_b (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lago_b)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (JAZ713)*

bmp


----------



## joep626 (Oct 15, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_bmp

yup


















_Modified by joep626 at 7:38 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*

sooo. here we go again.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*

'k


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*

uh huh..


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Barefoot_)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*



















_Modified by Barefoot_ at 10:55 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*



















_Modified by audifans at 10:15 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Barefoot_)*

might as well heave this one in the mix


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_uh huh..









First time I've seen that one! T5 at Thunderhill, and is that Roger Foo? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RIPkevsGTI (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (CasaDelShawn)*

can someone please repost the wobbly, invisible motorcycle in that race? i saw that a few months ago, not sure if it was this thread. I lol'ed for a while after that.
thanks!!!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (RIPkevsGTI)*

nothin' like a little tire smoke


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*

woo hoo!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Darkness)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

I'm getting all kinds of Geocities flashbacks going on here fellas.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (pat_ernzen)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Lightnin')*























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










LIKE! Very very much!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_



































_Modified by saranynsandiego at 7:33 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (saranynsandiego)*

Courtesy of Selleck Waterfall Sandwich:
http://selleckwaterfallsandwich.tumblr.com/page/1


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (ModernMaven)*

oh, yeah...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

I love this one.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (iPinch)*










_Modified by Barefoot_ at 7:00 PM 2-6-2010_










_Modified by Barefoot_ at 7:10 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Barefoot_)*











_Modified by BumpSteer at 6:41 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (BumpSteer)*

Never ceases to amaze me how little some of you idiots comprehend.
"The Automotive Gif Thread"
Key word is Automotive.
Selma Hayek in her bra - No








Some dude on a bike jumping off a high ledge - No








Some ring-card girl from UFC - No








Porsche vs R8 - Yes








Enzo Dude - Yes








Orly own - No








See the difference there? I swear some of you probably never leave the house.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Manu44)*

at ease there, soldier.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*

howz about salma hyak as a mermaid ???








j/k


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*

oh geez, it's the cops!
I don't mind a little skin thrown in.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Manu44)*

Whoa, big fella.
try just relaxing just a little bit there


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Barefoot_)*

Dorifto!


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (FastGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_Dorifto!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (GsR)*











_Modified by Barefoot_ at 5:21 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_












I don t see the porta potty portion of that gif
incomplete


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_

I don t see the porta potty portion of that gif
incomplete

yes, well, we will now have a moment of silence for dead porta potty.
In a fit of unintended acceleration, FJ Cruiser demolished it.
Rendering it no longer fit for photographic purposes


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (FastGTi)*


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_ I don t see the porta potty portion of that gif
incomplete


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_









I know I shouldn't, but I really enjoyed that.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_ Planes Trains & Automobiles gif 


Haha! Such an awesome movie!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (mikeypoo)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MrMook)*


























_Modified by Lightnin' at 10:35 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_










Ha!
That's a future Camry driver if I have ever seen one.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (mikeypoo)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_









somehow, I'm thinking this one goes with the one above.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*

car? no
pretty wild... yep








now for the four wheeler


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*

whoa


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (mattgreeneva)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_









good lord!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (High Body slc)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_and back to the pics









damn, i knew these mofos were crazy, but not to this extreme!!!!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*

kinda fun


























_Modified by Lightnin' at 7:27 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

Lotsa old school


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

























_Modified by BumpSteer at 6:13 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*












_Modified by lil' thumper at 6:51 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









the best show evar


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (ashi)*









Toyota?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

oh what the hell.

might as well put this in here


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*



















_Modified by ashi at 8:07 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Buzzkill (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (TurboREX)*

What show is that? Thanks.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









ahahahahahaha... i loved that game so much
c://princemegahit


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Buzzkill)*


----------



## greychinchilla (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Buzzkill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buzzkill* »_What show is that? Thanks.









It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. It is indeed the best show on television.
And that jar was filled with pee.


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (greychinchilla)*

This thread is great, "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" is even better. We always watch it on hulu.com.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3er)*

what episode is the r8/porche scene from??? i though i remember seeing that on top gear and now i wanna watch it again but can't find it!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

some of these GIFs are freaking awful, retarded, and irrelevant in every way possible.
Good idea for a thread, but it was ruined.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (ashi)*

^







No sitcom will ever come close.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if a repost


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*

Yours truly misbehavin'








and going round 'n round 'n round....










_Modified by Lexi at 5:15 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lexi)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









WTF is that stuff coming form the ceiling? fire suppressant?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (79dubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79dubman* »_
WTF is that stuff coming form the ceiling? fire suppressant?

bingo.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_









so many jokes......so little time


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Time for a GTI)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Time for a GTI)*


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Interesting to see Santa Clause in his civilian clothes


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Mixican)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_Interesting to see Santa Clause in his civilian clothes

And at the dyno?


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*











_Modified by ashi at 11:24 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
And at the dyno?









He's gotta get his Reindeer tuned somewhere right, those high altitudes are a bitch


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









That's pretty epic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FastGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_ 










Story to this???


----------



## Mr.Variety (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*

i made all these yesterday! tell me what ya'll think!!! which ones you like best and stuff! i got more to make!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_
Story to this???










South African police. I think the guy stole the truck.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bubuski)*













_Modified by lil' thumper at 5:29 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_
Story to this???
















I think it's in Germany. The black BMW are cops. In the full version the guy that made the jump first fired his shotgun at the pickup twice. That's how it should be done







No 3-4 hour chases with a dozen police cruisers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_
Story to this???
















I think it's in Germany. The black BMW are cops. In the full version the guy that made the jump first fired his shotgun at the pickup twice. That's how it should be done







No 3-4 hour chases with a dozen police cruisers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_
Story to this???
















I think it's in Germany. The black BMW are cops. In the full version the guy that made the jump first fired his shotgun at the pickup twice. That's how it should be done







No 3-4 hour chases with a dozen police cruisers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ZeeGerman)*

Holy dear sweet raptor jesus, a triple post!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_









wtf is that!














freaky as ****.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_
wtf is that!














freaky as ****.


Some kind of freaky robot.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_
wtf is that!














freaky as ****.

When it was walking sideways, I thought it was two tiny Asian ninjas trying to steal an old roof rack full of useless stuff off somebody's intentionally rusty MK2 VW.








Then it slips on the ice and turns and faces you and you see that the tiny Asian ninjas have no heads and that it is in fact a robotic Lord Voldemort and I sneezed a mouth full of Lemonheads all over my screen in horror. That **** is ****ing scary. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-SAV


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_
wtf is that!














freaky as ****.

It's the Boston Dynamics Big Dog. Scary as ****!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

nice.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

^stunning!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (phryxis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phryxis* »_^stunning!

Very cool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_










Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*









Courtesy of the A3 forum


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

shocking.
just shocking....


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*








That's awesome!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's not relevant to anything outside of TCL, but I recaptioned this today:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*










non Automobile.gifs removed.


_Modified by PsyberVW at 4:26 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Oreganoflow)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*

]










_Modified by ashi at 6:17 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## CB022481 (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^^ANY INFO?!?!???^^^^^


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VMPhil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VMPhil* »_
not automotive, but i could watch that all day.

Same Here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (CB022481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CB022481* »_^^^^ANY INFO?!?!???^^^^^

Shay Laren. Turn off safesearch for best results.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (kkelter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_ 










_Modified by kkelter at 3:40 PM 2-25-2010_

Playmobile! I played with these for my whole childhood


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (kkelter)*

this one still amazes me...
public road????
WT...?


















_Modified by Lightnin' at 6:43 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

the longer version.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Time for a GTI)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (T.O_Golf)*

* EDIT: Sorry guys, didn't even realize what it was







*


















_Modified by kkelter at 5:34 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (kkelter)*

^^ Take the "wheel chair" down or its a lock.


----------



## MV_DK (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_this one still amazes me...
public road????
WT...?


















Hehe, amazing, this is from denmark, never seen it.....small world....
http://bilgalleri.dk/vid_vis.aspx?VideoID=1231


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Fun stuff


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Manu44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manu44* »_Never ceases to amaze me how little some of you idiots comprehend.
"The Automotive Gif Thread"
Key word is Automotive.
Selma Hayek in her bra - No








Some dude on a bike jumping off a high ledge - No








Some ring-card girl from UFC - No








Porsche vs R8 - Yes








Enzo Dude - Yes








Orly own - No








See the difference there? I swear some of you probably never leave the house.









Only warning.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (kkelter)*

'k










































_Modified by lil' thumper at 7:59 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (audifans)*

Wow!!!


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_this one still amazes me...
public road????
WT...?

















anybody have the clip of the charger drifitng a rotary?
EDIT: found it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrJ4cVF9lYg
not a gif, still a cool clip


_Modified by vbot at 8:37 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_'k

















_Modified by lil' thumper at 6:21 AM 2-26-2010_

WOW!!!!


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Buickboy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_
WOW!!!!









x2


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*

I was trying to find the Jaws FJ Porta gif to show my friend. Didn't see it, so I googled it...and found this instead. 








Car content on the way!
















Sorry I missed the memo on car content and added more Jaws with Sam Jackson. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:49 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*

always did like the out of control gifs


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_always did like the out of control gifs

It looks like a tire came off one of the wheels in the last couple seconds of that one. That's crazy!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*

good lord!


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: (ashi)*

This thread really delivers. I've enjoyed an hour of entertainment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Toaster29)*

I reposted this... looks like it was hanging up
crazy...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

oh ... no...

















well, it does have wheels on it.
and pretty damn funny.


----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

ahahahaha i effin LOL'd hard!


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_oh ... no...










I used to work at a warehouse... If anyone was caught doing that, they would be fired ON THE SPOT.







Great thread, though... Keep it up!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (audifans)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_










These things are really damn fast. I never mess with them at work. The fork lifts on the other hand, I peel out on those


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_ 









What the hell is this from? I keep seeing this cat around the intertubes.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Triumph)*


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_good lord!



















thats f'in nuts


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (v_dub714)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## SpOOkyRollerDisco (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Page 13 is the MFW! Especially for explosions.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (SpOOkyRollerDisco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpOOkyRollerDisco* »_


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

^ not cool....


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (n0rdicalex.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0rdicalex.* »_









lol


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Triumph)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_









This scene pops into my head whenever i am behind a logging truck, i then make a rather quick pass.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_








sweet jeebus, is this gt5? gameplay? trailer?










_Modified by palakaman at 12:52 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


















_Modified by lil' thumper at 2:32 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_
This scene pops into my head whenever i am behind a logging truck, i then make a rather quick pass.

me too, or any flat bed trailer hauling a load. what movie is this from anyway?


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

final destination


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (Av.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Av.* »_final destination 

2.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (kkelter)*













_Modified by Lightnin' at 12:08 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (bronz)*


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (bronz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bronz* »_


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_









ROFL! I love the Venture Brothers.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (patentpending)*

how did I never see this thread


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
What song is this?

Video from "Rabbit in your headlights" - U.N.K.L.E.


----------



## the sherminator's 8v (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
Video from "Rabbit in your headlights" - U.N.K.L.E.

feat. Thom Yorke no less


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
I just dont get it, wtf is she trying to do ????

escape from the kitchen?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
I just dont get it, wtf is she trying to do ????

she tripped.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_
This scene pops into my head whenever i am behind a logging truck, i then make a rather quick pass.

Try doing that in North NH!


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
I just dont get it, wtf is she trying to do ????



if i remember the episode correctly, she was trying on the shoes she is wearing, but they didnt fit her feet. she then tried to steal the shoes, tripped, and went head first into that bimmer.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (SpOOkyRollerDisco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpOOkyRollerDisco* »_









What is the name of this show?







I've tried to tell people about it in the past (I remember watching it as a kid) and they think I'm nuts.


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_I always liked this one









HOLY CRAP. He's not even phased. Hair and clothes are nearly blown off and he just leans back and snaps a picture. Young, dumb, you know the rest. Must be nice to be "immortal".


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (jimbogxp)*



















_Modified by MrMook at 4:22 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
What is the name of this show?







I've tried to tell people about it in the past (I remember watching it as a kid) and they think I'm nuts. 

turbo teen


----------



## Vroomall (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_










ONG BAK.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_good lord!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (speedbump2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedbump2* »_
That's a deal-breaker right there.
--Chuck--

Chuck whats with the high standars???
Id hit it lol no HJ lol


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (MyBlueR32Turbo)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Bazooka)*

air delivery










_Modified by Lightnin' at 9:13 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










Oh hai, welcome aboard!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

ha...
oh hai, comin' thru!!!!!!......................................................


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

Heads Up... I mean Heads down... oh what the hell... duck!!!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Bazooka)*










_Modified by audifans at 2:50 PM 4-17-2010_


_Modified by audifans at 2:51 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*

Crumple zones
My knees hurt just looking at this




















_Modified by mitcompressor at 5:36 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*











_Modified by Barefoot_ at 9:43 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*

acrobat... "watch your head!"


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
What the hell is this from? I keep seeing this cat around the intertubes.

It's from the Bjork video "Triumph of the Heart."


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

EPIC.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Noisyninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_
It's from the Bjork video "Triumph of the Heart."

Holy cow that cat is awesome. I want to possess him.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*











_Modified by Arapaho at 10:39 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_









I laugh every time I see that one.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_
It's from the Bjork video "Triumph of the Heart."


That music video was a big W T F


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_Crumple zones
My knees hurt just looking at this

















_Modified by mitcompressor at 5:36 PM 4-17-2010_

But the important cargo of the People's Republic is kept safe. It is very difficult to replace cargo, drivers are everywhere.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_Crumple zones
My knees hurt just looking at this

















The story on this video: It is not a safety test of the Doka. There are no dummies and none of the markings that a test car has. It was overloaded with sand to test the facility. Those vans were the most solid vehicle available at the time and they are actually tanks.



_Modified by Icantdrive65 at 6:07 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Icantdrive65)*

gaaaaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Fake? If not, damn.


----------



## lolaccountislocked2 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_gaaaaaaaahhhhh!


















wow..i hope that's fake


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_Crumple zones
My knees hurt just looking at this




















You do realise it was fully loaded for that test IIRC It was loaded with 2000lb of cargo to test the barriers




_Modified by UNBANNED_GERBIL at 11:57 AM 4-19-2010_


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*

nnnnngggggghhhhh
clang... crunch










_Modified by Arapaho at 4:24 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*











_Modified by lil' thumper at 11:26 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

^ just so awesome


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_nnnnngggggghhhhh
clang... crunch









Old 6 series?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

just because this one is so wild
there are "cars" on the train.


















_Modified by Arapaho at 11:30 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

The last page and a half turned into a photobucket ad, lol.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hooray photobucket!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marknuck311* »_The last page and a half turned into a photobucket ad, lol.

You is soooo right.
And that's because tinypic and gifbin won't display until some enterprising soul dubs them to their photobucket account or some such host
Like this










_Modified by ashi at 1:53 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*

Ramblers for the win


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

I love this GIF sooooo much









_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_nnnnngggggghhhhh
clang... crunch








]


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*











































































_Modified by audifans at 11:19 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_Ramblers for the win

















Two doors are better.


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_ernzen)*

































what really happened during the OJ chase


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (clanajar)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_









Dude! It's Gahanna's finest! I was hoping a GIF of that would pop up something lol.

Erik


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (clanajar)*

the cop chasing the car door. Classic!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*











_Modified by Lightnin' at 7:54 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Lightnin')*











_Modified by audifans at 10:29 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_










I like how he tries to steer away from the wall with no front tires.







I'd probably do the same thing.


----------



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*

Lee Iococca always said, you shouldn't arrive at an accident before your car does:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (pcm84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pcm84* »_Lee Iococca always said, you shouldn't arrive at an accident before your car does:










Iococca did have a way with words!
lol


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (pcm84)*

insane.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









at least she didn't drop her phone or bag


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_
at least she didn't drop her phone or bag










yes, even as she is kicking the tire, she has a firm grip on both with the phone still in conversation.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*


----------



## chdavis (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









what episode is this from?


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (chdavis)*









electric conversion


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (TooDub)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*

Might as well throw this one into this mix.
It's pretty cool


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

Drop it like its hoottt


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (whitemike)*

well, part of it got thru


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

ambulance crash


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (High Body slc)*

General Bee???
lol


----------



## Demo24 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (chdavis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chdavis* »_
what episode is this from?









Season 14 ep 1


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Demo24)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Kid Hobo at 3:32 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_









_Modified by Kid Hobo at 3:32 PM 4-22-2010_


LOL!!


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









she deserved it. Im happy it happened to her.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









That's the Tail of the Dragon in North Carolina/Tennessee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









This needs a punch line desperately


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Time for a GTI)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_
This needs a punch line desperately

Did anyone say "punch line"?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*

2 wheels camera shot from 4 wheels.
I always liked this one.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## BeverChakus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (chdavis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chdavis* »_
what episode is this from?









Very recent one. check out on demand, its a few weeks ago


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_








what is the kid in the car from? It looks exactly like my friends younger brother.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_what is the kid in the car from? It looks exactly like my friends younger brother.

Pineapple Express?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (e30_miata_lowerit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e30_miata_lowerit* »_
Pineapple Express? 

No


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (iDance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDance* »_
No

Dazed and Confused?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
Dazed and Confused?

That I don't know, but it's definitely not James Franco in Pineapple Express:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (iDance)*

"Traffic Stop"


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_










hope he died.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The truck rolled on top of his head...I'm sure he did.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

_Modified by mitcompressor at 11:58 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_









_Modified by mitcompressor at 11:58 PM 4-24-2010_

Suzuki FAIL


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (ashi)*

hard to move


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mdp310 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^ That truck looks like it's pooping.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (mdp310)*











_Modified by audifans at 10:27 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_










which episode is this from?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (robhurlburt)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

This is just to good to pass up


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

depth charge


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_This is just to good to pass up

Love the chick who puts up her umbrella..... stayed dry as a bone i bet.


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Cool one, looks like she's "breathing". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (juice)*

Bathtub car


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*











_Modified by BumpSteer at 7:12 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (e30_miata_lowerit)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_









Wood shampoo with a Kel-Lite rinse!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (TooDub)*

I'm liking this!

_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_








electric conversion


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (LG6R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LG6R* »_









I'd like to see more gifs like this.
... but longer running


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The cop/door one is hilarious.


----------



## GtiGuy1 (Mar 28, 1999)

in for later.


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_









Seriously, WTF is wrong with cops?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rlfletch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlfletch* »_
Seriously, WTF is wrong with cops?

Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## rick the b00n (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

yeah all cops are corrupt and evil


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rick the b00n)*


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rick the b00n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick the b00n* »_
yeah all cops are corrupt and evil

How many cops do you see in that GIF? What percentage of them are viciously beating an obviously unconscious and possibly DEAD body? Do you see the issue here?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*


----------



## iam_supreme (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OldsPowered)*









Anybody knows what's the story behind this? I mean really, this kind of crap is something that wouldn't be acceptable even in russian law enforcement.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iam_supreme)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_









Ooo! That'd smart. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

Posted?


----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iam_supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iam_supreme* »_








Anybody knows what's the story behind this? I mean really, this kind of crap is something that wouldn't be acceptable even in russian law enforcement.









Run from the cops, get your a$$ beat, alive, dead or injured. Well done officers. Hate hearing the love for criminals all the time.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Matt D.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt D.* »_Posted? 









yes, but it's always fun to see it again. In fact, any great drift deserves a replay


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)

Another try...


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NismoB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NismoB3* »_
Run from the cops, get your a$$ beat, alive, dead or injured. Well done officers. Hate hearing the love for criminals all the time.

Normally I would agree but the guy was unconscious dude. Possible seriously injured.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Matt D.)*











_Modified by Bazooka at 5:29 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_
Normally I would agree but the guy was unconscious dude. Possible seriously injured.

Lucky him, he probably didnt feel a thing.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlfletch* »_
How many cops do you see in that GIF? What percentage of them are viciously beating an obviously unconscious and possibly DEAD body? Do you see the issue here?










Honestly, you run from the cops and put their hardworking lives in danger and the lives of the thousands of people on the road at danger and you deserve to die and be beaten like that.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_ Heads Up... I mean Heads down... oh what the hell... duck!!!

















I sure hope no one was on the upper level!!


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_
I sure hope no one was on the upper level!!









It was a crash test.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (89glwiththat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89glwiththat* »_
It was a crash test. 

why thanks


----------



## rferic18 (May 13, 2001)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

^ When I was student teaching in England every morning I sat upper deck front seat. Thinking I would have spilt my coffee!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (rferic18)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

Love this one


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

A guy on another forum posted pictures of this FIAT 500, some featuring his girlfriend in compromising positions, under the thread title: "In this thread my girlfriend humps a fiat 500"








Took me a little while to stitch them together to my satisfaction as they weren't exact, and then I added a caption of my own. Enjoy!








>8^)
ER


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

^Not defending the officers in that GIF, but I also can't say I've been in their shoes - if memory serves the guy driving the van shot and killed someone, then attempted to run over several police officers.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Elbows)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbows* »_^Not defending the officers in that GIF, but I also can't say I've been in their shoes - if memory serves the guy driving the van shot and killed someone, then attempted to run over several police officers.

I believe that you are correct. It's always the stuff happening before the cameras start that gives a larger perspective.
Shooting, killing and attempting to run over several cops generally gets them in a mood.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/EdRacer71/gifs/30bpl3a.gif
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/EdRacer71/gifs/DSC_0631-1.gif[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
i'm so sick of seeing these gifs...they're nothing new, and on way too many pages in here.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## JoeySchmoe (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (iam_supreme)*

Probably some stupid southern pi...er, cops. Seriously, what a bunch of dumb MF'rs. The guys is obviously out cold and these stupid pigs run up and start beating on him. 
Edit: Well after reading about what the suspect did, I can see their attitude, but still, why beat someone unless they can feel it.........still pretty stupid looking......










_Modified by JoeySchmoe at 11:54 AM 4/29/2010_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

Spin Cycle


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Run L1ke H3LL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Run L1ke H3LL* »_
Honestly, you run from the cops and put their hardworking lives in danger and the lives of the thousands of people on the road at danger and you deserve to die and be beaten like that.

I'm of this opinion. Too many bleeding hearts these days. If you run and endanger the public it's game on, beatin' and all. Dude was probably high on PCP.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_i'm[/URL] so sick of seeing these gifs...they're nothing new, and on way too many pages in here.

how 'bout contributing instead of bitchin? just a thought


----------



## moardeadmau5 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









Thats my friend jasons car









oh yeah and all you people who beleive you can justify the police force beating the **** out of an unconscious man are all a bunch of sorry dirtbag motherfu..


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (moardeadmau5)*


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moardeadmau5* »_

oh yeah and all you people who beleive you can justify the police force beating the **** out of an unconscious man are all a bunch of sorry dirtbag motherfu..






































Cry me a river bro. I'd like to see you chase after someone like that and see you not slam their face into the ground. You have no idea the kind of emotions those cops are feeling. I don't blame them for a second. It's people like you sympathizing with the criminals that are the reason this world is heading down the drain. You break the law, be prepared to be dealt with.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_
Normally I would agree but the guy was unconscious dude. Possible seriously injured.

Too effin' bad. Run from the cops means put other lives in danger ontop of whatever you're running for. Beat down it is.


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDdubber* »_
Too effin' bad. Run from the cops means put other lives in danger ontop of whatever you're running for. Beat down it is.


Damn straight. The guy running is lucky he is either unconscious or dead. That would have been one painful ass wooping.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## lolaccountislocked2 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









What's the story on this? I don't understand why the truck driver won't stop?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolaccountislocked2* »_
What's the story on this? I don't understand why the truck driver won't stop?


He had no idea the car was there until the police stopped him


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









obviously oblivious as he was watching porn on his in cab computer and talking on the phone.


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









Punk gets punked.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (lolaccountislocked2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolaccountislocked2* »_
What's the story on this? I don't understand why the truck driver won't stop?

Google it, twas in the UK recently.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
how 'bout contributing instead of bitchin? just a thought
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/EdRacer71/gifs/1195959970349.gif
[img]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/EdRacer71/gifs/CARSTUNT.gif[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
there you go again, posting old crap that's been on this thread a whole lot.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (JPawn1)*

so post something already.
take the bickering outside


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









Wow.







Hard to feel sorry for that idiot.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









What the hell was this idiot trying to accomplish?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
What the hell was this idiot trying to accomplish?











awesomness with his buddies probably. But seriously he came close to getting his head ran over.


----------



## lolaccountislocked2 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
Wow.







Hard to feel sorry for that idiot. 

Yea he is an idiot but running him over was way too much.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
What the hell was this idiot trying to accomplish?









More perspective is needed here.
Road Rage incident...
Red Shirt had just assaulted the driver.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHeNyBcnisY 










_Modified by mitcompressor at 10:59 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_
More perspective is needed here.
Road Rage incident...
Red Shirt had just assaulted the driver.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHeNyBcnisY 










Watching a guy, for whatever reason that he decided to jump on a car, get run over by said car...did not make me feel bad for him.



_Modified by FlashRedGLS1.8T at 3:43 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*

If it is true that the red-shirt guy had just finished beating on the other guy (who is half his size) in a road-rage incident... I can't say that I wouldn't have done the same damn thing.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_Watching a guy, for whatever reason that he decided to jump on a car, get run over by said car...did not make me feel bad for him.

yep... the guy had clobbered the driver, then jumps on his car.
What did he expect... a thank you.??
Renault Twingo in case anybody was wondering


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


----------



## LittleFrenchHatch (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_
Renault Twingo in case anybody was wondering


Nope, Daewoo Matiz










_Modified by LittleFrenchHatch at 12:29 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_If it is true that the red-shirt guy had just finished beating on the other guy (who is half his size) in a road-rage incident... I can't say that I wouldn't have done the same damn thing. 

Same here, that gif is hilarious.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_













video of the whole thing is amazing that they got the whole piece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHeNyBcnisY 


_Modified by ashi at 12:38 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_there you go again, posting old crap that's been on this thread a whole lot.

again, feel free to actually contribute to the thread


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_









I mean what did he expect with no mustache? (I mean d**k broom)


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

bollywood


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_









I downloaded that clip on Napster back in like 2000. I was able to keep cars sideways back then easily, but I saw that and






















Sliding through a turn is one thing, but I saw the brake tap and transition and knew there was someone really talented driving the car.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the perspective.
Always helps to hear someone talk about how it all works sideways


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

wild stuff this drifting... and spinning


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

thump..


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









oh hai...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Automotive GIF Thread (compakt)*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I downloaded that clip on Napster back in like 2000. I was able to keep cars sideways back then easily, but I saw that and






















Sliding through a turn is one thing, but I saw the brake tap and transition and knew there was someone really talented driving the car. 

Oh yeah. I loved those Best Motoring clips, especially the ones of similar ilk with an E39 M5 and a 996 Porsche 911. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Triumph)*

open wheelers crash


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*

Just thought I'd throw some G-Forces in here for fun


















_Modified by Arapaho at 12:15 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

Hungary Police


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_









the Dancing Providence Traffic Cop!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

I'm liking this









_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_ Just thought I'd throw some G-Forces in here for fun


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*

Surprise visit


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

Big Drift


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_If it is true that the red-shirt guy had just finished beating on the other guy (who is half his size) in a road-rage incident... I can't say that I wouldn't have done the same damn thing. 

Hell, I'd back up and drive over him again just to make sure he was dead. Guys makes a great speed bump.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

*Biker that hits red car.gif* OMFG! *Traffic Cop.gif* That looks super creepy for some reason...i guess he's just making his job more entertaining..or maybe getting his exercise..


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*









so. epic.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









This would be better if one of the wheels fell off.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Preppy)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

Flipped out


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


 reminds me of dodgeball in junior hi


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

dj_wawa said:


> so. epic.


 More like "What a lucky dumb-ass."


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

^^great movie!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

not good


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## tucker3434 (Jan 27, 2004)

rlfletch said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woohoo Hoover cops!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

back to watched topics..


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> back to watched topics..


 Same here


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

vdubguru said:


> Same here


 x3


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Watching again.


----------



## SB82 (Sep 17, 2008)

watchin


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

geez


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Puma


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

You don't have to post to add this to your watched topics...use the "thread tools" drop down from the top to subscribe.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

roll over... at least it's on sand... not that it's gonna make much difference


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Darwin award for perfect time to not wear a seat belt...


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet jebus!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

bizybyker said:


> Darwin award for perfect time to not wear a seat belt...


 It would take you weeks to get the sand out of all the parts of your body.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

whoa, no....


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Jesus, enough with the GIFs of people, babies, and cops getting mowed down.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

rlfletch said:


> Jesus, enough with the GIFs of people, babies, and cops getting mowed down.


 He's got his own problems: http://vb.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4878086-Jesus-Christ-Hit-By-a-Car


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Kid Hobo said:


> He's got his own problems: http://vb.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4878086-Jesus-Christ-Hit-By-a-Car


 too funny 










another wild gif


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Kid Hobo said:


> It would take you weeks to get the sand out of all the parts of your body.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

nice shots thru the woods


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

E39..... 











GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

At first I was like damn that's cool. But then I noticed the flaming wheel rolling down the side road and then my face melted form awesome overload.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

ashi said:


>


 
dayumm 


I didn't even realize what I was looking at ...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Anybody know where this was?? 

I'd love to find the original you tube shot of it. 

wow 



ashi said:


>


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Video game clips are gay as aids. I hate when I am looking for a car in a race on youtube and some stupid video game chase scene pops up. HATE IT!


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

mitcompressor said:


>


 This was in the Mexican Nascar league, and that driver was killed on impact......


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

G drift 








[/URL]
GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Was that a traffic stop?!?


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

Some of these just really anger me to the point where I want to punch my laptop..I mean if the reason for these crashes were medical like someone suddenly passing out or having something medically go wrong with them then I understand...but if it was just for pure stupidity or lack of driving skill then these ****ers should rot in jail.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

love this ken block 



Bazooka said:


> GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Ha... 

somehow I never get tired of these scenes 

 



audifans said:


>


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> Ha...
> 
> somehow I never get tired of these scenes


 x2 

lambo drift 








[/URL]
GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

[/URL]
GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup]


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

hooligans...


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

ashi said:


> GIFSoup]


 What is this from?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

seems to be related to these test... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8fkNjU2YyQ&feature=channel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDLCeSUdvfM&feature=channel


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

crazy icy tunnel drive in Moscow 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

more of the moscow tunnel 


GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


> more of the moscow tunnel
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


 I thought I was having a stroke. The angle of the camera makes it look like the truck spawns a clone. 

:rofl:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

Time for a GTI said:


> I thought I was having a stroke. The angle of the camera makes it look like the truck spawns a clone.
> 
> :rofl:


 wait, that's NOT what happens?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

G 

Love it....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

audifans said:


> GIFSoup


 Holy f*ck!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


> GIFSoup


 Was this some sort of important race?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

OldsPowered said:


> Was this some sort of important race?


 lol 

Other than one of the Chase races last year (oct at kansas)... it was one MORE race where Gordon came in second... 

(he's been doing that a lot this last year)


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

Barefoot_ said:


> That's what I was thinking


 For real? Did Godzilla show up to that race and go nuts... ha ha... 

Just noticed the reverse am inset... looks like the guy forgot about the chicane. damn.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

audifans said:


> GIFSoup


 


1.BillyT said:


> For real? Did Godzilla show up to that race and go nuts... ha ha...
> 
> Just noticed the reverse am inset... looks like the guy forgot about the chicane. damn.


 it does sort of look like Godzilla was throwing a tantrum. 

double wow


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> more of the moscow tunnel
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


Can someone explain where the other truck comes from? Im confused.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Whacko!!


GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

and just for fun


GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

looks like the ending to the jump



Bazooka said:


> Whacko!!
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



GIFSoup


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

ashi said:


> GIFSoup]


F'n INCREDIBLE.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

wheeeeeee...!!!




GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

audifans said:


> crazy icy tunnel drive in Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought I'd experienced Oversteer!!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


> G drift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



somehow I kept expecting this to roll over


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

tuk tuk narrowly escaping death there


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

dynamite might wanna check out the previous two pages...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

remind me to stay clear of big trucks


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Bazooka said:


> GIFSoup


Badass truck. Coming from a GM hater.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

bastion72 said:


> Can someone explain where the other truck comes from? Im confused.


Guess you don't watch Fringe. :s


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

^^^ BMW films for the win! Great set of shorts.

Edit: Link to the full short: http://www.kewego.com/channel/iLyROoaftIWH.html


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

bad link


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

nopal 6.0 said:


> bad link


Works for me...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

ashi said:


> GIFSoup


No f'ing way!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*ouuuuch!*


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>


This one is still cracking me up as hard as the first time I saw it.......classic!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

EdRacer71 said:


>


whats the deal with that one?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

^ no idea...just found the gif


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Bazooka said:


> GIFSoup


FAIL!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> FAIL!


yep... went to all that trouble to make that nice ramp and now has no balls (or they have relocated to somewhere else in his body)


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

nutty


GIFSoup


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

photobucket, prob won't last long... :what:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

jumping oldsmobile


GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

another jump


GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

is it just me, or do most of these gifsoup images only work half of the time?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

gif soup works for me

occasionally the whole site seems to be off, but comes back up. Kind of hit and miss


GIFSoup


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> is it just me, or do most of these gifsoup images only work half of the time?


Not just you.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

no problem at this end


GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeepers!


GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

catching some air


GIFSoup


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Looks like a sway bar link broke free right as he took flight. Getting big air never looks graceful in cars/trucks...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

well that didn't last long


GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing like a little open door approach to off-roading




GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

triptronic said:


> whats the deal with that one?


About half way through a corner someone ran out of balls or ran out of corner.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> is it just me, or do most of these gifsoup images only work half of the time?



Same issue here!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> catching some air
> 
> 
> GIFSoup





bizybyker said:


> Looks like a sway bar link broke free right as he took flight. Getting big air never looks graceful in cars/trucks...


well stated.

These jumps are rough as hell


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

A lil' tire smoke


GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

something different


GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

jump!!!




GIFSoup


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

fiat 126 For the Win!




GIFSoup


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*ouch!!*


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


>


 Would love to see the rest of this one.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

and a little tweak of the General Lee drunk driver video 


GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

ashi said:


> Nothing like a little open door approach to off-roading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking this gif


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

how do you all save/host a gif 
ive always wondered


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

"02jettakid17 

how do you all save/host a gif 
ive always wondered " 

x2


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

another rally crack up


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I like this one!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Arapaho said:


> just because this one is so wild
> there are "cars" on the train.
> 
> 
> ...


hoo boy


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

UNBANNED_GERBIL said:


>


Good Lord!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


>


wow... what a dodge ball game that is


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

is that gif from a movie? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

BKM


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Probably from Eastern Europe :what:


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

Tripicana said:


>


I couldn't stop laughing the first time I saw this. Well made. :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Not automotive related at all, but still freakin' good IMO:










P.S. You must have seen the the movie to appreciate it


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

heh... well it is a "car" that he's in


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

izzo said:


> Not automotive related at all, but still freakin' good IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when it first came out. Nobody knew what I was on about. Being born and bred irish I loved the flick. But it was one of my faves along with pool hall junkies.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

yikes


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

Terandyne said:


> Annoying Youtube clip


Have we all forgotten what a .GIF is?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Enough YouTube. Says "GIF thread" in the title....


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

s




Fizzo20 said:


>


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Seatbelts anyone?


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

^^wtf was that^^


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

79dubman said:


> ^^wtf was that^^


Tom Cruise's space ship.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

79dubman said:


> ^^wtf was that^^


meteor breaking up in our atmosphere.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

Subwoofers said:


> meteor breaking up in our atmosphere.


Doesn't look like it broke up...time to find a chunk of mars!

Mike


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

coffee truck is here


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

not cool man lol


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

FaelinGL said:


> Doesn't look like it broke up...time to find a chunk of mars!
> 
> Mike


That's still really really really really high up when it started to break. There is going to be a pebble left if that.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

VdubTX said:


>



Someone should send this to the Mythbusters!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I like this one


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

I have no clue as to what the hell this is


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

lil' thumper said:


> I have no clue as to what the hell this is


Some 80s horror movie. The name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

and another weird one.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Sozei said:


>


Props to Sozei from Mk1 forum


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

izzo said:


> Enough YouTube. Says "GIF thread" in the title....


Damm kids.:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## gato77 (Sep 28, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> I have no clue as to what the hell this is


anybody knows what movie is it?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## darkblade06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


>


\




LOL!:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

ElevatedGaze said:


>


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

wow


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GTI MK1 said:


>


nice.....


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

lil' thumper said:


> I have no clue as to what the hell this is





kotik2.0 said:


> Some 80s horror movie. The name escapes me at the moment.


The movie is Xtro from 1983.


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

CaptainWonderful said:


> The movie is Xtro from 1983.


Thank you Sir. That had me stumped. 
For the curious ones here it is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaxmWiKgT_8


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Bazooka said:


> Seatbelts anyone?


Screw seatbelts. Why does he not have pants on?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Screw seatbelts. Why does he not have pants on?


uhhhh khaki?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Screw seatbelts. Why does he not have pants on?


He does!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

mitcompressor said:


>


Overtaking, literary :thumbup:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

jebglx said:


>


No injuries?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## theguysmiley (Jan 24, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


>


So, what movie is this from?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> No injuries?


the driver (stéphane ortelli) in the airborne car (courage-oreca judd) suffered minor injuries - a broken ankle.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

lucky guy


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

lil' thumper said:


> wow


Check out that dude's purse.

"It's a european shoulder bag."


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

doh!!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

ashi said:


>


FYI 



> Police dash cam of Meteor over Edmonton, Canada.
> Filmed about 5:30pm Thursday November 20th 2008


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Seattle icy hills before Thanksgiving 2010

I can just imagine coming up a hill and having this thing coming down at you sideways!





GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

drifting truck clip sez



> good use of a roundabout



GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

wow...





> Racer makes a really wrong move and ends with a disaster but no one is hurt!



GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

F150 under the influence of gravity


GIFSoup


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll throw this in 


GIFSoup


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

Balderdash said:


> I'll throw this in
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


lol that was awesome, what movie is that from?


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

_Stakeout,_ I believe (kinda ashamed that I know that).


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Arapaho said:


> F150 under the influence of gravity
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


its unreal how unbelievably lucky this was.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Stakeout is the movie...'87

Richard Dreyfuss, Emilio Estevez, Madeleine Stowe


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Guy must lead a charmed life


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

izzo said:


>


 He could have done this in one motion, without shifting into a forward gear.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

oops 

It's a cop on the motorcycle 

....cop gets up at the end 


:facepalm: 



GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Roy Scheider classic 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

kasbah said:


> GIFSoup


 2nd best chase scene movie ever! 

Here's the 1st...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

same theme 


GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing like a little Bruce Willis to start the day off right 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Gotta love Ah-nold


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

This: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5168030-VW38-found-in-Lithuania&p=69633624#post69633624 
=


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

nicely done, izzo!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Ditto, Izzo. 

Nice way to bring that whole process together and not get hung up in pages of the article (although the reading was fascinating as well) 

:thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Ford Tough 

 


GIFSoupf


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

audifans said:


> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t169/Inspectorchao/GIF/1295677459117.gif


 That STR one is awesome!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> That STR one is awesome!





audifans said:


>


 yes, indeed


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

audifans said:


>


 The Red Bull F1 car looked nice, but it is a safety disaster, oh and a lot of them had brake failures.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Houston's Metro rail ... traffic enforcer. 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

now that the most epic thread ever invented is locked, we can get back to posting kewl gifs.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> now that the most epic thread ever invented is locked, we can get back to posting kewl gifs.


 
correct 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

tis thread is awesome


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> GIFSoup


 That part made my entire family jump. Scared the **** out of me.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

jump? 

no kidding... 

 

Burnout? 

On the trailer while it's being driven? 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> GIFSoup


 
gotta love Top Gear


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Arapaho said:


> gotta love Top Gear


 That looks like the Jason Plato from Fifth Gear actually.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

abawp said:


> That looks like the Jason Plato from Fifth Gear actually.


 and of course, you right


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

mitcompressor said:


> GIFSoup


 the girl in white reminded me of this...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> the girl in white reminded me of this...


 'effin' hilarious 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

audifans said:


> 'effin' hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 look at his face and body language.. LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

More Jean Reno and DeNiro 


GIFSoup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

mitcompressor said:


> GIFSoup


 Anyone have a clip of this episode? I love the Patrese one linked later.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Triumph said:


> Anyone have a clip of this episode? I love the Patrese one linked later.


 http://www.youtube.com/v/9wmRLZlWSR8?autoplay=1 

weird beginning...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I've always thought this one was pretty funny 

I'll throw it back on for another view 


GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

TopDown_ said:


> I've always thought this one was pretty funny
> 
> I'll throw it back on for another view
> 
> ...












?:laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

smallest production car 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

the followup 

 


GIFSoup
GIFSoup


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

to go along with the peel p50 one 


GIFSoup


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Which episode is that TG GIF from? The one with the tree on top of the car? I thought I'd seen every episode...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

22AudiQ said:


> Which episode is that TG GIF from? The one with the tree on top of the car? I thought I'd seen every episode...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bREGX8NA1Ek 




GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

BumpSteer said:


> GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

So Bing Bong 

Take a break from the stills and plop a .gif clip down.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry I will make my contribution now :laugh: 



















:thumbup:


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

bingbongplop3 said:


> :thumbup:


 :laugh: thats awesome!!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

rsj0714 said:


> :laugh: thats awesome!!


 no kiddin' 

Hot damn! for both contributions.. 


:thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Lotta good stuff here 

 


GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

love this thread!!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

patrikman said:


>


Who would you rather be confronted by? :what:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

bingbongplop3 said:


> Who would you rather be confronted by? :what:


/Commercial dog voice / “It’s Bacon!!!!!!!!!!!!!”/ Commercial dog voice/


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

20thAna3282 said:


> /Commercial dog voice / “It’s Bacon!!!!!!!!!!!!!”/ Commercial dog voice/


didnt think it was that funny... but then when I looked at pic and imagined it :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

nice... 


GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

That audi up there is ridiculous! its one thing to do that.. but with quattro is just


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

well this is different




GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

I figure this deserves another shot


GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

wtf is that^^^


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> wtf is that^^^


heh...evidently people with too much time on their hands, too much discretionary income and way too many explosive rocket sled/snowplows


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

TopDown_ said:


> heh...evidently people with too much time on their hands, too much discretionary income and way too many explosive rocket sled/snowplows


thats pretty cool:thumbup:

those people sounds like utter D-bags :facepalm:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> thats pretty cool:thumbup:
> 
> those people sounds like utter D-bags :facepalm:



agreed


speaking of idiots


GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

ashi said:


>


  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

wow I think we should start demanding video sourse of gif... I keep going  next pic


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> wow I think we should start demanding video sourse of gif... I keep going  next pic


uh...every gif?

that would be a royal pain in the ass

if you copy the info

by hitting reply with quote, you'll get a bunch of information



audifans said:


> GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GIFSoup

'k

I'll play the pic thing


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

I hope GIFBIN and GIFSOUP have an UNLIMITED bandwidth plan :laugh:


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

kowabonga said:


> GIFSoup


LOL when I first watched this gift I thought "wow that looks a lot like the initial drivers test in that car game I used to play on PS1..."

Scrolling down only confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

euromaxituning said:


> I hope GIFBIN and GIFSOUP have an UNLIMITED bandwidth plan :laugh:


lol thats what I'm saying!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

ouch




GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

lol




GIFSoup


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

lil' thumper said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao "HE SQUEEZED HIS HAMBURGER"


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

audifans said:


> GIFSoup


nice


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Can somebody explain this one to me?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

StormChaser said:


> Can somebody explain this one to me?


implosion see the hose its pulling out all the air causing it collapse into itself


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

ok, yeah, missed seeing the hose before. Im surprised it happened so violently, not slowly.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

StormChaser said:


> ok, yeah, missed seeing the hose before. Im surprised it happened so violently, not slowly.


This is what really happened, and why it is so violent.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> This is what really happened, and why it is so violent.


LMAO!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Parallel Parking




GIFSoup


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> implosion see the hose its pulling out all the air causing it collapse into itself


Actually it's this, just scaled up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqjZ4Tr3ZpA

In this case, you pump super heated steam through the cylinder (probably what that hose is for) and after a while you completely seal the container. Since steam contains a higher volume per mass than the ambient air, the container eventually fails trying to fill in the loss of pressure due to the steam cooling. As turbio would say, "Science, it works b*tches!"


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

2 dramatizations




GIFSoup


GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

ashi said:


> GIFSoup



very cool


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

StormChaser said:


> Can somebody explain this one to me?


watch a similar trial. Both can be explained by PV=nRT
p= pressure
v= volume
n= quantity
r= .08206
t= temperature
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGYo7wG1x5A&feature=related


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Pit Stop




GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> GIFSoup


kinda got away from him, uh?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

love them



GIFSoup


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

and a little more Kurt




GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

speaking of Chargers




GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Terandyne said:


> GIFSoup


Love it!


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

some good ones in here


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Terandyne said:


> GIFSoup


heh

can't get enough of the Hilux gifs


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

audifans said:


> GIFSoup


more of this!~
:thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Terandyne said:


> GIFSoup


I think the title of this YouTube was "drunks on the loose" or something similar to that


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

audifans said:


> 'effin' hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is truly delightful


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup

yikes

She did survive


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

audifans said:


> GIFSoup


fantastic
:beer:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

kasbah said:


> GIFSoup
> 
> yikes
> 
> She did survive


if I recall correctly, she went onto a forum and posted this video herself, so yeah she did survive. I don't think she was even knocked out.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

TetsuoShima said:


>


I love that!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## T10 (Oct 13, 2002)

^^^^ Actually props, he didnt jackknife and did the best he could have in that situation... short of stopping before hitting that car lol.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Iranian policewomen training (in pretty much full burkas)




GIFSoup


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Bazooka said:


>


Pretty slick driving maneuver there, especially considering how big that rig is and fully loaded at that!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Arapaho said:


> and a little more Kurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lousy as a movie... terrific as a car stunt


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GIFSoup

Just too good to pass up


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll run that as a GIF... thanks


GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

i watched CSI last night and noticed that the Beiber was a bad guy. He finaly got shot at the end :laugh: Anyhow, i have no idea how to do a Gif but the person who is able to get the moment that JB is getting shot in a Gif will be my idol


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

2.0_Mazda said:


> i watched CSI last night and noticed that the Beiber was a bad guy. He finaly got shot at the end :laugh: Anyhow, i have no idea how to do a Gif but the person who is able to get the moment that JB is getting shot in a Gif will be my *idle*. good luck










?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

seems this deserves a reshot




GIFSoup


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

2.0_Mazda said:


> i watched CSI last night and noticed that the Beiber was a bad guy. He finaly got shot at the end :laugh: Anyhow, i have no idea how to do a Gif but the person who is able to get the moment that JB is getting shot in a Gif will be my idol


'k


GIFSoup


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


> 'k
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


That totally made my day. That punk is so annoying.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

yikes




GIFSoup


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

mitcompressor said:


> GIFSoup



this totally made me smile


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

izzo said:


> That totally made my day. That punk is so annoying.


well, then

sounds like you need it in hi res!


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

ha


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Couple broken bones, but the trooper is ok

wow




GIFSoup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

road scene


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

GIFSoup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


Suicide? I can't even comprehend.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

kasbah said:


>


heh.,....


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

kasbah said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

so sad...





> In July 2004, Colin attempted a stunt that involved a ramp mounted on the hood of a van that was driving toward him as he rode toward it. He failed in the attempt, suffering severe injuries, including breaking both ankles, fracturing a vertebra, and breaking several bones in his wrist. He also dislocated his ankle and right foot.
> 
> Immediately following the crash, Colin was rushed by ambulance to the University of Maryland Medical Center in Baltimore where he began a long rehabilitation. Following extensive surgery on his shattered ankles Colin was put in a stable situation, although it was unclear whether he would be able to ride again. 6 months on from the crash, he was able to walk unassisted, although notably with a limp. However despite this progress, Colin found his injuries and his inability to ride too distressing. On 9 August 2005, Colin committed suicide by carbon monoxide poisoning from the exhaust pipes of his motorbike in his garage at his home in Greenville, NC.[1]


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

XwalkerX said:


> so sad...


Im supposed to feel bad that this kid tried something so dumb that a 3 grader could say "that’s dumb" And then after he FUBAR'd his legs he off's himself? meh i just can’t feel bad.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


>


niiiiice
Is that from a movie?


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

> Im supposed to feel bad that this kid tried something so dumb that a 3 grader could say "that’s dumb" And then after he FUBAR'd his legs he off's himself? meh i just can’t feel bad.


not trying to make you act like a human being or anything but.....

The guy was a pro rider who gained some fame/success by setting crazy bmx records. He had his career ended by doing one of these stunts, and killed himself over it. I find that quite sad.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

izzo said:


> niiiiice
> Is that from a movie?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNXHveyzUvY&feature=player_embedded#at=35


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Colin Winkelman. 



kasbah said:


>


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

dan the welder said:


> not trying to make you act like a human being or anything but.....
> 
> The guy was a pro rider who gained some fame/success by setting crazy bmx records. He had his career ended by doing one of these stunts, and killed himself over it. I find that quite sad.


Nope, dont find that sad at all. Darwin at work.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

dan the welder said:


> not trying to make you act like a human being or anything but.....
> 
> The guy was a pro rider who gained some fame/success by setting crazy bmx records. He had his career ended by doing one of these stunts, and killed himself over it. I find that quite sad.


He committed suicide because he couldn't ride a goddamn bicycle anymore? Jesus, what a pansy.


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Not just shattering both his legs, But his wife leaving him right after im sure didnt help things


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow this thread became a sad place


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

yep... enough of this down at the mouth nonsense

it's an "automotive" gif thread


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

UNBANNED_GERBIL said:


> [0(11).gif[/IMG]


the girl in the middle got the worse.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

lots of action happening here


----------



## JtotheG (Jan 7, 2009)

Has this ever been posted? My favorite GIF of all time


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Terandyne said:


> yep... enough of this down at the mouth nonsense
> 
> it's an "automotive" gif thread


"Like a glove" comes to mind. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

UNBANNED_GERBIL said:


>


Sorry but the women when they get hit looks completely fake. . . . :thumbdown:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

yikes...

that freak in the car just caused that whole disaster!!!


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> GIFSoup


Hahahaha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

hah!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

what in the...?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


> GIFSoup


Whats the name of this movie again?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

julz88 said:


> Whats the name of this movie again?


No country for old men


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

julz88 said:


> Whats the name of this movie again?


No country for old men :thumbup:

EDIT: Damnit, Miyagi you bastard :laugh:

Fix my grammar and I'll beat you :sly:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

UNBANNED_GERBIL said:


> No country for old men :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: Damnit, Miyagi you bastard :laugh:
> 
> Fix my grammar and I'll beat you :sly:


Damn it, Miyagi you bastard! :thumbup:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Damn it, Miyagi you bastard! :thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

and...... back to gifs


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

damn i hate red light runners.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Triumph said:


> damn i hate red light runners.


Definitely agree. However, in this case, these guys were street racing and nailed the throttle hard without catching what was coming up fast on the right side.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

mitcompressor said:


> Definitely agree. However, in this case, these guys were street racing and nailed the throttle hard without catching what was coming up fast on the right side.


they still had a green light. What if you had been coming up to the red as it turned green. you could have gone through the light at the same time and the same speed as these people racing, and still would have been hit.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

yeayeayea said:


> they still had a green light. What if you had been coming up to the red as it turned green. you could have gone through the light at the same time and the same speed as these people racing, and still would have been hit.


perhaps... but what was up with the cars on the right with the hazards on? They could have blocked some of his visuals to the right (if he was paying attention in that direction)

Looks like this acceleration was staged for the camera

I think if you are going thru a light you need to look to the right to watch for jerks flying thru like that instead of paying more attention to your little drag race.


----------



## mor3deadmau5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh god that last gif pisses me off. I keep a baseball bat in my car just for the occasion that somebody runs the red and hits me (again might i add). Mercy will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

mor3deadmau5 said:


> I keep a baseball bat in my car just for the occasion


Good Lord...

I think you're gonna need a bigger bat for this occasion


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

youch!


----------



## DamienR8 (Oct 31, 2006)

bingbongplop3 said:


> look at his face and body language.. LIKE A BOSS!


LMAO Hilarious. His wife "OMG NOOO Go F*ck Yourself" Hahahahahah.  Her reaction at the end after realizing it was taped is priceless.:thumbup:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


strange... very strange

I'm not even sure what I'm looking at there

:what:


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TopDown_ said:


> youch!


I hope they got the guy.


----------



## JRoc1691 (Dec 5, 2009)

Triumph said:


> I hope they got the guy.


The guy didn't get away, he died.


----------



## mor3deadmau5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah a couple of those shots the officer fired hit him..if it were a video instead of a GIF youd see the car start slowing down and then it just stops.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

it's just a "test"


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

mor3deadmau5 said:


> Yeah a couple of those shots the officer fired hit him..if it were a video instead of a GIF youd see the car start slowing down and then it just stops.


good, I hope it hurt too.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> it's just a "test"


wild ride... catching air


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> Not just shattering both his legs, But his wife leaving him right after im sure didnt help things


This. He killed himself over a girl.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Gol dammit, Son~!!!

I said "Pull the "f" over~!"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

he meant to do that?


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

it looks that way


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

JPawn1 said:


> it looks that way


And I would stick to that until the day that I died:laugh:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

kasbah said:


> Gol dammit, Son~!!!
> 
> I said "Pull the "f" over~!"



love it!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> love it!


That cop is a Badass.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> That cop is a Badass.


i hope he shot the bastard too


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Speaking of red light runners (commonly known as A-holes)

This had to hurt.... big time. Breathable outcome in doubt


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Bazooka said:


>


GOOD GOD! 










Gif I made of my car last weekend.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Bazooka said:


>


I REALLY hope this is fake. :what:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

StormChaser said:


> I REALLY hope this is fake. :what:


if it were real the middle would of been flattened, not the whole thing.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

StormChaser said:


> I REALLY hope this is fake. :what:


Does the car not look CGId or abnormally short beforehand already?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


> it's just a "test"


a lesson to be learned here... never wear a Blue shirts tucked in your pants.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

kasbah said:


>


Dude is like.... "dismount!!"


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

dayum


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Triumph said:


> I hope they got the guy.


Yea, dude caught a bullet in the skull


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Terandyne said:


> dayum




holy

some of you guys are posting some f'ed up gifs


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


> holy
> 
> some of you guys are posting some f'ed up gifs


seriously, i've seen some f-ed up **** on the internet over the years but this gif made me really cringe

Poor guy


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


> wow



well, I could post some nice gifs of Bambi, but it wouldn't be car related.

Seems car animated gifs tend to be rather wild and hairy or they get rather boring.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Here... this oughta change some moods


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

dodge-em!!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Now that's service...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

where fire comes from


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Pedestrian road rage


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

wow..... just wow.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

kasbah said:


> wow..... just wow.


where did the people go in front of the car??


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ramath0rn said:


> where did the people go in front of the car??


Must be a shop. The cops (?) that come out of the building at the end of the image seem to appear out of nowhere :sly:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

mm3 said:


> Must be a shop. The cops (?) that come out of the building at the end of the image seem to appear out of nowhere :sly:


It's a courthouse, actually. It was on my favorite show, "World's Dumbest..."


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

youch!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

I love how the person holds up the umbrella expecting it to help.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Fire on the road

Yikes


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

silvermouse5150 said:


>


good lord


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I do like some of these goofball driving examples


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

damn


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

and................he walks it off


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Now that is some determination.... and skill


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

That person having a license is just wrong..


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

geez


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Seatbelts anyone?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

what the.........


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

thats been talked about already. Attempted suicide.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

talked about eh?

gee I must have missed it in the 40 pages of this thread.

And I actually keep up with it pretty diligently.

oh well.

and no... I don't need to know any more details than that

thanks


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

kasbah said:


> talked about eh?
> 
> gee I must have missed it in the 40 pages of this thread.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> Seatbelts anyone?


Pretty crazy.

First, he takes out a bicyclist and the right side passenger tracks that as it goes flying by the window.

Then the driver looks like he's riding a raft down the Grand Canyon before they smack the pole

Ridiculous.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kasbah said:


> Gol dammit, Son~!!!
> 
> I said "Pull the "f" over~!"


And that's why used CVPI's are so cheap.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bodacious said:


> Now that is some determination.... and skill


You think that's impressive- you should see her personal enjoyment videos.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

kasbah said:


> dodge-em!!


Dude is quick on his feet!

opcorn:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> Dude is quick on his feet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


******* speeding in reverse too :facepalm:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

vwjoem said:


> ******* speeding in reverse too :facepalm:


Good call. I didn't even notice that the pick up was going in reverse. And I've watched that a bunch 

of times. Generally had my eye fixed on the cop, not the vehicle.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

mitcompressor said:


>


holy cow~!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

That was so epic I have no more words for it.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


>


Super


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


>


super sick skills

. . . but it's prolly no sweat once you know where to put it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

goofyboots said:


> super sick skills
> 
> . . . but it's prolly no sweat once you know where to put it.


that's generally the key to doing most of anything


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> that's generally the key to doing most of anything


well said. please show me the way wise one.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

No keys? No Problem!


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

mitcompressor said:


>


Right by my work on the same road I travel every day, a commuter bus killed another human in a rear end collision, because he was texting and driving and didn't see traffic stopped in front of him. Really people, is texting and driving worth risking someone's life?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

true skills !


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

^^:laugh:

"suckers!"


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Powderkeg said:


>


Love that slingshot action


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

who would have guessed motorcycle racing was a sport that might need fences? would have assumed the safest place to stand was behind some blue tarp.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

sorry nothing to contribute, but ^any vid?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MkIIfreak said:


> sorry nothing to contribute, but ^any vid?


Never seen a VW with a Porsche V6?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I just ran across this one I made while scanning my protobullet account looking for something else.

This is something ALL AUTO ENGINEERS should see.
Headlight replacement/maintenance should be this easy on all vehicles.
This is an Olds Intrigue.










The shop that did my RX8's body work after the crash replaced my corner marker bulb a week later (in headlight that was replaced from crash damage).. it took several hours for them to actually get to the light to replace the bulb.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Not sure if repost, but :what:


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


>


reminds me of


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Never seen a VW with a Porsche V6?


 when did Porsche start making a V6????? 

not sure if serious.


----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

:thumbup:suscribed


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

vwjoem said:


>


Damn!!!!! 


Have a video link?


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

goofyboots said:


> super sick skills
> 
> . . . but it's prolly no sweat once you know where to put it.


That's what she said


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

.LSinLV. said:


> when did Porsche start making a V6?????
> 
> not sure if serious.


Not serious. Its from a CL ad selling a mk3 Jetta with a 'Porsche designed VR6' for $30K.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

vwjoem said:


>


I absolutely love this gif



:thumbup:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr Miyagi said:


> That person having a license is just wrong..


She drives better than 50% of all Americans who have use of all 4 limbs.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

vwjoem said:


>



This needs to be painted like the one in the movie Euro Trip. Orange w/ a big 01 on the side.

:thumbup:


----------



## breadvengeful (Jul 29, 2011)

mk3er said:


> For the S2kers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, sick picture


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

simplicity


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Jesarray said:


>


Nice....

:thumbup:


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


Man can drive :thumbup:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

^ I was waiting for him to yak all over the dashboard...


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> Damn!!!!!
> 
> 
> Have a video link?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRjKKp2vxuE


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

goofyboots said:


>


sweet


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Like a bus


----------



## JohnRico (Sep 25, 2008)

goofyboots said:


>


Now THIS kind of stuff is what this thread should have! Not all this guts and gore and people hittign each other with their cars. :thumbup:


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

opcorn::sly::what::screwy::beer::banghead::laugh::thumbup::thumbdown::facepalm::bs:eace::wave:ic::heart::snowcool:

but mostly opcorn:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

JohnRico said:


> Now THIS kind of stuff is what this thread should have! Not all this guts and gore and people hittign each other with their cars. :thumbup:


That's all well and good, but try to go find 42 pages worth of it.

On the other hand, the wild gifs are plentiful and impressive in their own right.

Case in point.....


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

nothing like mega tonnage of dumptruck coming at you


----------



## dubscientist (Dec 30, 2008)

Bodacious said:


> Like a bus


wth


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

go, squirrel, go!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

emergency brake?


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Bazooka said:


>


Oh ****!!!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

He doesn't seem to want to wait around for the fuzz. :laugh:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

mitcompressor said:


>


man, that was close


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

And just when you think the road is clear to proceed with your car..........


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)

Balderdash said:


> emergency brake?


I've seen something similar IRL . Old guy drove by me and his rear tires were smoking and screeching like crazy .


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Power Parking


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Tanks for not parking here


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

story on this was that a Russian bus driver was in a rush

Kinda rushin' to get where he was going.


----------



## ChristpherWa1ken (Dec 20, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

SebTheDJ said:


> whaaaaaaaaa whaaaaaa


i don't want to see images of people getting killed.


----------



## 1.8t man (Nov 21, 2001)

Powderkeg said:


>


cutest thing ive ever seen


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

ChristpherWa1ken said:


>


To far for this thread. I grew up playing Frogger.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

revbjeff said:


> To far for this thread. I grew up playing Frogger.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-FbktgqCqY


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

i dont know if its just me, but none of your GIFs are working FANTO


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

it's not just you.

sometimes gifbin gets the hiccups for quite some time, so Fanto, give it a rest for a while to see if they will display before you drop the hammer on more


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Fantomasz said:


>


I just love these "on the scene" reporters


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


> story on this was that a Russian bus driver was in a rush
> 
> Kinda rushin' to get where he was going.


It was Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

moving on.............


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

This definitely belongs here


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


> http://www.gifsoup.com/


wild


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

how about just shut the hell up.... go away and come back when you simply post gifs without all this crap?

geez!


you obviously didn't get the hint at the bottom of the last page


GIFSoup


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

x2


GIFSoup


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

x3



GIFSoup


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

finally.... back to the gifs


and something silly


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

too funny

here's the rest of the clip


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Probably a repost

but still funny


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

sez it's a rental


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Meanwhile in Turkey


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Blunderbuss said:


>


lol

opcorn:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

lil' thumper said:


> Meanwhile in Turkey


or Hungary


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


oh boy....

hmmm... i'm not even for sure I can figure out what exactly he is doing with all those movements

:wave:

except I guess it's the end of the run, no need for steering wheel and some levers to pull to stop.

?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

still like this one


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> oh boy....
> 
> hmmm... i'm not even for sure I can figure out what exactly he is doing with all those movements
> 
> ...


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks... wild ride


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"I'm not kidding!"

lol


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

goofyboots said:


>


I'm really liking this one


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


>


Timing is everything


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

kasbah said:


> I'm really liking this one



if they keep taking them, I'll keep posting them with pleasure

. . . great, i started a page with no GIF

my favorite so far


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

Jesarray said:


>


What is this from? I much watch it!


----------



## ReaperW2 (Aug 22, 2009)

koston. said:


> What is this from? I much watch it!


Gran Torino


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

ReaperW2 said:


> Gran Torino


 GREAT effing movie! a must watch :thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

That chicken is driving like a bauce :laugh:


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

goofyboots... i love the sig. that is all. keep the gifs coming!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

goofyboots said:


>


Wow!  Wonderful GIF! Is there an actual photo?


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

goofyboots said:


>


Is this the new thing on Stanceworks? In the past 2 days I've seen like 4 HD Gifs, All from Stanceworks. :screwy: Most of them look nice, just seems like another bandwagon the stance crowd is jumping on.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

16v_43v3r said:


> Is this the new thing on Stanceworks? In the past 2 days I've seen like 4 HD Gifs, All from Stanceworks. :screwy: Most of them look nice, just seems like another bandwagon the stance crowd is jumping on.


:facepalm:

"oh my god, the kids that do lowered cars also like high quality photography turned into .gifs, which requires more talent and skill than I posses. It must be a bandwagon, tight jeans thing, and must be stopped!" 

You can calm down there, grandpappy- CINEMAGRAPHS are done by everyone. If you hate the "bandwagon stance crowd" so much, why are you perusing Stanceworks.com? 

Eh? Eh?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


lower it.


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

@ Buickboy92 http://www.stanceworks.com/2011/10/seasons-change-remain-same/


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> "oh my god, the kids that do lowered cars also like high quality photography turned into .gifs, which requires more talent and skill than I posses. It must be a bandwagon, tight jeans thing, and must be stopped!"
> 
> ...


I really didn't mean to sound like a dick. I saw one here and a couple on Reddit. No perusing Stanceworks for me. I even like the ones I saw, Just seems like the new "trendy" thing because the only ones I've seen came from Stanceworks.


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

That Stanceworks stuff is just Awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

16v_43v3r said:


> I really didn't mean to sound like a dick. I saw one here and a couple on Reddit. No perusing Stanceworks for me. I even like the ones I saw, Just seems like the new "trendy" thing because the only ones I've seen came from Stanceworks.



Fair enough. :thumbup: I was a bit jazzed up at work when I wrote that. :beer:





































http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/epic-fail-photos-*******-fun-fail.gif


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


this vehicle need fat chicks


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

16v_43v3r said:


>


oh, i forgot about that one! worth quoting though, very subtle.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Massive Attack said:


>


Neighbors are having a pool dug in their yard and the contractor pulled this trick with his little mini-digger-Bobcat-motron in front of my house. It was damned impressive.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

^ LMAO.



JettaGT8V80 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Agreed, what a good guy :thumbup:

My contribution, courtesy of marc123:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> ^ LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like a diver :facepalm:

Atleast the driver had a camera to cover his ass.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

C4 A6 said:


> ^ LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punishment for this kind of fraud should be...you get hit by a car.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Triumph said:


> Punishment for this kind of fraud should be...you get hit by a car.


I would have rolled forward a little further after he dove infront.......face meet oil pan.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

anyone have the full video :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

patrikman said:


>




































:thumbup::beer:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

patrikman said:


>


Just noticed the tie fighters and the millenium falcon. So much win.

Can't tell what is on the right side though behind him, though.


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

^^^

Bollywood? If so...:thumbup:


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Weekly occurrence in Staten Island, NY


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


classic!

opcorn:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

patrikman said:


>


What is this from?


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

^ so glad she got the no bra memo


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rascal04 said:


>


Well...I guess I can fap to this since the original video was taken down...


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

C4 A6 said:


> Well...I guess I can fap to this since the original video was taken down...


Original video? You wouldn't happen to know any search criteria would you?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

abawp said:


> Original video? You wouldn't happen to know any search criteria would you?


Well all copies of it have been flagged on YouTube so good luck finding any...


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Hurry up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh-fb2mQd4M


----------



## RABBIT170 (Aug 26, 2009)

URSledgehammer said:


> Hurry up
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh-fb2mQd4M


Good stuff!


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Marcao said:


>


DIW on so many levels....


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

URSledgehammer said:


> Hurry up
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh-fb2mQd4M


Thank you.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


>


opcorn:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

friday bump


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


>


i remember watching this one live... so hilarious when it happened


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


>


what's the full story on this one?? lol


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> what's the full story on this one?? lol


F1 Massa and Hamilton crash at Indian GP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wXR5tjODIM


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

mack73 said:


> F1 Massa and Hamilton crash at Indian GP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wXR5tjODIM


:laugh: i :heart: rowan atkinson


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

SidVicious said:


> Neighbors are having a pool dug in their yard and the contractor pulled this trick with his little mini-digger-Bobcat-motron in front of my house. It was damned impressive.


Thats basically how they get any heavy machinery onto a flat deck. Its crazy for sure.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

goofyboots said:


> stanceworks model a


Was this shot with a cell phone?


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

yeayeayea said:


>


V-tec kicked in, yo.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

IC AI said:


> V-tec kicked in, yo.


an original joke did not, though.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

They see me rollin.... 

or

The McRib is back!


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

jettagli1991 said:


> The McRib is back!


:laugh:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


i've always tried to picture what each vehicle would do around the nurburgring...
...even this.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

worth_fixing said:


> i've always tried to picture what each vehicle would do around the nurburgring...
> ...even this.


it depends on the amount of roadkill on the track at that time.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> it depends on the amount of roadkill on the track at that time.


put a mc-d's at the finish line and you've yourself a GTR beater.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

worth_fixing said:


> put a mc-d's at the finish line and you've yourself a GTR beater.


FIFY


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> FIFY


:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

audifans said:


>



Explanation?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Fisherson said:


> Explanation?


tire mounting...


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Fisherson said:


> Explanation?


You have to spray inside the volume of the tire with a flammable gas first. Gas ignites, expands, bead sets.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a gif, but this is the best place I could think of to post it.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Henni said:


> What is this from?


Tumblr :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MidnightSpecial said:


> Not a gif, but this is the best place I could think of to post it.


Now it is. FIXED.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

solution to drunk driving; swinewagon


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

We came so close to the pole.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

last two are hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG :laugh:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

RobbS said:


> We came so close to the pole.





McBanagon said:


>



And...........she almost came.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

vwjoem said:


>



holy AWESOME!!!

i need to meet that dude


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> holy AWESOME!!!
> 
> i need to meet that dude


he is Brian *"Das Audi"*on here


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

vwjoem said:


>


totally cool!


:thumbup:


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

You dont have to keep Quoting the same .gif in here guys. not necessary.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Wouldn't they still get a blast wave injury?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

kasbah said:


>


geez


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


The moment where I would sh!t my pants--this is it.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

just for fun

:thumbup:

with props to bmann

:thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwjoem said:


> pic of articulated wheelchair mover thingy.


That's amazingly cool. I suppose you'd have to be careful where you parked it, but wow, that's a nice piece of equipment. :thumbup:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Round 3 - Animated GIF Thread


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


successful passing maneuver :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

This is small, but it's from back in my 17 year old wreckless driving days. Got a free Regal wagon with a leaking gas tank, two blown tires, and some electrical problems. What would you have done? 










Mine and my friend's old MK2s 










And just because, one of my gnarlier bails back when I skated. My heel scraped against a curb right before I went to ollie the wall. Tried to stop but my first step went right over the wall.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

8v deathsquad said:


> This is small, but it's from back in my 17 year old wreckless driving days. Got a free Regal wagon with a leaking gas tank, two blown tires, and some electrical problems. What would you have done?


 Ctrl and scroll up, nicely done - you get :thumbup:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

goofyboots said:


>


:facepalm:



TaaT said:


>


:laugh:



TaaT said:


>


 brix were shat.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


A fall and an death waiting to happen.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

2.0_Mazda said:


> successful passing maneuver :laugh:


except that he left the track to better his position....granted not in a normal way, and if I were a steward I would allow it as it's ALL kinds of awesome!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha what movie is that from?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> Haha what movie is that from?


no idea


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> Haha what movie is that from?


the inbetweeners


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Win.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


> no idea


Almost **** myself watching this.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

patrikman said:


>


Is this showing something illegal?


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

PolskiHetzen said:


> Is this showing something illegal?


It wasn't at the time.

You should check out the Senna documentary.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Big tits can't make a chick who looks like Beavis (teeth and all) look hot :thumbdown:


----------



## catastrophicwizard (Jun 18, 2004)

..Derek.. said:


>


Sad way to go.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

catastrophicwizard said:


> Sad way to go.


Jesus christ!


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

borrowed


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Geez

this definitely belongs here


----------



## clean'nblackmk4 (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^wtf wtf wtf?!?

What is going on here



edit: Oh wait.. its backwards :laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

That was posted a couple months back already...


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

i love how you can just see all the air going right to her head......still would hit it"HARD"


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> That was posted a couple months back already...


if you are referring to flaming car gif...


heh... you can keep track of what is posted over approx. 50 pages???

wow.

I can easily see where things could get reposted. Finding a post would be like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually it may not have been posted in THIS thread but I do remember it being posted before.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

to beat c4 a6 to the punch, that was already posted, on this page no less.:beer:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

yeayeayea said:


> to beat c4 a6 to the punch, that was already posted, on this page no less.:beer:


:laugh::beer:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

yeayeayea said:


> to beat c4 a6 to the punch, that was already posted, on this page no less.:beer:


ga ha ha.... yeah, well. I WAS gonna say something yesterday, but that seemed almost too damn easy.


:wave:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> Actually it may not have been posted in THIS thread but I do remember it being posted *somewhere* before.


FTFY

This has been a funny page.

If we went by this dictum we could all close up the shop at this forum and go home now.



at any rate, I always enjoy things that wind up here.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok... eagle eyes!!!

... this here may be a friggin' repost (for this thread)

Fire away... I still like it.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

SOmething isnt right with the rear of your car when it turns to jello after being hit by santa


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

that guy seems to be having a bad day.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

junk87gti said:


> that guy seems to be having a bad day.


geez... wow.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

clean'nblackmk4 said:


> ^^^wtf wtf wtf?!?
> 
> What is going on here
> 
> ...




:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

junk87gti said:


> that guy seems to be having a bad day.


When I was little and we lived in Rahway NJ (ha!), the garbage man didn't like my parents metal trash can, and the neighbor watched them put it under the wheels and crush it. If I had to lift heavy smelly trash cans all day I'd blow a gasket too.:laugh:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

mitcompressor said:


>


Who let the ninjas out


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


>


lol reminds me of this


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

Barefoot_ said:


> still like this one


What movie is this from [granted it's from a movie]?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

sheep shield :laugh:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)

Balderdash said:


>


how exciting to make a gif from an auto honda on a highway... yay (sarcasm):thumbdown:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

UndercoverDub said:


> how exciting to make a gif from an auto honda on a highway... yay (sarcasm):thumbdown:


heh... yes... well some of us have to keep the thread going.... even if it's with the relatively mundane.

There is enough in here for all of us to enjoy

opcorn:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

mavric_ac said:


>


heh... that is some fancy footwork there!!

opcorn:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Well... it does have a car in it


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't remember seeing this one


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Barefoot_ said:


> Quite a tight squeeze here


Right... :what:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


That's called, "We've reached the limit of what _needs_ to be done to keep people safe." :screwy:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Triumph said:


> That's called, "We've reached the limit of what _needs_ to be done to keep people safe." :screwy:


Seriously. If people can't drive with even a tiny iota of common sense and awareness, then they shouldn't be behind the wheel.



kasbah said:


>


No, not holy sh*t. Just cool drift, o.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Sweet! A hide-away bed!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

kasbah said:


>


reminded me of this car...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Bullheaded?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Almony (Jun 18, 2009)

such a funny thread


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

Henni said:


>


Anyone else hear Benny Hill's music when they run up?


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Wow, lifeless corpses still need to be subdued, huh?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Der Audidude said:


> Wow, lifeless corpses still need to be subdued, huh?


He may not be dead, but I don't think it will do any good to hit him, either. That's cray. :screwy:

I know, adrenaline etc. It's still whack.

Here's one for your troubles:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Aaaaand this one:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Aaaaand this one:
> 
> Trunk Monkey


That was just on the last page!


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> He may not be dead, but I don't think it will do any good to hit him, either. That's cray. :screwy:
> 
> I know, adrenaline etc. It's still whack.
> 
> Here's one for your troubles:


You need the sound for that to be effective. It's like "whrrrRRRZZZZZOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm".


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Aaaaand this one:


I LOVE the Trunk Monkey commercials. They are awesome!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MikkiJayne said:


> That was just on the last page!


Dammit! Oh well, at least it's a good one!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


What is going on here?


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> What is going on here?


My guess is that he is flipping everyone off? Not sure either.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

bpodlesnik said:


> My guess is that he is flipping everyone off? Not sure either.


Yea but is he flipping off the car on the left or the photographers?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice feet warmers


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

C4 A6 said:


> Yea but is he flipping off the car on the left or the photographers?


karthikeyan clipped vettel´s rear tire...the finger is for the indian cucumber, as vettel called him...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

there is a car in it...


----------



## yarchlrl (Nov 18, 2011)

*hahahahaha......*

awsum shot.......


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

mawingo said:


>




...wow need this at every red light in the nation....


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> What is going on here?


The car in front of SV was ignoring the blue light


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

EdRacer71 said:


> there is a car in it...


now that was completely unexpected. :laugh:


----------



## Hez10 (Mar 20, 2006)

EdRacer71 said:


> there is a car in it...



Stay classy ********.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> there is a car in it...


One of the best GIFs I've ever seen.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Celebration fail.


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

For anyone who thinks putting a car tire on a motorcycle is OK, to get that "fat tire" look, you fail at understanding physics. You also fail when going up against physics, because physics always wins.










What a maroon.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Triumph said:


> What a maroon.


srs? :laugh:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Car tire on bike....:laugh:

That paid off.:thumbup:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Triumph said:


> What a maroon.





Albeezy36 said:


> srs? :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Triumph said:


> now that was completely unexpected. :laugh:


That was my reaction, too! I had to watch it a second time just to be sure I saw what I thought I saw.

Do you think he went "AIIIEEEEEEEEEE" when jumping down there? :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Smigelski said:


>


Yeah, kids today. So many don't get Bugs Bunny references. I pity them. 

"Fearless Freep? That's my boy!!!" :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


>


At first I was like , then I looked again and realized that none of the impacts are hard enough to be real, her body didn't conform to the front of the van, her head didn't go into the windshield very far and she looked to have caught herself when hitting the ground, which would have been the third impact. (body, head, ground)

Between all of that and the fact that there are 3 camera angles, I'm supposing it's from a movie, correct?

Edit: "rippling-blossom-last-episode-car-crash.gif kinda gives it away. What's this from? I don't know what "rippling blossom" is.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cantonese soap opera.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Triumph said:


> For anyone who thinks putting a car tire on a motorcycle is OK, to get that "fat tire" look, you fail at understanding physics. You also fail when going up against physics, because physics always wins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wont say he deserved that, but I sure hope he learned from that.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

Slowest Crash in The World



























pedestrian airbag


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


That Reliant Robin gif never gets old :laugh:

 story behind the 2nd one? Took a tow truck down with it, too.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

C4 A6 said:


> story behind the 2nd one? Took a tow truck down with it, too.


I believe the YouTube video was posted in the "Doing it Wrong" thread:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

vwjoem said:


>



Now that is some nice art. too bad for the MKII.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


>


Had to of taken lessons from this guy. I also wasn't expecting a flying ******* ninja.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

So if we gonna go all fisticuffs...


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

I made a .GIF out of the exhaust flames from my Datsun Z: 










Smaller Avatar sized:


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

vwjoem said:


>


 Ouch!!  
That one hurts to watch.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


A little longer version of that one:


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

I miss my old 626.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

VertigoGTI said:


> I miss my old 626.


I remember my mom wanting a 626 so bad for the sole reason of having those vents. My dad finally convinced her to get an Accord.

She is still mad about that.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Triumph said:


> For anyone who thinks putting a car tire on a motorcycle is OK, to get that "fat tire" look, you fail at understanding physics. You also fail when going up against physics, because physics always wins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little off topic but that looks a lot like one of my favorite stretches of road in WV


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

01tj said:


> A little off topic but that looks a lot like one of my favorite stretches of road in WV


Road looks to nice to be in WV. :laugh:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

bpodlesnik said:


> Road looks to nice to be in WV. :laugh:


You right lol. It looks like the road that goes by snowshoe resort, Its loads of fun.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

compakt said:


> We can has?


 this one brings me back to road rash days


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

sorry if it's a repost


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


>


 Video?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

x047x said:


> Video?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


> Corvette Fly By


 Holy crap....


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

^ That crazy bitch just kept walking without even looking both ways afterwards? :sly:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

..Derek.. said:


>


 
Holy crap...


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, he won't be making that stupid maneuver again anytime soon


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

..Derek.. said:


>


 holy ****!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

..Derek.. said:


>


 I watched this 7-8 times before i realized there were two people on that bike. Ouchouchouch.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Der Audidude said:


> Wow, lifeless corpses still need to be subdued, huh?











:laugh:


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, those airbags look like they went off _too_ soon... Also figured the passenger would fly further... Pretty intense .gif


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

..Derek.. said:


>


 darwin candidates.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

NSFLife (IMG tags left off intentionally)

http://i.imgur.com/af62b.gif


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

yeayeayea said:


> NSFLife (IMG tags left off intentionally)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/af62b.gif




That made me sick to my stomach...


----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)

..Derek.. said:


>


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Exhaust Muncher said:


>


i feel bad for the driver's of those two cars, too. the two idiots on the motorcycles probably really f'ed with their heads.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

yeayeayea said:


> NSFLife (IMG tags left off intentionally)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/af62b.gif


This is why I don't ride my bike on the street.


----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Asian? Seems like Asians arent that freaked out by events in life..


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Exhaust Muncher said:


> Asian? Seems like Asians arent that freaked out by events in life..


Yet we go bat**** crazy when guests wear their shoes in the house.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Exhaust Muncher said:


> Asian?


russian


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

If you look at the beginning, that was the oncoming traffic lane, that guy must have been running from the police or something.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

The acrobat is obvious.. I had to watch a few times to notice the person standing at the back of the van


----------



## Espresso (Sep 25, 2011)

yeayeayea said:


> NSFLife (IMG tags left off intentionally)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/af62b.gif


Did some of that pedestrians legs detached mid air or something?


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Good *GOD* ... the last two posts have me feeling a bit queasy ... holy isht!


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Espresso said:


> Did some of that pedestrians legs detached mid air or something?


I thought the same thing...and there appears to be something smearing on the pavement.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Those are too rough for my taste.

And......... back to the gifs


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

..Derek.. said:


> The acrobat is obvious.. I had to watch a few times to notice the person standing at the back of the van


idiots. DON'T STOP ON THE HIGHWAY. is it so hard to coast to the breakdown lane? :screwy:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

And it's companion


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


that happened to 144 mp company. we replaced them in iraq a couple years back. they were a ng unit iirc and the camera vehicle was the 1sg's vehicle


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Espresso said:


> Did some of that pedestrians legs detached mid air or something?


Not sure, but this ones did. Wear your seat belt folks

http://i.imgur.com/h9wO5.gif

(again, NSFLife, img tags left off intentionally)


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

yeayeayea said:


> Not sure, but this ones did. Wear your seat belt folks
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/h9wO5.gif
> 
> (again, NSFLife, img tags left off intentionally)


Where did the person even come from?? The driver?


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

..Derek.. said:


>


Two dead people.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

damion16v said:


> Anyone else hear Benny Hill's music when they run up?


That happened in birmingham alabama, on an onramp to 459. What the .gif doesn't show is the 19 minute police chase he lead them on, and how he actively swerved to kill a police officer that was trying to throw spike strips under his car. 

Honestly I'd say he got off light with a 3 second beating. Especially considering the police probably thought he was going to run again, and he was only on the ground for a few seconds before they started hitting him. Which seems like a long time from your computer chair but I bet after you chase a guy at high speeds on public roads for 20 minutes it felt like an instant to them. 

If I recall correctly they were all suspended then fired.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

TopDown_ said:


> And it's companion



more of this kinda stuff and less of the sh*t that makes me want to crawl into a corner and sob.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's alright, he's okay!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

^^^ LOL


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> It's alright, he's okay!


What game is this?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Rav_VW said:


>


What is this from???


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its from a music video. I think it had it's own thread some time ago, but I can't remember the name of the group...


Found it:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5600826

:thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Workin' on getting her learner's permit.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hollagraphik said:


> What is this from???


This amazing video  :thumbup::thumbup: Love that car.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> This amazing video  :thumbup::thumbup: Love that car.


LOL Literally NO idea what was going on in that video, but I like it :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BumpSteer said:


>


Man, your drunk tests are _hard_! [/Steve Martin]


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> What game is this?


Driver San Francisco I think.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> What game is this?


Vin Diesel Wheelman, came out in 2008.






And fallowing the rules:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hollagraphik said:


> LOL Literally NO idea what was going on in that video, but I like it :laugh::thumbup:


Still a better love story than Twilight...?


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


>



From a Madonna music video believe it or not.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

audifans said:


>


 Haha, this one!!! :laugh:


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


 Train wash, baby.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


 Effin' Lahey! Epic swig.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

..Derek.. said:


>


 That looks fatal (for the t-boned car).  

And gaaaaawd I hate red light runners. 

I've actually had drivers behind me honk furiously because I stopped for a red light (yellow turning red before I got to light).


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


 I've had the privilage of meeting him twice now!! Once on campus in Toronto and then in Ottawa for Canada day a few years back. 

Awesome guy:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JohnRico (Sep 25, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> That looks fatal (for the t-boned car).
> 
> And gaaaaawd I hate red light runners.
> 
> I've actually had drivers behind me honk furiously because I stopped for a red light (yellow turning red before I got to light).


Yea, join the club. Had someone t-bone me running a red light a few years back. I now stop for Yellows, and people behind me get all grouchy about it.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

mawingo said:


>


OK....how many heard "indian summer" playing while watching this???


----------



## BilingualGringo (Aug 17, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh:

Anyone have an idea what this is from?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

is that your daughter wheelstand? coolest kid ever. :laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

That gif is SO old...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

and I don't care whether it's "old" or not. It's still cool.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


 ^^ Damn, is the cargo still OK in the truck?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 Damn! At the first viewing I'm looking for the cars thinking that I just missed where they were shoved off of the screen. I wasn't expecting both of them to be wadded up into little tin foil balls!


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

http://vimeo.com/4721548


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


  Reminds me of my time served in this occupation. I remember it was a lot of fun, but never like that.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

^^^ i do that to people hailing taxis. hi! :wave:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


thats one way to ruin your paint.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Passing like a boss


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

revbjeff said:


>


fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

History of the F1


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

RacerrRex said:


> History of the F1


:facepalm:


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a link to the original video of this? i'd love to see it.


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

Triumph said:


> :facepalm:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

x047x said:


>


The exact same image is posted on this page. You'd have to be blind to miss it.


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

mikegilbert said:


> The exact same image is posted on this page. You'd have to be blind to miss it.


Tragic. You know you quoted the image to make it a total of 3, right? Ha ha


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Jan PL S6 said:


>


What just happened????  Funny though. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

uprights that they were testing failed when he hit the brakes.

SCIENCE!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jan PL S6 said:


>


Crazy how the G force went to 3.6 once the tires blew out then it spiked to 4.9 once he hit the wall...


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## vivaElBirch (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Nitzer said:


>


 WOW!!! I wish I had the balls to try something like that. Glad they landed it. :beer:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

TaaT said:


> crazy-ass biker dude gif


 Ha! Moving gate...press horn to exit! :laugh:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 Booya!!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

^^^ Weeeeee!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

DUBLUV401 said:


> Crazy how the G force went to 3.6 once the tires blew out then it spiked to 4.9 once he hit the wall...


Funny that the driver is still trying to counter-steer even though both front wheels took off


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


someone tell me thats fake, or im going back to motherland and getting me a NIVA :laugh:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

romanl said:


> someone tell me thats fake, or im going back to motherland and getting me a NIVA :laugh:


It looks fake. The speed it picks up as it goes up the hill seems unreasonable. Especially for a Lada.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm feeling myself getting hypnotized by this thread...


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

..Derek.. said:


>


Oh my god, the fact his shirt blew off was just hilarious.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Better version, the Knife stuck him, and he bleeds.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> What just happened????  Funny though. :laugh::laugh:


Design flaw in front suspension uprights. Failed under load when he got back on the brakes and snapped. Both cars were taken off track and they went back to the old uprights as that design obviously sucked!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5PfrikvQ7M


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


is there a story behind this


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> is there a story behind this


search.....


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


>


This guy reminds me of Walt from Breaking Bad, especially with the window breaking:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Snake Hips (Apr 16, 2012)

"Look at all the f**ks I give."


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>





JettaGT8V80 said:


> is there a story behind this


Was just about to ask this. Would love to see the whole thing.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

JJS119 said:


> Was just about to ask this. Would love to see the whole thing.


#1956


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JJS119 said:


> Was just about to ask this. Would love to see the whole thing.


I already posted on the previous page.:screwy:


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I already posted on the previous page.:screwy:


Thank you! That Panther seemed like it was just as fast as the bikes were and I am happy he did that. Rice rockets that ride in pacts like that are usually ass holes, like yourself. 

Next time, don't add sarcastic, roll eye smilies, to me at least, and call me a sh*t head or something like a man. But, you are a 17 year old boy who has a volunteer job, just got mommys old Volkswagen a few months ago, and live of their money. I was waiting for your reply because after I posted, I went back to that page and saw the whole video. I would stop acting like an ass hole and think that you own the forums and be a little more respectful. And since you live close to me, you are more then welcome to come to my house for a BBQ one of these days so we can meet, eat, and then I can beat the sh*t out of you.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

:facepalm:


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> Better version, the Knife stuck him, and he bleeds.



I can't stop looking at this one. Talk about catching a bad one. Knife cut + landing on his face + shirt blown off = justice


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

JJS119 said:


> Thank you! That Panther seemed like it was just as fast as the bikes were and I am happy he did that. Rice rockets that ride in pacts like that are usually ass holes, like yourself.
> 
> Next time, don't add sarcastic, roll eye smilies, to me at least, and call me a sh*t head or something like a man. But, you are a 17 year old boy who has a volunteer job, just got mommys old Volkswagen a few months ago, and live of their money. I was waiting for your reply because after I posted, I went back to that page and saw the whole video. I would stop acting like an ass hole and think that you own the forums and be a little more respectful. And since you live close to me, you are more then welcome to come to my house for a BBQ one of these days so we can meet, eat, and then I can beat the sh*t out of you.


Wow, who peed in your wheaties this morning?


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

JJS119 said:


> Thank you! That Panther seemed like it was just as fast as the bikes were and I am happy he did that. Rice rockets that ride in pacts like that are usually ass holes, like yourself.
> 
> Next time, don't add sarcastic, roll eye smilies, to me at least, and call me a sh*t head or something like a man. But, you are a 17 year old boy who has a volunteer job, just got mommys old Volkswagen a few months ago, and live of their money. I was waiting for your reply because after I posted, I went back to that page and saw the whole video. I would stop acting like an ass hole and think that you own the forums and be a little more respectful. And since you live close to me, you are more then welcome to come to my house for a BBQ one of these days so we can meet, eat, and then I can beat the sh*t out of you.


lol :screwy:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

JJS119 said:


> You are more then welcome to come to my house for a BBQ one of these days so we can meet, eat, and then I can beat....


Now I've heard of compelling invitations before but I think that one tops 'em all... 

Enough goofiness. Back to the gifs:


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

JJS119 said:


> Thank you! That Panther seemed like it was just as fast as the bikes were and I am happy he did that. Rice rockets that ride in pacts like that are usually ass holes, like yourself.
> 
> Next time, don't add sarcastic, roll eye smilies, to me at least, and call me a sh*t head or something like a man. But, you are a 17 year old boy who has a volunteer job, just got mommys old Volkswagen a few months ago, and live of their money. I was waiting for your reply because after I posted, I went back to that page and saw the whole video. I would stop acting like an ass hole and think that you own the forums and be a little more respectful. And since you live close to me, you are more then welcome to come to my house for a BBQ one of these days so we can meet, eat, and then I can beat the sh*t out of you.


lol, go off on insane rambling tirades much? the answer to the question that you quoted was given immediately after the original question! it was the very next post! :screwy:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JJS119 said:


> Thank you! That Panther seemed like it was just as fast as the bikes were and I am happy he did that. Rice rockets that ride in pacts like that are usually ass holes, like yourself.
> 
> Next time, don't add sarcastic, roll eye smilies, to me at least, and call me a sh*t head or something like a man. But, you are a 17 year old boy who has a volunteer job, just got mommys old Volkswagen a few months ago, and live of their money. I was waiting for your reply because after I posted, I went back to that page and saw the whole video. I would stop acting like an ass hole and think that you own the forums and be a little more respectful. And since you live close to me, you are more then welcome to come to my house for a BBQ one of these days so we can meet, eat, and then I can beat the sh*t out of you.


Thanks for the laugh sweetheart.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

^ hahhaha saw that on reddit


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

above8k said:


> ^ hahhaha saw that on reddit


 What's reddit? and was it the source vid or the same gif.. i've been looking for the vid for hours.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

..Derek.. said:


> What's reddit? and was it the source vid or the same gif.. i've been looking for the vid for hours.


 http://reddit.com


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

well it is a "vehicle"


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm pretty disappointed at the integrity of those bikinis. And, uh, I hope no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

..Derek.. said:


>


Can't stop watching this


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

ModelCitizen said:


> I'm pretty disappointed at the integrity of those bikinis. And, uh, I hope no one was seriously hurt.


 They all ate ****. Of course they were hurt. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qdw4bw1qda0#t=01m33s


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

not animated gif format, but I loved hitting the repeat at different sections and laughed my ass off when the sunglasses go flying


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

At least the chick in the neon bikini falls on the throttles and ends the fun ride early.. The best part is the driver leaves it half throttle as he falls WITHOUT GETTING HIS ARMS OUT IN FRONT OF HIM :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

..Derek.. said:


> The best part is the driver leaves it half throttle as he falls WITHOUT GETTING HIS ARMS OUT IN FRONT OF HIM :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 I know! Straight plank.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVCAsd1V5Oc


----------



## Upon1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Needs the umadbro face driving :laugh:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

JJS119 said:


> Was just about to ask this. Would love to see the whole thing.





TaaT said:


> #1956


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

C4 A6 said:


> They all ate ****. Of course they were hurt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qdw4bw1qda0#t=01m33s


 He was trying to back off the juice as the boat jumped then go back to WOT when settled but clearly he sucks at being a throttleman. Taking seas at the wrong angle on a boat with a very sharp deadrise AND a stepped hull?!Ugh! He got caught up in the troughs and damn near killed himself and his passengers. Rookie mistake. But a rookie should NOT have a boat like THAT! This is precisely why we should have mandatory boating safety education for EVERYONE who wants to drive a boat (other than self propelled/rowing).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

VR6GURU said:


> I can't stop looking at this one. Talk about catching a bad one. Knife cut + landing on his face + shirt blown off = justice


You left out the bleeding broken arm.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lightnin' said:


>


Why am I laughing at this asshattery?


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> Why am I laughing at this asshattery?


You and I both, brotha ... glad to see you weren't perma-banned


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

seadoo2006 said:


> You and I both, brotha ... glad to see you weren't perma-banned


What? I was banned?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I posted this in the wacky traffic accident thread.


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>


That driving style looks familiar.....Chicago?


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> I posted this in the wacky traffic accident thread.


:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> What? I was banned?


Oh, thought I saw a thread around here asking if you had been banned ... hadn't seen you post in a little while so that gave it some credence.


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Rav_VW said:


>


looks like christmas at my house :laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

seadoo2006 said:


> Oh, thought I saw a thread around here asking if you had been banned ... hadn't seen you post in a little while so that gave it some credence.


:what: link?

And I post all the time lol


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> I posted this in the wacky traffic accident thread.


I feel bad for that biker


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> :what: link?
> 
> And I post all the time lol


eh... don't worry about it. Not important. It was just one post in a thread.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome thread


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Atleast the police showed up, regardless, why was the guy trying to drop a bunch of riders?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Eww Draught is for pussies.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

C4 A6 said:


> Eww Draught is for pussies.












Do you ever get tired of making meaningless banter? Christ. You're worse than a woman at a football game. Every thread! No one cares what you think or what your insults are. Can't you be useful or contribute to something at least once?


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Cort said:


> Do you ever get tired of making meaningless banter? Christ. You're worse than a woman at a football game. Every thread! No one cares what you think or what your insults are. Can't you be useful or contribute to something at least once?


That dude is getting charged as well as the woman ... it's a whole clusterfark here in the Cleveburgistan ... RTA is going crazy defending the guy and it's truly epic. I love how NOBODY in the media or the general public is on the woman's side.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

C4 A6 said:


> I feel bad for that biker


Looks like he might be ok, but 2 dead on that road already this year.

http://tailofthedragon.com/dragon.html

Road is a blast though when people aren't crossing the yellow.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sump said:


> Looks like he might be ok, but 2 dead on that road already this year.
> 
> http://tailofthedragon.com/dragon.html
> 
> Road is a blast though when people aren't crossing the yellow.


It's only bikers that die ... there hasn't been an automotive death on the road in over 30 years ... I'll never understand the thought process behind riding a bike ... this isn't meant to be a jab, I just, after years of being comfortably protected by seatbelts, steel, airbags, and other safety devices, can't wrap my head around doing the same thing with absolutely NO protection ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Wow, I wouldn't go down that chute on a snowboard let alone UP it on a snowmobile. Crazy.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

seadoo2006 said:


> It's only bikers that die ... there hasn't been an automotive death on the road in over 30 years ... I'll never understand the thought process behind riding a bike ... this isn't meant to be a jab, I just, after years of being comfortably protected by seatbelts, steel, airbags, and other safety devices, can't wrap my head around doing the same thing with absolutely NO protection ...


All I can say is do it once, and you will understand. Sunday I burned an entire tank of gas (roughly 4 hrs) on nothing but twisties. The adrenaline rush was so great that afterwards I literally had to drink a 20oz coffee just to stay awake.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

TopDown_ said:


>


Not even close


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

seadoo2006 said:


> It's only bikers that die ... there hasn't been an automotive death on the road in over 30 years ... I'll never understand the thought process behind riding a bike ... this isn't meant to be a jab, I just, after years of being comfortably protected by seatbelts, steel, airbags, and other safety devices, can't wrap my head around doing the same thing with absolutely NO protection ...


with a screen name like seadoo, I really don't quite get this post. You ride a PWC but don't understand riding a motorcycle, which is pretty much the exact same sensation, only on land rather than water.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> with a screen name like seadoo, I really don't quite get this post. You ride a PWC but don't understand riding a motorcycle, which is pretty much the exact same sensation, only on land rather than water.


Fewer lamposts and left turning cars to hit on the water.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

seadoo2006 said:


> That dude is getting charged as well as the woman ... it's a whole clusterfark here in the Cleveburgistan ... RTA is going crazy defending the guy and it's truly epic. I love how NOBODY in the media or the general public is on the woman's side.


Women want equal rights... but then they want to keep all their previous woman perks.
Is it ever ok for a man to hit a woman?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

well, hell.... might as well have some fun with this one


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


Wait, why is there a Mustang shown, but when they cut to the side view it's a 4-door(looks like a Continental)? :what:


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wait, why is there a Mustang shown, but when they cut to the side view it's a 4-door(looks like a Continental)? :what:


Because it is a cartoon.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

C4 A6 said:


> I feel bad for that biker


I feel worse for the rider that came by later and slid on the fluids left by the bike on the road. Last I read the rider is in intensive care with a broken back/neck/ribs and a ruptured spleen among other injuries.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> with a screen name like seadoo, I really don't quite get this post. You ride a PWC but don't understand riding a motorcycle, which is pretty much the exact same sensation, only on land rather than water.


I can wreck at full speed, skip across the water, and be perfectly fine besides taking on a Lake Erie enema ... I've done it hundred of times and that's half the fun of owning a PWC is falling off and jumping shiat. Not to mention when you fall off your ski, it doesn't usually break, the kill switches usually bring it to a halt within a hundred feet or so. However, yes, if you ride like a dbag and crash into a dock, a boat, a lighthouse, or a breakwall, you'll probably be pretty f'ed up or die, but falling off normally at 45mph doesn't even give you a bruise with water ... 



BRealistic said:


> Women want equal rights... but then they want to keep all their previous woman perks.
> Is it ever ok for a man to hit a woman?


If you start a man-sized fight with a man, expect a manly answer. That's my input on the deal. Would I ever hit a woman? In 99% of cases, no, but if I'm the driver of a city bus and I'm being verbally harassed and then spit on and hit? Well, that's a different story entirely.

Also ... mad black woman =/= "woman" in most cases ... having dated a couple, I firmly believe I'd probably die one-on-one against one, :laugh:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

seadoo2006 said:


> It's only bikers that die ... there hasn't been an automotive death on the road in over 30 years ... I'll never understand the thought process behind riding a bike ... this isn't meant to be a jab, I just, after years of being comfortably protected by seatbelts, steel, airbags, and other safety devices, can't wrap my head around doing the same thing with absolutely NO protection ...


Yeah I missed a biker on a cruiser that crossed the yellows by probably less than a foot when I was there. Don't really feel bad for some of those idiots. 

In the spirit of the thread:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

This is cool, the same situation seen from two different views.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Is he, like, playing chicken with the airborne, out of control, volitile object hurtling towards him?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

PerL said:


> This is cool, the same situation seen from two different views.


"tum-te-tum-tum-de-dum" (sets up tripod, begins shooting)

"oh this is gonna be a good shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot......gah"

Proceeds to do cameraman pole vaulting gymnastics. WOW. 

Judges score: 9.5 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

revbjeff said:


>


Moose test failed


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

waits for "kid trying to jump over car" .gif


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Just watched this episode this morning. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Booster said:


> waits for "kid trying to jump over car" .gif


You asked:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2006sline (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

poor kitty!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


 Did he stick the landing?


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Made from the Audi 200 thread:


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

What is this? I thought it was the new NSX.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Armed Escort said:


> What is this? I thought it was the new NSX.


 its a car :laugh: 

peugeot onyx concept


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>


 What the hell...? :laugh:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

PerL said:


> What the hell...? :laugh:


 Kimi Raikkonen. 

during the final race of the 2012 season, at Interlagos, he went off the track. that road is the access road to the Porsche Cup pits, and during previous years, the gate had been open. furthermore, a previous year when the gate was open, Kimi went off, used the access road, and got back on track. however, this year the gate was closed when he tried to get back on track, and had to turn around.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

probably a repost but still epic


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> probably a repost but still epic


 What is that from? Looks like an airport, what is the story?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> What is that from? Looks like an airport, what is the story?


 http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/man-says-he-was-drunk-when-he-drove-car-into-court/nGwck/


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Cervical Bruiser said:


> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/man-says-he-was-drunk-when-he-drove-car-into-court/nGwck/


 :screwy::laugh: 

Well at least he went stright thru. Drive Thru DUI?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I love this part 



> Surveillance video shows a driver dressed in camouflage getting out of the car, walking around smoking a cigarette and then leaving the car behind.
> Bristol told Eyewitness News he* didn’t remember the crash until someone told him it was on TV, along with his picture. *He said the incident could have been much worse.
> "I'm an alcoholic, that's what I do,” he said. “You raised me to not only be an alcoholic, but (to) blow (stuff) up. And if I had seen a gas station between here and the courthouse, I'd probably (have) stopped and got some gas.”


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like a good way to use the rumpus room on a rainy day


----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

"Like a GLOV-AH!"


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rav_VW said:


> Made from the Audi 200 thread:


 Awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Yay! That's my car!:beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

Old Windy said:


> :screwy::laugh:
> 
> Well at least he went stright thru. Drive Thru DUI?


Weird, I thought it was Lincoln Towncar...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Cervical Bruiser said:


> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/man-says-he-was-drunk-when-he-drove-car-into-court/nGwck/


ahh, no....


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

hahahahahah wow


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what the hell, there's a car in there...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TaaT said:


> super creeper


Woah, that thing is awesome! If someone were partially disabled it could mean the difference between sitting on the couch and doing something they loved. :thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


That's neat; Now I want one of those; what are they called?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Old Windy said:


> what are they called?


no idea


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> That's neat; Now I want one of those; what are they called?


The Human Hoist~!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> That's neat; Now I want one of those; what are they called?


I saw this on Reddit. The guy who posted it said his uncle invented it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Five5poke (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

bastion72 said:


> I saw this on Reddit. The guy who posted it said his uncle invented it.


It was on Invention USA. I think History or Discovery Channel. 2 guys look for inventions that they'll help out. That was one of them.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Source?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

..Derek.. said:


> Source?


http://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/15jgn1/smoke_rings/c7mzk57


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Five5poke said:


>


So that's what Bruiser been up to.:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> So that's what Bruiser been up to.:laugh:


lol LOVED those stories


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

crisvr6 said:


>


the cameraman... :laugh:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ last 3pic doesn't work


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

yep... gifbin gets disabled easily

I'll help


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

Gavin Calistros said:


>



This man has a horse shoe up his ass.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>



jesus, i had that video on my computer like 10 years ago, anyone know what it is? i remember a funny japanese commentator, and the driver getting pulled over by a volvo 850 wagon cop car?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> jesus, i had that video on my computer like 10 years ago, anyone know what it is? i remember a funny japanese commentator, and the driver getting pulled over by a volvo 850 wagon cop car?


Smokey Nagata owner of Top Secret Auto doing high speed a1(i think) runs in the at that point v12 supra i believe


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

lol Smoky Nagata gives ZERO fuks


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hollagraphik said:


> lol Smoky Nagata gives ZERO fuks


really he got arrested TWICE in two days doing that lol 

those videos used to be downloaded on some website along with lots of others ahh the good ole days of the internet with no youtube or google


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> Smokey Nagata owner of Top Secret Auto doing high speed a1(i think) runs in the at that point v12 supra i believe


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> really he got arrested TWICE in two days doing that lol
> 
> those videos used to be downloaded on some website along with lots of others ahh the good ole days of the internet with no youtube or google



www.exvitermini.com was that site. It had the best skyline videos.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

sure it's a repost but I can't stop laughing at this whole scene.

What... no seatbelts?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## moklt (Jan 9, 2013)

Wait, why is there a Mustang shown, but when they cut to the side view it's a 4-door(looks like a Continental)? http://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:what:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Love this thread.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Blunderbuss said:


>


 We need people like that in DC. Everytime I cross a street near Pennsylvania Ave, it seems there's a cop that stopped his car about 1/2 way over the pedestrian crossing. Would love to see the cop car put back in its place.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Look out for that drop~~!!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Kaneda (Sep 14, 2004)

yeayeayea said:


> www.exvitermini.com was that site. It had the best skyline videos.


Blast from the past from the pre-Youtube era! I remember that site and it also being owned by an Aussie with a blue R33 GTR. Anyone remember a USAF enlisted guy running a website that showcased J-spec cars all around Yokosuka AB? I believe his site was 'djelectrique' or something like that.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Meanwhile in russia


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

terrifying


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

packs a wallop


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


>


we have all had enough of your **** either jump or not man LOL


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

kowabonga said:


>


Looks like it smooshes when it hits the dip.



kowabonga said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


That's cool as hell. I suppose it's car related, being on a street and all.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

how a 5 speed works out


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Lucian1988 said:


> how a 5 speed works out


uh...that's a 4 speed.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Triumph said:


> uh...that's a 4 speed.


Oh cut him some slack. 5 gears


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Bazooka said:


>


Hittin' the switches...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/538204-supercars-gif-animate.html


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

a little help along the way


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...animate-no-56k-animated-gif-thread-3d-ii.html


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

:what:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

well it does have 4 wheels.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/538204-supercars-gif-animate.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


whoa, vid?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

jrmcm said:


> whoa, vid?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D6IVlt_9sg


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

TaaT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D6IVlt_9sg


wtf are people cheering for? :facepalm:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

drunk driver plows into cop who pulled over a drunk driver


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

jeff james said:


>


The pole falling at the end made this gold.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


From what is this from?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

you see these guys all the time

I've never seen one like this


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Terandyne said:


> you see these guys all the time
> 
> I've never seen *one like this*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah....whatever :screwy:

moving on


----------



## shoeydude (Oct 4, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> From what is this from?


Grand theft auto 4


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

stascom said:


>


Would you like to explain why?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Bigtree said:


> Would you like to explain why?


Because it's usually a black person that holds those signs/has that job, duh....


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Booster said:


> Because it's usually a black person that holds those signs/has that job, duh....


I've never seen a black person doing that. Just white people. Seriously.


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

Booster said:


> Because it's usually a black person that holds those signs/has that job, duh....


May have something to do with you living in NC, which is a fairly racist state in general and one that doesn't rank very high for economic opportunities.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

everything has been automated.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> From what is this from?


Grand Theft Auto 4(GTA 4) :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Rav_VW said:


>


meanwhile in russia!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

powderkeg said:


>


noooooooooo!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

jrmcm said:


> wtf are people cheering for? :facepalm:


no one is cheering, they obviousely are "oh ****'ing"


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


>


I would patiently get out of my car and thump those two little punks.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


>


OK, I know I don't live in the desert southwest or anything, but I have never even _heard_ of a tumbleweed blizzard before! :laugh:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## deftonesfan867 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

jrmcm said:


>


Is this from a movie? If so, which one? 

Thx.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Pinstripe said:


> Is this from a movie? If so, which one?
> 
> Thx.


Fast & Furious 6

http://youtu.be/p1QgNF6J1h0?t=2m35s


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Fast & Furious 6
> 
> http://youtu.be/p1QgNF6J1h0?t=2m35s


I was gonna say "but what about the euro plates on those cars!" 

"Oh, because it's in europe..." :facepalm:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Soooo an Antonov which can carry a 150 ton payload gets brought down by a couple of cars? :facepalm:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Der Audidude said:


> I was gonna say "but what about the euro plates on those cars!"
> 
> "Oh, because it's in europe..." :facepalm:





MikkiJayne said:


> Soooo an Antonov which can carry a 150 ton payload gets brought down by a couple of cars? :facepalm:


Start the F&F bashing thread... :thumbup:


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

jrmcm said:


>


Can't imagine why their frames bend.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Fast & Furious 6
> 
> http://youtu.be/p1QgNF6J1h0?t=2m35s


So they're gonna race tanks on the streetZ now?:facepalm:


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

jrmcm said:


>


FPSRussia is one lucky SOB!!!!! Anyone have the link to the full video of this?


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

mikeyworks said:


> FPSRussia is one lucky SOB!!!!! Anyone have the link to the full video of this?


I have:

http://youtu.be/SJ8Ndkg8urw?t=3m30s


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

mikeyworks said:


> FPSRussia is one lucky SOB!!!!! Anyone have the link to the full video of this?


Actually, he's not so lucky: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/11/u...siast-of-fpsrussia-is-shot-to-death.html?_r=0


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

That wasn't him, it was one of the producers. But still hes one lucky guy


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry, forgot the gif:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Larger...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

others from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/538204-supercars-gif-animate.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

wonder if they made it?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video/514440-limbecille-del-giorno-compilation.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

:vampire:


----------



## Drei (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

source: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/538204-supercars-gif-animate.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

source: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...animate-no-56k-animated-gif-thread-3d-ii.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

man, the production on some of these gifs is(are?) incredible!


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


That is so crazy it's awesome. I don't even know where to start searching for pictures. 

I need to know more.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

^
Belongs to a Moroccan diplomat. His previous creation was a double-wide JK (Jeep Wrangler).


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

The power of flight...










UP! UP! And AWAAAAAY!


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

DJMRDARK said:


> The power of flight...
> 
> 
> UP! UP! And AWAAAAAY!


Superman there wasn't even seriously injured if you can believe it.


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


> Superman there wasn't even seriously injured if you can believe it.


Got the full story on this one?


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


My assh*le actually puckered ... holy shiat!


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't been following this thread so I have no clue whether it's rozap or not.


----------



## ESP_OFF (May 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...-derapate-drift-powerslide-auto-raccolta.html


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Classic


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 WTH am I seeing here?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

TurboMinivan said:


> WTH am I seeing here?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

russian gentleman


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Viper crash


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Awesome post.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

Triumph said:


>


 I have to ask... 

How exactly did they think this was gonna go, if not exactly how it went?


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

mito22 said:


> from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video/514440-limbecille-del-giorno-compilation.html


 I'm not sure exactly what they were hoping to accomplish but that is one of the funnier displays of stupid I've seen in a while. :laugh:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

^ That could have been ugly!  

Just a fractional difference in timing could have had either car hitting the other one.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Triumph said:


>


This one is crazy! I can't imagine being in that position.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


:facepalm: thats a jeep


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ops....


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

more of Enzo WRC


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


This is like from a Charlie Chaplin movie. :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Triumph said:


>


I wonder if the number on the screen graphic changed to 4 as the car dropped.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

This is why I refuse to watch cable news


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Triumph said:


> This is why I refuse to watch cable news


That's hilarious.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Issat from a C4 Corvette?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Triumph said:


> Issat from a C4 Corvette?


google say Dodge Daytona :thumbup:


----------



## StringTheory (Jul 27, 2010)

don't know if rozap


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Serve and protect


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

om617952 said:


> Serve and protect


Did they guy just get ejected from his car after a rollover and then beat up by like 10 cops? :laugh:


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

seadoo2006 said:


> Did they guy just get ejected from his car after a rollover and then beat up by like 10 cops? :laugh:


Yes.

F'in cops.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like the one cop is running back to turn the camera off/move the car out of view. :what:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

seadoo2006 said:


> Did they guy just get ejected from his car after a rollover and then beat up by like 10 cops? :laugh:


Guy runs form cops, risks many lives on the road, he deserves a good thumping. F him


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Guy runs form cops, risks many lives on the road, he deserves a good thumping. F him


Yup. That's why helicopter news camera always seem to have something obscuring the view of the takedown/arrest.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Guy runs form cops, risks many lives on the road, he deserves a good thumping. F him


Let's turn this into a political thread! Cops have no right to abuse suspects.


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Triumph said:


> This is why I refuse to watch cable news



That's great, same studio.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ That thing is awesome!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Triumph said:


> This is why I refuse to watch cable news


This was absolutely hilarious to see. The bit Stewart did on her was great. Trying to pretend that you are in a different area when you could just walk over and sit there for a face to face...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:what::what::what::what::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

In memory of Dick Trickle:


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

om617952 said:


> Serve and protect


My home town! Well, I don't rep Hoover, but its a burb of Birmingham, AL. They chased the guy all over town for like an hour (ll minivan), he was about to get back on to the interstate (thats the on ramp in the GIF). They pit maneuvered the guy and you see the result. 5 cops lost their job.


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>


what is this from?


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

sorry not GIF but definately belongs here


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

Klutch said:


> what is this from?


The 1983 movie X-Tro.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Henni said:


>


Holy crap


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Holy crap


You know that's a fake image, right?


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Henni said:


>


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>


That's from Buster Keaton's 1926 film, *The General* ... hysterical film ...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Larini Exhaust


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

MP4 12C Larini exhaust backfire


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Murcielago crash


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

seadoo2006 said:


> That's from Buster Keaton's 1926 film, *The General* ... hysterical film ...


Wow! Thanks for that.  :beer:

I've actually been _on_ The General, so it was really cool to see the film. At the time it was owned by the L & N Railroad and my father worked there. When it came to Louisville I got a personal tour of it and got to climb aboard. Did I mention I was 5 or 6 at the time?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bugatti EB110 and B-Engineering Edonis


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ omnomnomnom


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

mito22 said:


>




God bless that gentleman 












PAGE 71


















our infrastructure is great


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Wow, that's the coolest thing in the world, haha.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

in Russia..


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


>


...where is this from?


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


:thumbup: 



TaaT said:


>


i cried :laugh::laugh::laugh:



TaaT said:


>


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Theres a car in there.....I promise. :laugh:


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ...where is this from?


Anime movie called Redline.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

*lancer evo c flames backfire*


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Olio?*



TaaT said:


>


Oh boy. Izzat Olive Oil she's _seasoning_ the engine with?? :facepalm:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

RX-7


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Drift in london


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Not a gif, still funny though:


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

mito22 said:


>


See? Matt Train doesn't know what he's talking about--you can tow big loads with a regular passenger car _just fine_.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

might as well throw a little "tractor" gif in for a saturday night.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

DJMRDARK said:


>


hahahahahahaha


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

mito22 said:


> [


Story to this?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

VR6GURU said:


> Story to this?


What happens when the weight bias isn't right on your trailer


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

16k.Redline said:


> What happens when the weight bias isn't right on your trailer


How do you get out of that once it starts? Or are you just royally screwed?


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

Triumph said:


> How do you get out of that once it starts? Or are you just royally screwed?


 Ease off the gas, no brakes, and ride it out until it stabilizes. Then stop! and shift your load forward on the trailer.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:screwy:


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

Guy in blue raincoat.:what:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

In Monaco...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

NoCYet said:


> Ease off the gas, no brakes, and ride it out until it stabilizes. Then stop! and shift your load forward on the trailer.


Or pull the lever on the trailer brake controller so just the trailer brakes.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

made this but haven't posted anywhere (except that weird god gif thread)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


^^^ Did he dead?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Hawk said:


> ^^^ Did he dead?


no idea


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

deucestudios said:


> Or pull the lever on the trailer brake controller so just the trailer brakes.


 That's fine if you have electric trailer brakes. Most of the trailers I've towed use surge brakes.


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Chris_V said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Chris_V said:


>


 Too funny. That needs to be in The Ultimate Parking Thread. In fact...


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hawk said:


> ^^^ Did he dead?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1QHDGh4yy8


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

TaaT said:


> _dirt_bike_ramp_jump_on_fire_goes_wrong.gif


 Guy with fire extinguisher: I'll just run over there and put out the...:facepalm:never mind.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

*bmw m4 coupè*










credits: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/572124-bmw-m4-coup%E8.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

*bmw m4 concept gif*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/...-derapate-drift-powerslide-auto-raccolta.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/529452-auto-fuoco-fiamme-compilation.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

P1 at goodwood festival


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Veneno














































from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/538204-supercars-gif-animate.html


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Countach & Aventador


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cannonball Run


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/538204-supercars-gif-animate.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

from: http://www.daidegasforum.com/forum/foto-video-4-ruote/521502-rally-foto-spettacolari-raccolta.html


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Want to see more of this. Crazy



TaaT said:


>


What Eastern European nation has a guy on their SWAT team in charge of busting through the windshield?


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


General Dymanmics was doing stuff like that a few decades ago with the F16 thanks to thrust vectoring.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

MCTB said:


> Want to see more of this. Crazy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jVbb1sU49o



MCTB said:


> What Eastern European nation has a guy on their SWAT team in charge of busting through the windshield?


Russia?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Like a boss.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Pucker time


----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't remember if this has been posted...


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

DJMRDARK said:


> :laugh:


Best thing ever! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

bwlupus said:


>


Had that been a golden era Honda, that family would have dead.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Chris_V said:


>












"Whoa! That was close."


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Chris_V said:


>


Already posted it a few posts above yours on the same page. Talk about lazy :laugh:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Already posted it a few posts above yours on the same page. Talk about lazy :laugh:


 
I looked, still don't see it. There's a pile of red x's, though.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


drifting in India


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ previous page #2535 :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Acura NSX


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Aston Martin Vanquish


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

P1


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

G63 6x6


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope not a repost..


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

F40...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

What software or online program do you use to make gifs like these?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

RQ1 said:


>




i would have shatted myself.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

yep... i didn't bother to look if it's been posted before.

Let's see if I'm lucky


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm sure it's been posted before...


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

this is a great thread . lmao


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferrari F1 models


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## donotcometoflorida (Dec 26, 2012)

How come i've never seen this. What state is this?


----------



## 1finn (Sep 6, 2008)

I know they do this on the Coronado Bridge in San Diego, I don't know if that is what the pic is from though.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

donotcometoflorida said:


> How come i've never seen this. What state is this?


That's pretty cool.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

donotcometoflorida said:


> How come i've never seen this. What state is this?


We had that for a while on Kenilworth Ave. in DC while construction was going on. Pretty cool stuff mang.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder where in the world this was?


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Balderdash said:


>



LMAO!


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

My ex mk2 golf


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Macau GP gyrocam


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

BMW + water balloons video is all CGI. The whole video is CGI.


----------



## merckx56 (Feb 13, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> BMW + water balloons video is all CGI. The whole video is CGI.


You should change your user name to Buzz Killington


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

BumpSteer said:


> I wonder where in the world this was?



I think Buenos Aires not too long ago.... 


They had another train accident in the main station


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

In Soviet Russia, road blocks you!


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

tax the rich Ferrari 288 GTO


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


cool


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Too close... just too close


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

old but good


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Not really gifs, but close enough. Having fun with some 3D photo stitching at work. I advise a startup company, and the founder of this 3D photo stitching company is done desk down from them, so I let her borrow some cars and my photographer. 

Didn't have the best place to control the light, so there's a lot of hot streaks of light on the cars. Still pretty cool.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lamborghini Huracan


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Twerking.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

that semi jumping is awesome. ^^


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Toyota FT-1


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

the stig's ordinary day


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

QWKDTSN said:


>


This in Hotlanta recently:laugh:


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

red biker (77) on the right of the green one (8) also had trouble with that, even 8 passed 77 at the end of the gif...
that brings a question... what do you do to control that situation? ease on the throttle? tap the brakes? accelerate?
or just throw your intestines out of your stinkhole, like 55 did?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> red biker (77) on the right of the green one (8) also had trouble with that, even 8 passed 77 at the end of the gif...
> that brings a question... what do you do to control that situation? ease on the throttle? tap the brakes? accelerate?
> or just throw your intestines out of your stinkhole, like 55 did?


It's called a tank slapper, and even pros have a hard time doing what's necessary - avoiding input and letting the bike sort itself out. A bike is basically a gyroscope, the spinning wheels make it want to stand up and go straight, which it will do after the handle bars stop vibrating on their own. Problem is, it might not sort itself out before you run into the curb or the median or the telephone pole.

*edit* the gif isn't really a classic tank slapper since the rear end is out of whack when landing, causing the oscillation. but the effect is the same.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks for the info, will look into that :thumbup::beer:

but, tank slapper? sounds something like a pisssmasher
but seriously, if thats not a classic TS, then how it is a classic one started? just by "oversteering"? drifting? 
there should be a thread about tank slappers and their outcome...

and pisssmashers too.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> thanks for the info, will look into that :thumbup::beer:
> 
> but, tank slapper? sounds something like a pisssmasher
> but seriously, if thats not a classic TS, then how it is a classic one started? just by "oversteering"? drifting?
> ...


Also called head shake. Most often when coming down from a wheelie and the front wheel isn't pointing straight. (In that case, the rear wasn't pointing straight) Could be a hooligan wheelie or simply a change in the road conditions such as a hill or bump causing the front end to get light. Spring rates can affect it, having an unbalanced front/rear spring preload can induce some oscillations. And the steeper the angle of the forks (rake) the worse it can be. Many bikes have a damper on the steering stem to dampen the oscillation, but they can make steering slower/harder. 

Here's a small one from someone that makes it easy to see how it could get much worse at higher speeds/more sensitive bikes. He drops the front wheel down when it's not pointing in the direction the bike is going.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ebif6-TBSM


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 Is that Barbers front straight to turn 1?


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

MP4 12C


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Wheelstand said:


>


If that girl had left her house just 2 seconds earlier...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

I want this.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Finally. A few gifs that are more than a half second long.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)

Giovanni said:


>


I love bad b****es that's my f***in problem
And yeah I like to f*** I got a f***in problem


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

1993 Williams F1


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

nightflyer said:


>


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Triumph said:


> I want this.


+1

Beetle was the only vehicle not to get rolled over by the behemoth.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

mito22 said:


>


How not to make a gif.


----------



## Nuieve (Aug 20, 2009)

Bartnik said:


> How not to make a gif.


That was the most aweful gif I've ever seen. :facepalm:


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

New to me... But this is so choice, I can't imagine I'm first to the party:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


wow


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is my exit.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like someone missed the "Automotive GIF" thread title


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> Looks like someone missed the "Automotive GIF" thread title


Sorry, I thought I was in the normal GIF thread. I post in there too. Will delete them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

veneno


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

The WIN is strong with this one...


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


>




Holy !!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Emmett's uncle.


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Must have the background on this!
Was there Mentos and Pepsi in the trunk? Hehe....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

maac311 said:


> Must have the background on this!
> Was there Mentos and Pepsi in the trunk? Hehe....


Somewhere I read it might have been a faulty LPG tank. But that wasn't linked to an actual news story. This was in Russia I believe.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm just giggling at what looks like a pink party streamer landing on the right side lol.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Aviation gif or automotive gif?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Changing lanes.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## HarryHood (Mar 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Somewhere I read it might have been a faulty LPG tank. But that wasn't linked to an actual news story. *This was in Russia I believe*.


Honestly, just looking at what happened, you didn't even have to say that last part.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Nice try but that should have been a blue or red shell with that kind of accuracy...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Couldn't afford a bigger truck.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New color Toyota FJ Cruiser recently seen on the road.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^I hate to say it, but most of the GIFs you post are extremely boring. Most are just snippets from car videos, which we have a thread for. This isn't tumblr.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dogecoin car seen by other drivers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Much doge. Many evade. WOW!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Very draft. Many speed. Wow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


lmfao.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Chris Walker BSB crash


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Guy runs form cops, risks many lives on the road, he deserves a good thumping. F him


Yup! :thumbup:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTA 2014


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dirt bike racing NASCAR style.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Passing. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Toyota Tundra twerking


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Still turns me on 

That ass!


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Build quality?


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ouch!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

yikes

anyway I want this on my car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meanwhile in Colorado today


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

​


mito22 said:


>


what..


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bad neighborhood!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Bad neighborhood!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Street racing in Romania


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did someone come in early for a driver change or was he just not paying attention?


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd also like to know what Webber was doing.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

bherman13 said:


> I'd also like to know what Webber was doing.


Low tire pressure warning on the 919 I believe


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

from this video:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Chipotle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Parking brake?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meanwhile in Germany


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Meanwhile in Germany


The video of this is hilarious. Wait 'til the end.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

he was moving ^^^^^^^


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

MM93 Assen


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry, this is only half an automotive gif


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Someone please chop Jett's face into that thing


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

mito22 said:


>


And that is why I will never kick a moving car.

Now, if I could have a spring-loaded hammer attached to my left arm, that would be another story!


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


That is incredible.


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

Ender_ said:


>


+ 2 seconds


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

subd


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


PRIUS repellant.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Sorry, this is only half an automotive gif





White Jetta said:


> Someone please chop Jett's face into that thing



Yes.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


hahahahahahaha


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Duke axial engine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>



Automotive related gifs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wait for it.










I guess he didn't know how to shut it off so he broke it off.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


seems to me they might've glossed over a generation or two there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Triumph said:


> seems to me they might've glossed over a generation or two there.


They just picked the good generations.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Automotive related gifs.


That has gotta be a movie clip right? No cop is that ninja, that is some Delta force or British SAS jazz. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> That has gotta be a movie clip right? No cop is that ninja, that is some Delta force or British SAS jazz. :laugh:


Daily life in Russia.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## sentinel223 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

We're really going to be in trouble when they start teaching the dogs to apply handcuffs.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

where do you find all of these??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ABS kicked in YO!


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Very frustrating gif


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

This thread takes 10 minutes to load regardless of the computer I am on.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JJS119 said:


> This thread takes 10 minutes to load regardless of the computer I am on.


GIFs are big files.

[video]http://giant.gfycat.com/TiredShockedAustraliankestrel.webm[/video]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JJS119 said:


> This thread takes 10 minutes to load regardless of the computer I am on.


This is why when I post here and elsewhere, I only post a single gif per post. The forum only loads 35 or 36 posts per page. If someone posts 5 or 6 gifs per post, then this makes the page load 5 or 6 times more slowly.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^Dont post 14gif in one single post!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I just found that video... wheels turn... not even parking brake on?
DO rally cars have a locking parking brake?
Not even tied down?
Did they WANT the car to fall off? That's what it looks like. strange.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Pennywise said:


>


How cute- dorks in love!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meanwhile in Saudi Arabia


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

audifans said:


> <IMG SRC="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/dawges/fail/Cartest_grandpa.gif" BORDER="0">


Probably laughing harder than I should be.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rush vs. Reality


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't over inflate your tires!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sXCqXi_ArcQ/U-6GhpHWrQI/AAAAAAAAAaE/5****ZBNHpc/w553-h312-no/suba.gif


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Don't over inflate your tires!


Looks like the helmet didn't help too much.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

Dear Mito22, 

I have been looking for a single gif in particular and while doing so I have come to two conclusions;

- If you MUST post, stop posting multiple gifs per single thread post. I asked you via PM politely, then I noticed others asked you publicly in this very thread to stop - to which you've repeatedly ignored.

Having said that;

- I saw numerous instances where you keep posting the same crap over and over. I will use only a single example of you performing both of the aforementioned acts as to (hopefully) not piss anyone off. This isn't like multiple people posting the same single gif a few days/weeks/months/years apart. No excuse for rozaping your own content.

Thanks, the rest of us




mito22 in January 2014 said:


>





mito22 a few days ago said:


>


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Meanwhile in Saudi Arabia


they have all the fun!


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

IDdubber said:


> - If you MUST post, stop posting multiple gifs per single thread post.


Might be time to upgrade that dial up connection, your computer, or both...

I have no problem with multiple gifs per post.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pinstripe said:


> Might be time to upgrade that dial up connection, your computer, or both...
> 
> I have no problem with multiple gifs per post.


If everyone posted 6 to 10 GIFs per post, each page could have 200-300 GIFs. That would kill most phones, tablets and computers. Especially since GIF sizes have grown to nearly 10Mb in size. This one for example is 7.78Mb:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

kasbah said:


> well, then
> 
> sounds like you need it in hi res!


I felt this needed to be reposted.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> If everyone posted 6 to 10 GIFs per post, each page could have 200-300 GIFs. That would kill most phones, tablets and computers. Especially since GIF sizes have grown to nearly 10Mb in size. This one for example is 7.78Mb:


*Spock*cat speaks with logic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

boop


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

starting them young


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

Pinstripe said:


> Might be time to upgrade that dial up connection, your computer, or both...
> 
> I have no problem with multiple gifs per post.


I have a 100/100 connection and both my pc's are more than up to snuff. It is the point of the matter than is an annoyance to me. Thanks, that is all, awesome thread...carry on!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ LOL, Saw that coming, but it was even better than expected...


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


"...and that is how your uncle landed in that wheelchair."


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

is he died?


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Triumph said:


> is he died?


I was wondering that too


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Triumph said:


> is he died?


GTA in real life


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

VWmk3GTI said:


> I was wondering that too


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NewFlesh said:


>


Yet this doesn't answer the question (unless the broadcaster is telling us in his local language).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Saigon? The motorbike traffic in that place is insane.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Where's the Doing it right thread?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Winter is coming.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

mito22 said:


>


That drift, tho. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pull start car (manual only. don't try this with your automatic)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The square wheel will never catch on!


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> The square wheel will never catch on!


Now we have twerking trucks?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bastard!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I lose it every. damn. time. 
When those hands start moving, I can't stop laughing. :Laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ the ****,they ran him over to boot too


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

surPRIZE!!!!


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> surprize!!!!


y u no haf sound!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


That's awesome. GoPro inside the rim. Never would've thought to do that.


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

spockcat said:


>





WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I lose it every. damn. time.
> When those hands start moving, I can't stop laughing. :Laugh:


Me too - someone needs to put a Rubik's Cube in his hands.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

maac311 said:


> Me too - someone needs to put a Rubik's Cube in his hands.


OMFG! YES! That would just kill me. :laugh:


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

Nuieve said:


> That was the most aweful gif I've ever seen. :facepalm:


Ban mito22 and delete all of those crappy gifs.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> y u no haf sound!


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

he wiped.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Bastard!


This is phenomenal


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

Damn FJ's blocking the left lane.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Quick tire inflation


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

n0rdicalex. said:


>


Omfg! BEST.IDEA.EVER.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

He would be proud.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

It's been posted before.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> It's been posted before.


like about 90% of his other posts... :thumbdown:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> like about 90% of his other posts... :thumbdown:


still something to look at every day!


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> still something to look at every day!


Yeah, but even the hottest girl on the planet has a man somewhere fed up with her sh*t.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

core5 said:


>


Classic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Old one but always funny


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Better than lambo doors. Let's see the aftermarket guys copy these.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Wtf car is that?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Wtf car is that?


Are you not a car person?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

someone please find a video link!


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

wascally_09wabbit said:


> wtf car is that?


bmw z1


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I've never seen that before. That's sick.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


That guy has balls. :beer:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nissan GTR35 at PARABOLICA Corner at Monza


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They didn't even pay the toll










It was too dear


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Is this a product you can buy? This is exactly what I need


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HI SPEED said:


> Is this a product you can buy? This is exactly what I need


http://www.brplast.sk/plachtove-garaze.html

http://www.cover-systems.us/car-covers/carfoldinggarages.htm

http://www.canvasandnylon.co.uk/portablegarages.php

Or ask these suppliers if you can purchase a sample:
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Outdoor-Waterproof-Portable-Folding-Car-Shelter_972269648.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Vertical-Hand-Operating-Folding-Car-Garage_789941279.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## chrith (May 19, 2008)

*TCL.gif*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently everyone in Singapore owns a supercar


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## chrith (May 19, 2008)

spockcat said:


> And what is the purpose of this thread that isn't covered by this 88 page thread:
> 
> The Automotive GIF Thread


The e30 M3 is often seen idolized and worshiped among TCL members. One could say an almost religious, fanatical fan base. The intended purpose of this thread is to draw a parallel between these brainwashed children and and a group of like minded man-childs through parody via a relevant pop culture reference that transcends general internet humor to target a specific audience. I thought i would share this incase someone does not have time to dig through 88 pages. Do you post in every thread with a car picture and tell them there is already the "Hot Shiz" thread? Thanks you internet poster Spockcat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


This makes me smile. 

That looked like fun.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

All 4 hypercars at the same time (website link incase the gifs dont load at the same time properly http://gfycat.com/ExhaustedFatIndianrockpython


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Ah, the Hayabusa swap. Destroying the dreams of weekend track day racers since 2010. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


What is this from?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Look what I found!


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Look what I found!


This is pretty awesome.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I used to give the thumbs up all the time to kids...they just love bikes. Mesmerized by them!:thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stangy said:


> I used to give the thumbs up all the time to kids...they just love bikes. Mesmerized by them!:thumbup:


heh yep. im too much of a puss to wheelie up on command for the kids, but give em the ol' thumbs up and a quick twist o throttle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Going to a TCL meet


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Let Hertz put you in the driver's seat


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

CodeMan said:


> What is this from?


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

NathanDetroit said:


>


That was absolutely amazing! What a simple, yet fantastic short.

Except the blocking. Not simple. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

kowabonga said:


>


Source?!?!?


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Honda NSX-R


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Yo car. It's da bomb, I tell ya.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

is he filling up a bed mounted fuel tank? why did it explode?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Notice the couple of scooter riders in the foreground going the wrong way through this traffic circle. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Today ARAGON


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Notice the couple of scooter riders in the foreground going the wrong way through this traffic circle. :screwy:


Yeah, scooter life in Asia = they have zero f*cks to give. I've spent a few weeks in Vietnam and Malaysia, the attitude toward traffic laws is completely crazy. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Slow Motion drag launches are amazing to watch. Seeing everything that happens in a fraction of a second like that is very intriguing, and I'd imagine that engineers can glean a lot of information from watching these.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> They didn't even pay the toll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toll is per axle. No axles, no toll.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

:laugh: ^^^ @ psycho Asian dude. Best part is when he sort of slumps off the hood onto the ground. 




And WTF is up with the Saudi police force video. Anti-hoolagen force?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Nuieve (Aug 20, 2009)

Video of crash from DriverClub game:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Road rage - NOPE!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Did anybody else think of Initial D with Takumi's water cup?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


"Swiggity swooty, I'm coming for that booty"

All I could think of when this loaded.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

No eye or ear protection? fake?


----------



## sentinel223 (Sep 28, 2012)

^ cant you see the little ear plugs?


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

KrautFed said:


> No eye or ear protection? fake?


That's a video from Texas Armoring Corporation - they don't do fake when it comes to bulletproofing.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Nuieve (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Is that Putin?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Grand Theft Auto - third world style.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Immediately thought of this. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Leg day


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://animagraffs.com/how-a-car-engine-works/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Always liked drift gifs


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Golf R showing Benz how it's done.  Wish we had big roundabouts like that.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Another GIF I made off YouTube


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

It's that season, so here's a black ice video from our Russian friends.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

How to properly cross the street in Russia


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Wish I was this good...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

racerpoet said:


> Wish I was this good...


That looks like a good way to end up with a screwdriver in your arm.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

core5 said:


> That looks like a good way to end up with a screwdriver in your arm.


That's not gonna happen. This guy's pro like that.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Dad toy vs kid toy.  Love it. Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Well idk if this is automotive... but there are two cars and a hula hoop which is round 

<a href="http://www.gifbin.com/984760" title="Funny gifs"><img src="http://gifs.gifbin.com/102010/1288114009_4-guys-through-hoop.gif" alt="funny gifs" /></a>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The dihedral synchro-helix actuation system hinge used to operate the doors on the Koenigsegg One:1


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


> The dihedral synchro-helix actuation system hinge used to operate the doors on the Koenigsegg One:1


That's some sweet engineering!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


yessss Cannon ball run 2.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Well it's a gif...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> Well it's a gif...
> http://i.imgur.com/9fPL5lc.gif





TaaT said:


> http://p.coldline.hu/2014/12/20/1684679-20141220-6uBEz5.gif



Not really automotive related you guys. The regular gif thread is this way: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Animated-GIF-Thread-(keep-this-one-work-safe)


Auto related:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Well it's a gif...



you can see the whole thing uncensored on redtube. She's got a AMAZING body.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Not really automotive related you guys.


 No no, you see she's dancing because she just picked up her new C7 Stingray


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> No no, you see she's dancing because she just picked up her new C7 Stingray


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Looks like studded snow tires?


----------



## capkurt6 (Jul 31, 2009)

bmann said:


> Looks like studded snow tires?


looks like a ****ty Tumblr gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

bmann said:


> Looks like studded snow tires?


Or steel belts?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Highway robbery


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Ah, so that's how cars run over in those parts. :laugh:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Better watch those hubcaps closely...


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Best alarm system I've found so far. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

More humor;


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gas prices have come way down. Thanks Obama!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

And this dumb***


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The winner of "ghost riding the whip"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This gifv doesn't embed but it is quite cool and worth the click.

http://i.imgur.com/JpREVNK.gifv


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

^ I like that.


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Anyone know what's going on here? Play in the bushings?


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This gifv doesn't embed but it is quite cool and worth the click.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JpREVNK.gifv


That was awesome.


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I love this one mankind created a great machine! Not only jesus can walk but car now can drive on water. Wow.


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Kawasaki H2


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Harley BIGA


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

drecian said:


> Anyone know what's going on here? Play in the bushings?


Citroen. That's what happened...


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


That's pretty good. I've done something like that with a group of guys, except it was a Saturn SL2 and we only picked up the back end and rotated the car.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


What ... ? :what: That's crazy.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

racerpoet said:


> What ... ? :what: That's crazy.


Barrier transfer machines are pretty common. Used to close a lane on the hwy for a shift and reopen the next morning


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Giovanni said:


>


i would have crashed if i saw this happening. laughing too hard would've caused me to lose control of my car.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


ironic CSB ahead.

one of my father's close friends growing up was hit in a head on collision by a FedEx truck or UPS truck on the Golden Gate bridge, was trapped in his car, lost a leg and arm, and suffered severe burns. He recuperated and went on to live a decent life for about 20 years. He died at the age of 57, the day after they got that movable barrier installed on the bridge. was such weird timing when we heard of his death.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

That board with that yellow Ferrari is pretty good!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

I think the photographers are the most interesting part of the picture. They all follow the car to get their shots and then check their cameras to see how the pictures came out.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Crazy Austrians.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


"Oh he's drunk, how would he know where were going?" - Del


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I could use one of these in my current garage!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

spockcat said:


> I could use one of these in my current garage!


http://www.harborfreight.com/low-profile-motorcycle-dolly-95896.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Well, it was already wrecked...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Triumph said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/low-profile-motorcycle-dolly-95896.html


Just not the same.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Just not the same.


(Off topic) I have a rear stand like this with casters:
http://www.motodracing.com/pro-series-floating-rear-stand

and I can roll the bike around the garage to any position easily, plus it is upright so it takes less room, plus it still works as a rear stand, no need for an extra hunk of steel taking up room. My garage is small.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

American Clarkson


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

mito22 said:


>


and people wonder why lane splitting should be illegal.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

GoForBroke said:


> and people wonder why lane splitting should be illegal.


It is in GA where that was taped...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

GoForBroke said:


> and people wonder why lane splitting should be illegal.


That's not legal lane splitting. Your comment is like saying no one should be allowed to drive, because some people drive too fast.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Triumph said:


> That's not legal lane splitting. Your comment is like saying no one should be allowed to drive, because some people drive too fast.


^^^exactly, i'm all for lane splitting (and i dont even ride bikes)
as long as done at proper speeds i dont see a problem, but a benefit of less vehicles in traffic.

these idiots look to be traveling 2 to 3x the traffic speed, deff not legal or remotely smart thing to do


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

GoForBroke said:


> and people wonder why lane splitting should be illegal.


Couldn't have asked for a better conclusion to that video.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Triumph said:


> That's not legal lane splitting. Your comment is like saying no one should be allowed to drive, because some people drive too fast.


This.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


this was shot on Grand Central Pwky.....waaaay back in the day. Now there is the County Gov't Center an Outlet Mall and the World Market Place on that road/area.

500-564 S Grand Central Pkwy
Las Vegas, NV 89106
36.164029, -115.156147


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

GoForBroke said:


> and people wonder why lane splitting should be illegal.


Changing lanes without a signal should be illegal too :banghead:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Here's the video conclusion of the motorcycle splitting lanes. Not surprising, the bike was stolen.

TL;DW: Guy crashes, buddy wait for him and gives him a ride, abandons crashed/stolen bike.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

bastion72 said:


> Here's the video conclusion of the motorcycle splitting lanes. Not surprising, the bike was stolen.
> 
> TL;DW: Guy crashes, buddy wait for him and gives him a ride, abandons crashed/stolen bike.


anyone still wanna defend this guy?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

GoForBroke said:


> anyone still wanna defend this guy?


What do you mean "still"? Please quote where anyone defended him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Yikes! That's scary. Though funnier if you just think he's masturbating...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

seminole_kev said:


> Yikes! That's scary. Though funnier if you just think he's masturbating...


whats the deal, seizure? no way was he asleep that whole time.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Klutch said:


>


That's like the human version of this


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

what is going on with that truck of people? There has to be a few dead in that gif.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

seminole_kev said:


> Yikes! That's scary. Though funnier if you just think he's masturbating...




But how lucky is that Mustang guy that he missed that 1st power pole, looks like maybe only by a foot or two. Cause otherwise... ouch!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Wait for it..

/end thread


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

What the heck happen to this thread? lol :laugh:


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

seminole_kev said:


> Yikes! That's scary. Though funnier if you just think he's masturbating...


Looks to me like he's auto-fellating.

:drumkit:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


>


LOLZ!! :laugh:


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

.LSinLV. said:


> LOLZ!! :laugh:


I don't get why that's funny. Nothing happens in this gif. It's a man turning a steering wheel.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Triumph said:


> I don't get why that's funny. Nothing happens in this gif. It's a man turning a steering wheel.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7173030-Jalopnik-crashes-first-2016-Camaro


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


a smarter person would've been standing to the side. these people obviously rely too much on technology to perform as programmed, and don't expect anything to go wrong.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

From the glorious Vice magazine.










Watch a 91-Year-Old Fulfill His Lifelong Dream of Driving Through a Garage Door
http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/watc...through-a-garage-door-191?utm_source=vicefbca


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I watched the video of that truck spilling mexicans all over the road a million times when it was first posted a few years ago. Most were lucky to get spilled into the grass, last guy looks to be in most pain.

Holy Crap, tire girl was lucky.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Giovanni said:


>


Mehh, it was junk anyways. :laugh:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

racerpoet said:


> Mehh, it was junk anyways. :laugh:


yeah


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

That alligator is terrifying!


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Giovanni said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lp0BPNL.gif




Reminds me of this:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Second from the left.:thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Giovanni said:


>


That's the buffet line to crazy, beautiful Chinese girls. I'll take on of each please!

On a more serious note, for those who don't know, they are dancing to a specific song and that's the actual dance that goes along with it.

Edit: Link to original song below.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Pinstripe said:


> they are dancing to a specific song and that's the actual dance that goes along with it.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq9bv7fvPUo


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

TaaT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq9bv7fvPUo


HOT! 

Hey, Asians can be weird! Here's where it's from:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Pinstripe said:


> HOT!
> 
> Hey, Asians can be weird! Here's where it's from:


I wonder what "chicka-doe" means. Is that Thai?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Audi steering wheel FIGHTER MODE


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferrari 488 GTB Chris Harris


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferrari TEST DRIVE close call


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)

:thumbup: M5..... nice adv..


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

mito22 said:


>


Calling BS. Every Volvo accident avoidance system I have seen video of, ends up with someone getting run over or at least 1 vehicle getting nearly totaled. :laugh:


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

mito22 said:


>


why even bother?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Triumph said:


> why even bother?


What do you mean?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Hollagraphik said:


> What do you mean?


Is a 1 second clip panning 2 degrees around a stationary car really worth posting?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Hollagraphik said:


> What do you mean?


I mean why even bother to animate that? And why even bother to post it? Literally nothing is happening in those gifs that needs animating.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Triumph said:


> I mean why even bother to animate that? And why even bother to post it? Literally nothing is happening in those gifs that needs animating.


Reminds me of some crappy real estate "video" tour where they pan across still photos that were already presented in the property's album. :thumbdown:


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> Is a 1 second clip panning 2 degrees around a stationary car really worth posting?


Facepalm of the year award goes to.....


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I made a few from youtube vids yesterday.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The hero we deserve.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

That's a big pumpkin!

http://gfycat.com/DiligentMadDikdik


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Reddit is on fire today.

http://i.imgur.com/rE9KrP1.gifv


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> Reddit is on fire today.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rE9KrP1.gifv


Damn, that sucks! Did they put it out or did it go up in smoke?


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


>


Proof that VigorousZX can turn his Previa into a Ferrari?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess Russia has figured out how to stop people from using street car and train tracks as roads.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I guess Russia has figured out how to stop people from using street car and train tracks as roads.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57OqRoilXYA


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TaaT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57OqRoilXYA


I love those guys. Good for them.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Triumph said:


> I love those guys. Good for them.


Except for the one who was run over at the end.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://i.imgur.com/6sx4kok.webm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Merry Christmas 

https://i.imgur.com/0di40eQ.webm


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

mito22 said:


>



Video for this?:laugh:

nvm found it


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Did he hit the brakes or was the downforce change so drastic the front of the car dropped 6 inches and caused him to spin?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Power5 said:


> or was the downforce change so drastic


:thumbup:


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

mito22 said:


>



Needs sound!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Runaway dumpster! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wacky video


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Good stunt work!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


I like the GM quality showing through....the rear hatch just falls off, even when it wasn't touched in the incident.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I just watched the "I am 911" bike crash :laugh:!!! Holy **** that was hilarious!


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Wacky video


So they're showing off by driving the armored cars on 2 wheels exposing the *likely significantly less armored* underside of the vehicle :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


That's awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


>




This is super cool.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

LotusEscalade said:


> What happened here??


I would guess over inflation.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Bustov said:


> I would guess over inflation.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


That's exactly how I used to commute in Chicago. :laugh:


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

LotusEscalade said:


> What happened here??


Split rims.

There's a reason tire cages exist!


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

mito22 said:


> Audi steering wheel FIGHTER MODE


drool.gif

i want one.


----------



## ILL02GTI (Nov 17, 2004)

From a Jalopnik user


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Damn, I'm surprised the guys on the ground weren't electrocuted.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Triumph said:


> Damn, I'm surprised the guys on the ground weren't electrocuted.


Thick insulated clothing helps and thankfully electricity takes the path of least resistance. But could you imagine being right there when that whole fountain of water lit up like that


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

CSFiend said:


> Split rims.
> 
> There's a reason tire cages exist!


A worker at the local Sears was killed recently when that happened to him.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/12/19/new-hampshire-sears-industrial-accident-tire-explodes/


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

LotusEscalade said:


> What does "split rims" mean?


Some rims are made from multiple pieces, press fit or welded together.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

LotusEscalade said:


> What does "split rims" mean?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Although title should say properly removing your wheels


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

JitteryJoe said:


> Although title should say properly removing your wheels


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

LoL...that's the greatest GIF I've ever seen! :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess Roscoe now drives a hatchback that is slow enough to lose sight of them Duke boys.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Where we are going we don't need roads


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

the rally car windscreen exit with go-pro running is disorientatingly yummy....:beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


That was awesome. I laughed way harder than I should have... :laugh: :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


What's happening here? She signals left and turns right?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

whoa those other cars got so lucky


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Came across this today. Love TDIs! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LotusEscalade said:


> What was he trying to do ??


This is the Volkswagen factory procedure to clean the particle filter on the 2009-2015 TDI models.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

LotusEscalade said:


> What was he trying to do ??


I have no clue, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

CodeMan said:


>


like a glove


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LotusEscalade said:


> What happened here??


It's possible you're watching a guy get killed due to the split rim exploding. Sadly, these incidents happen when users are careless or when there is an equipment failure.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

racerpoet said:


> Came across this today. Love TDIs!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Congratulations, now you have cancer.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

^^ That spoiler is typical German overly engineered and needlessly complex. I like it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't ask, no idea...


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TaaT said:


> Don't ask, no idea...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Uberhare said:


> ^^ That spoiler is typical German overly engineered and needlessly complex. I like it.


Ive never seen that before...it's pretty bad ass. Way better than the rinky-dink ones that just pop straight up.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Bartnik said:


> Congratulations, now you have cancer.


Yeah, my first thought was, "How are those safety glasses working for ya?" :laugh:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Always thought these trailers were really cool.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha that's the best one so far


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

TaaT said:


> Throws money at engine bay.gif


Ha ha, that would have been so much better if an LS motor appeared after :laugh:


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


I love how it goes from 2 to 3 cars on the title.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

audi80Quattro said:


> I love how it goes from 2 to 3 cars on the title.


That's the first thing I noticed.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


That's a pretty good summary, just needs more Franklins. :thumbup:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

lil' thumper said:


> Geez
> 
> this definitely belongs here


:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


That's one way to ride...


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Perfectly illustrates the abrasive quality of asphalt at speed. Now imagine your skin as the foot peg.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

jaystone said:


> Perfectly illustrates the abrasive quality of asphalt at speed. Now imagine your skin as the foot peg.


Yeah, not just skin... Bones. Gross...


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

racerpoet said:


> Yeah, not just skin... Bones. Gross...


That too


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

jaystone said:


> Perfectly illustrates the abrasive quality of asphalt at speed. Now imagine your skin as the foot peg.


But bro, leathers are so hot, and the ladies can't see me flexin unless I'm in my beater.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

feetsies said:


> But bro, leathers are so hot, and the ladies can't see me flexin unless I'm in my beater.


LOL! 

you speak truth (see second bullet point below)

_*Signs You May Be a Squid:*_

You don't have a license because the DMV test is just retarded and has nothing to do with "real riding."
*When you gear up for a ride you put on sunglasses and gloves, cause gear looks "douchey." Besides, how else can chicks see your sweet guns?*
Your riding body position is squished fully forward in the seat, heels hooked on your pegs, and toes splayed outward because that's what the other riders in your crew do.
You think the most wonderful sound a motorcycle can make is bouncing off the rev limiter.
You have a mohawk on your helmet or spikes on your bike.
You ride with an action cam so you can post the crazy stuff you do on YouTube...besides, cops can't "prove" it was you in the video.
You rev the crap out of your engine to get other drivers' attention (besides, motorcycle horns are lame.)
When you see another rider on the street, your first thoughts are about how much cooler you look than him.
Your plan when you get your tax refund is to finally fix that crash damage you didn't tell the insurance company about.
Your motorcycle training course consisted of the salesperson at the dealership showing you how to use a clutch.
The first piece of motorcycle gear you invested in was sunglasses that match your bike.
You think the proper way to warm up your tires before a ride is a burnout.
You rev your engine constantly to keep it running because the idle is so choppy (but really its to let people know you've arrived.)


----------



## deftonesfan867 (Jul 28, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


I laughed way harder at that than I should have.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)

a fine piece of machinery indeed


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

bc said:


> a fine piece of machinery indeed


well there's your problem!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

deftonesfan867 said:


> I laughed way harder at that than I should have.


Yeah, you're not the only one. lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gifv that can't be embedded

http://i.imgur.com/e7ii009.gifv


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Like a glove!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

XClayX said:


> http://i.imgur.com/PBmpHnS.gif
> 
> Like a glove!


Then that guy got acquitted. Because the glove don't fit.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

XClayX said:


> Like a glove!


Okay... That was pretty sweet. :laugh:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Dang somehow I missed that. Looks like someone has had a little practice.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Now in Brazil, crosswalk guardians










source


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


looks fake


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jaystone said:


> looks fake


nothing gets past you! :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


El Kabong driving.
Bad luck pedestrian.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


This is amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> El Kabong driving.
> Bad luck pedestrian.


:laugh:










Just in case (most of you) didn't get the reference.

Also, was that a Bad Luck Schleprock reference, too?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Didn't know that they had tear-offs for windshields. I wonder if they have multiple layers?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Didn't know that they had tear-offs for windshields. I wonder if they have multiple layers?


Between 5-10 layers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Meanwhile, in Europe:










1.92 seconds.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


I cant stop focusing on whatever that is tied to the tree on the left moved its head when the car passed?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1228 km/h


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


> 1228 km/h


763 in freedom units. Impressive numbers, but the video is kind of useless. There's literally nothing to tell the scale of what's happening.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


mad props for not rolling


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> 763 in freedom units. Impressive numbers, but the video is kind of useless. There's literally nothing to tell the scale of what's happening.


There is of course a video. But at the speed the vehicle is traveling, they can't put anything close enough to the vehicle to give you a sense of the actual speed. Basically 1.5 to 2 times faster than your average commercial jet. 

Here is the video the gif is from. At 3:16 it does a fly-by of a fixed camera position.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Magic Lug nuts!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Had me for second! 😂

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

^^Redbull Audi got bullied to the back of the line :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preview of Tesla's new product announcement


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Preview of Tesla's new product announcement



Oh yeah...thats their *attractive* new environmentally friendly Bi-Polar mobile!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably one of the easiest things to drift. Long RWD wheelbase, skinny tires, low power but decent torque, wet pavement.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Probably one of the easiest things to drift. Long RWD wheelbase, skinny tires, low power but decent torque, wet pavement.


My 88 F-150 - 300 6, 5 speed, 2wd , long bed - was extremely easy to drift in the snow.
It was slow drifting.. but still fun.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I can get my manual Tacoma into full sideways opposite lock in the rain. Actually makes me nervous when my gf drives it since it is so loose in the wet.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> I can get my manual Tacoma into full sideways opposite lock in the rain. Actually makes me nervous when my gf drives it since it is so loose in the wet.


Yes okay it's not just me then. I'm generally very comfortable when a vehicle goes sideways but I lost my taco twice last winter when I wasn't trying. To be fair, it had really bad tires on it (albeit with plenty of tread still), but we didn't have more than an inch or two of snow. It was pretty terrifying.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Preview of Tesla's new product announcement


paging uber wagon


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> mad props for not rolling


Has much less to do with driver skill, much more to do with Toyota's electronic vehicle stability control calibration.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

whoa he is a driver! :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> Has much less to do with driver skill, much more to do with Toyota's electronic vehicle stability control calibration.


recent toyota hilux tests say otherwise https://www.carthrottle.com/post/if...oid-sudden-changes-of-direction-at-all-costs/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


88mph drift baby!!! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No problem. I'll pull you out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

what the ****?


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

if i had to guess it looks like they were trying to steal gas


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

XwalkerX said:


> if i had to guess it looks like they were trying to steal gas


But why is there already some guy there with a fire extinguisher? That's the really perplexing part.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> But why is there already some guy there with a fire extinguisher? That's the really perplexing part.


I think he recognized them as gas thieves and was going to use it as a weapon or to tag/slow them down in some way.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

That would explain their reactions!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

and again I'll say. what the ****?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

/\ Is that the new Marvel character *Ghost Dragster*?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


I'm super stoked with the availability of slow motion video now. That was glorious.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CodeMan said:


>


Codeman? not living up to your name, are you? Here is the gif:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

AZGolf said:


>


/\


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

andlf said:


> /\
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...69f93e/1410156654083/Ford_01.jpg?format=1000w



I was going to say the opposite. Those damn Aluminum F150 are way too weak...


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

who needs snow tires


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Triumph said:


> who needs snow tires


He was only 4hp short of getting out on his own.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

hope its not a repost


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


what am i looking at here? :what:


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> what am i looking at here? :what:


I don't know exactly what it is, but a variable displacement piston pump for hydraulics has a rotary motion like that, if you are constantly adjusting the swash plate for some reason?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMO3-VPbbN8

Or it's some kind of rotary engine/pump/motor. So uh... I'd like to know too.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> what am i looking at here? :what:


It is a Duke engine.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jaystone said:


> It is a Duke engine.


And they say the internal combustion engine is dead and no one is doing any new research on them because EVs are going to take over the world.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Power5 said:


> I was going to say the opposite. Those damn Aluminum F150 are way too weak...


Good thing this is a steel F150...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Over the Top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

MkIIfreak said:


> Over the Top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



There's no other way


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This looks like fun


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

AZGolf said:


>


wow! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


>


Is that a Comcast truck working at the pole at the intersection? And a old black Chevy truck? Where are the 4 safety cones?


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This looks like fun


a goal of mine is to move somewhere rural where I can convince my wife a vehicle like this makes sense to own.


----------



## ILL02GTI (Nov 17, 2004)

AZGolf said:


>


Them Duke boys are at it again...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pouring the foundation for John Travolta's new house


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Pouring the foundation for John Travolta's new house


:laugh:


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

AZGolf said:


>


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee! The Duke boys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


proper old school rally style there! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

KeiCar said:


>


Holy **** what a roller coaster ride! Did the cam-car make it out unscathed??


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Holy **** what a roller coaster ride! Did the cam-car make it out unscathed??


It appears so! It was well done, even if he or she made actual contact. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just going out to Timmies


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Just going out to Timmies


Only running one LP tank? That is living on the edge. I miss my days of Olympia driving at the local rinks. Good times. Never did get to take one out on the road. One of our machines had a Chevy V8 that would haul, I could finish a cut on our Olympic rink in about 7 minutes(normal was 15) . It didn't handle well so you had to scandi flick it before turning at the ends of the rink. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

EV R8 is faster than R8 V10


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And they say Jeep owners never take their vehicles off road


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bad race track


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


> And they say Jeep owners never take their vehicles off road


i had done this in 1999 with my jeep. A tree fell due to snow when I was on my way to a guitar lesson. Fun stuff.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


>



Aaaannnddd...poop came out!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> Aaaannnddd...poop came out!


no doubt! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meanwhile in Texas


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meanwhile in Canada


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


what in the hell is going on here?..."Is this what they call..... *REVERSE ENGINEERING*?"


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

/\ :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And change my black jello while you have my car.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

...and f*ck this sign in particular.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

spockcat said:


> And change my black jello while you have my car.


What the fuuuuuuu


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Triumph said:


> What the fuuuuuuu


THIS!!!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Triumph said:


> What the fuuuuuuu


no taste test?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Well I guess you don't get this in a taxi cab.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*
*WTF!*


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

is that...a child?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Triumph said:


> is that...a child?


Yes. I'll try and find the Reddit thread.

Edit: Maybe I shouldn't


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Canadian headed to FL for vacation


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VW's Clean Diesel tractor model


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Exit vehicle immediately after accident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Environmentally friendly Lamborghini prototype


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Self driving Lamborghini out of control


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Yes. I'll try and find the Reddit thread.
> 
> Edit: Maybe I shouldn't


Maybe not. 

Nothing good will come from learning what was happening there.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Self driving Lamborghini out of control
> http://i.imgur.com/c1v94sB.gif


:thumbup: 10 internet points for this guy. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I get that that is a bad place to stop but damn,


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> I get that that is a bad place to stop but damn,


If I could see well enough under the hood I might do the same. Stopping could easily be far more dangerous. :beer:

Every situation is different, though!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New Presidential limo out for a test drive 1 week early


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Self driving Lamborghini out of control


moooooooooooooooooooooooove bitch


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> moooooooooooooooooooooooove bitch


 Get out the way bitch, get out the way.










What the phuck!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gas station credit card skimmer


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


?!?!?!???!?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Mk7Rules said:


> ?!?!?!???!?


 They were huffing propane or something similar and guy in the back I'm guessing goes to light a cigarette and the entire car goes up. No idea why it was filmed.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Cologne? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

KeiCar said:


> They were huffing propane or something similar and guy in the back I'm guessing goes to light a cigarette and the entire car goes up. No idea why it was filmed.


Wow. Darwin at work.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Mk7Rules said:


> Wow. Darwin at work.


That's half of the people in these gifs really.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> http://i.imgur.com/wEuOdCt.gif


What is automotive about this?

This is automotive:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

Triumph said:


>


Like a boss!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mk7Rules said:


> Like a boss!


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Someone broke the physics


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Man steals mountain


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

victory donuts


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Man steals mountain


That generation of Dodge, I can almost guarantee it got a check engine light from that. Such horrible electrical systems.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


triggered


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


This reminds me of a true story from a guy I used to work with, he's retired now. He said to me "My wife filled up her car and then drove off with the gas nozzle still attached. The nozzle broke off and was stuck inside the fuel tube. Someone stopped her about a mile away and told her. She drove back to the gas station with the fuel pump handle, she walked in and she said I broke the handle, I'm so sorry, is there anything I can do? She said, the man looked at me, then he looked at the handle, took it from hand and said no thanks lady, you've done enough here already!"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Always look out your windows before backing up.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Always look out your windows before backing up.


lmao


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just Russia being Russia


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Just Russia being Russia


With a cig in his mouth lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Just Russia being Russia


In Mother Russia, BMW... breaks down like everywhere else in the world.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


What. The. Hell?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla's new flying car prototypes at training camp.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> What. The. Hell?


New Russian earth submarine surfacing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> What. The. Hell?


Frost heave?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jddaigle said:


> Frost heave?


Didn't believe my earth submarine?

How about Russia (with improper installation work), empty fuel tank, high ground water? This also happens to concrete swimming pools if you empty them in an area with high ground water.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Didn't believe my earth submarine?


Chuckle.



spockcat said:


> How about Russia (with improper installation work), empty fuel tank, high ground water? This also happens to concrete swimming pools if you empty them in an area with high ground water.


Ahhhhh... that makes sense now. :beer:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So you want to be an Uber driver because meeting people is fun you say


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I tried to do that on a 1982 Yamaha XJ650 a few years ago. Didn't end well. Tires were probably original, though.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

KeiCar said:


>


NMB, pretty much anywhere in Miami Beach, Miami, and surrounding areas people do this and the pd won't say a word. I know I've not gone up on a median, but have filtered lanes plenty. Even had a bike cop tell me it's fine to do so. Obviously that's his opinion on the matter, and for the most part most people who ride feel the same way about filtering.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

JPawn1 said:


> NMB, pretty much anywhere in Miami Beach, Miami, and surrounding areas people do this and the pd won't say a word. I know I've not gone up on a median, but have filtered lanes plenty. Even had a bike cop tell me it's fine to do so. Obviously that's his opinion on the matter, and for the most part most people who ride feel the same way about filtering.


I would hazard a guess that driving on the median is heavy discouraged pretty much everywhere


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> I would hazard a guess that driving on the median is heavy discouraged pretty much everywhere


Trashed bike like that. Probably a stunter. He drove over a yellow line. Unless you plan on breaking down there the cop should ticket him. That's not proper lane filtering. And it is a turning lane making it all the more dangerous.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If it fits, it ships


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> I would hazard a guess that driving on the median is heavy discouraged pretty much everywhere


it is, but you wouldn't be surprised if he was ignored here.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AutoBear said:


>


He ded?

And why would you even think to try to jump that with such a low ceiling?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> He ded?
> 
> And why would you even *think* to try to jump that with such a low ceiling?


I think I found the problem with your question. 

He may or may not have survived, but without a helmet it sure doesn't look good. What a complete group* of dumbasses. 


*What does one call a group of dumbasses?


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> *What does one call a group of dumbasses?


The execs that killed the Honda S2000


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> If it fits, it ships


That couch gets around...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BongTechnician said:


> That couch gets around...


"I'm taking the couch!"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> He ded?
> 
> And why would you even think to try to jump that with such a low ceiling?


I only had the gif without any story or context. It looks like he hit the pipe with his shoulder instead of his head.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


the car equivalent of frogger


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

AutoBear said:


> I only had the gif without any story or context. It looks like he hit the pipe with his shoulder instead of his head.


Yeah, the pipe may have saved him, but just a fall like that can easily kill.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


happened to me while driving the I70 in colorado mountains


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Oh my....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Found the guy who just finished organic chem.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


meanwhile, the lady waiting for the "don't walk" light to change to "walk" just stands there like "WTF just happened?"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

20thAna3282 said:


> Found the guy who just finished organic chem.


This was supposed to be a school textbook too.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

KeiCar said:


>


How do these kind of people live with themselves? :screwy: Nutty...


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

$200,000 luxury drifter


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

racerpoet said:


> $200,000 luxury drifter



Don't be mad, you would if you could 

and so would 90% of this site!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Don't be mad, you would if you could
> 
> and so would 90% of this site!


Heck yeah I would. I might own one someday. But I don't think I'll every be rich enough to use it as an off-road drift car. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Ok I laughed harder than I should have when the tire flew off in the beginning... :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

racerpoet said:


> How do these kind of people live with themselves? :screwy: Nutty...


You've already answered your own question. That mullethead is off his freakin' rocker.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

racerpoet said:


> How do these kind of people live with themselves? :screwy: Nutty...


Maybe they have to deal with drivers like this on a regular basis


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


how to: steal sheep


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Time to change my sludge


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

That is the automobile equivalent to popping a huge cyst on a fat hairy back.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Time to change my sludge


I don't even understand how this is possible. Stop leak?


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't even understand how this is possible. Stop leak?


It's not stop leak. It's from a high pressure oil cooler failing which mixes the oil and coolant. 

In this case it's on a 5.9 Cummins. How do I know? Saw it on Reddit yesterday.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Wolfslash16 said:


> It's not stop leak. It's from a high pressure oil cooler failing which mixes the oil and coolant.
> 
> In this case it's on a 5.9 Cummins. How do I know? Saw it on Reddit yesterday.


Well, that is impressive nonetheless!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Time to change my sludge


damn that **** is gross


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stuck in traffic

For extra points; NAME THAT CAR


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Stuck in traffic
> 
> For extra points; NAME THAT CAR


miata?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> miata?


No.


Do you know why we pulled you over?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think I'll stay home today


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Stuck in traffic
> 
> For extra points; NAME THAT CAR


BMW?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Triumph said:


> BMW?


No. The Miata guess was closer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> No. The Miata guess was closer.


symbol on the wheel is mazda, my next guess is an FD RX7


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> miata?





Triumph said:


> BMW?





Dravenport said:


> symbol on the wheel is mazda, my next guess is an FD RX7


If I stop the motion, does this help?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How to protect your car when parked in the hood


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

that gif makes me angry.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

JPawn1 said:


> that gif makes me angry.


Why? Russians doing Russian stuff. :laugh:

The guy changing the spare tire lucked out, the reaper should have taken him. He definetly should have been removed from the gene pool.

The person speeding through wasn't looking ahead and is a horrible driver or has horrible tires. Can't decide.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> If I stop the motion, does this help?



Mazda CX-3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

blackflygti said:


> Mazda CX-3


:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Even the dogs in Russia are in on the insurance scams now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Even the dogs in Russia are in on the insurance scams now.


Thailand not Russia


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Whats going on in that gif Spockcat?

I thought it was this:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

KeiCar said:


>


See, that's the type of red light runners that get people killed. That's also the type of incident that red light cameras do nothing to prevent - an inattentive driver.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Old school parking sensors


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Parking skill acquired at an early age


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Do mail trucks have LSD?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

That's me being attacked! :laugh:

Dude was charged a few months back. I managed to at least catch him in the eye socket with my laptop. Had his young children in the car. :facepalm:



spockcat said:


>


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Tell me this was your laptop. Please!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Tell me this was your laptop. Please!


:laugh:

Sadly it was a Thinkpad X1. Light, but has extra pointy corners.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Justice served in 15 seconds


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Famous truck takes another win


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Tell me this was your laptop. Please!


Minor quibble: the world's first production portable computer was the Osborne 1, which is the first computer I ever used:










My dad used to come home from Osborne users groups with 5 1/4" floppies full of free games: Adventure, Moon Lander, Space Invaders, Castle.

Good times.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VigVX found


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

That poor 300Z.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooal!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

While on the topic of heavy equipment










Whoooo, close call!


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Do you know why we pulled you over?


I just made the mistake of searching "cops suck dick gif" on my phone to send to a friend. DO NOT SEARCH THAT.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

F1 record pitstop - 1.92 seconds


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> While on the topic of heavy equipment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man...... the guy walking is soooooo lucky!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooal!


poor bastards not getting any help from the defence smh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

truck in Best Korea needs to be started by hand crank


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> truck in Best Korea needs to be started by hand crank


 5 Il's! Much prowd!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

importance of weight distribution in towing


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## blooze (Nov 30, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Stuck in traffic
> 
> For extra points; NAME THAT CAR


Current gen Mazda 6 or 3 ... I think 3 based on location of media controller.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

blooze said:


> Current gen Mazda 6 or 3 ... I think 3 based on location of media controller.


 Someone freezed (froze) frame the gif In this thread I think. Looks a few pages back.


----------



## Siv_Niz (Jul 14, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> 5 Il's! Much prowd!!


Paging McMike, Paging McMike. Please add to the The McBanagon Rating Source Image Thread. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> F1 record pitstop - 1.92 seconds


Just noticed my last name is on the side of that car, so much want.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Is this another crafty Polish invention?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> Is this another crafty Polish invention?


Or Russian.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

What a great idea for a barrier. Instead of stopping the car, lets sling shot it into oncoming traffic!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Very lucky or skillful?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla Model S front trunk opens without a key










Source is here about 11 minutes in:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Whew, nice save!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Low Life


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> *cop ice cream gif


Awwwwwwwww. 

I'd much rather have an ice cream than a ticket, that's for sure! :laugh:

Also, boy, did she look relieved!


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Awwwwwwwww.
> 
> I'd much rather have an ice cream than a ticket, that's for sure! :laugh:
> 
> Also, boy, did she look relieved!


Sometimes, extremely occasionally rarely, life doesn't suck. It's what keeps me coming back. :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

^^^ I don't get it? Is it supposed to show how headlights have gotten better over the years?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Do a barrel roll


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> ^^^ I don't get it? Is it supposed to show how headlights have gotten better over the years?


yep :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Crown Vic in flight


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Instant karma for red light runner


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

See you driving 'round town
With the girl I love and I'm like










Its a giant Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


I like these new ski lifts


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


i want to do this


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Ghost Rider!!! :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> See you driving 'round town
> With the girl I love and I'm like
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell is that? :laugh:


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

andlf said:


> Who the hell is that? :laugh:



Apparently a Ferrero Rocher wrapper.

http://www.nme.com/news/music/cee-lo-green-grammys-gold-outfit-1974529


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Do a barrel roll


Red Bull gives you wings!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Southern Jetta said:


> Red Bull gives you wings!


And a multi-million Dollar budget.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


>


I'm pretty sure these are staged, the guy just happens to find litterers while driving around quite often.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'll just plug my car into that power plug.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


"A new car built by my company leaves somewhere traveling at 60 mph. The rear differential locks up. The car crashes and burns with everyone trapped inside. Now, should we initiate a recall? Take the number of vehicles in the field, A, multiply by the probable rate of failure, B, multiply by the average out-of-court settlement, C. A times B times C equals X. If X is less than the cost of a recall, we don't do one."

Yeah, well talk to Ford about Falcon gas tank fires regarding that line of reasoning. Didn't quite work out how they had hoped.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Maybe he should have tried "get the F*ck off of your F*cking phone, C*nt", Followed by grabbing it and throwing the f*cking thing out the window.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

suburbangeorge said:


> Maybe he should have tried "get the F*ck off of your F*cking phone, C*nt", Followed by grabbing it and throwing the f*cking thing out the window.


its from a tv show calm down


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

don't try this at home kids


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

India ghostride


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> don't try this at home kids


I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's not real. Would he have clearance under a bus? Probably, but not a regular car. Also, not one person reacts to him at all. Everyone just drives on their merry way.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's not real. Would he have clearance under a bus? Probably, but not a regular car. Also, not one person reacts to him at all. Everyone just drives on their merry way.


Not going to dispute it. Physically it seems almost impossible. But it doesn't appear to be digitally created. But I guess it could be.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Not going to dispute it. Physically it seems almost impossible. But it doesn't appear to be digitally created. But I guess it could be.


Has to be... Not one person swerved or hit their brakes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Has to be... Not one person swerved or hit their brakes


Given how the shadows followed right along it is pretty good work.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Given how the shadows followed right along it is pretty good work.


No doubt... it looks quite legit


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Given how the shadows followed right along it is pretty good work.


Because the shadows are real, cartwheeling was done on that road just at a different time and the cars added after. Oh more accurately, the cars scene was filmed first, then he knew the markers and the timimg to stop and lay down. They might have filmed them minutes apart (actually comparing car shadow length vs his shadow length, might tell you how far apart they were shot), but then you overlay the 2 films, and poof....magic!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

r/theydidthemath


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

"No worries, sir. 

My local BritishLeylandShnu God is there to do the needful."





spockcat said:


> India ghostride


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! **WARNING! RAGE INDUCING! 






.







.









.























.













*


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the trigger warning. Still triggered though. 

The driver felt resistance while backing up, and instead of thinking what could that possibly be on an open road, they just gunned it and drove over the bike???


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Sudden Red Bull craving.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Back story to the motorcycle incident?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Back story


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

VR6GURU said:


> Back story to the motorcycle incident?


 http://www.carscoops.com/2015/06/learner-driver-backs-up-and-runs-over.html 




> "Ok boys and gals. I am the actual rider in the video and will once and for all dissolve all speculations and such that to my amazement have come up so far.
> 
> We both started slowing down when the light turned orange. The red SUV ended up in the middle of the intersection. Cars seen on the right started turning left, one car actually made it in front of the stalled/frozen driver. The car then proceeded to back up - IN THE LEFT LANE - i was aware about its presence all the time. And yes I was in the 1st with the clutch in as can be seen on video (anyone see the Neutral light?).
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Back story


Welp.. I guess that answers that.
Most def that time of the month.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Welp.. I guess that answers that.
> Most def that time of the month.


 Guy on motorcycle =


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Welp.. I guess that answers that.
> Most def that time of the month.


You never know where you are going to be when the PMS strikes.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> its from a tv show calm down


So if it's from a TV show, he might have had to tone down the language but he could have still grabbed it and thrown it out the window. That would have been funnier that watching the Dad(?) unable to react to a situation where he should have controlled been in control. Of course, I'm biased, I HATE texters.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

good to see misogyny is still alive and well in the car scene


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Augmented reality news










source


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

:laugh: YOINK! 










Hi, excuse me.

If

I 

could 

just

squeezemycarinbetweenhere

phew fit, THANKS!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome! We've got the same system, but we're only using it for weather...for now.



spockcat said:


> Augmented reality news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Borat selecting his mate for date night. It's sexy time!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

From a Jason Bourne film.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

My wife last time she got a flat tire; I can make it home


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Someone give this driver a raise.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> Someone give this driver a raise.


I love how some idiot thought it was important to put a circle around the truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Triumph said:


> I love how some idiot thought it was important to put a circle around the truck.


It was probably a much smaller part of the original video.

googles..

here it is. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRGekiwdpiA


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> It was probably a much smaller part of the original video.
> 
> googles..
> 
> here it is. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRGekiwdpiA


Oh yeah that's much better! I almost didn't even see it without the red circle!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


jfc spock...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> jfc spock...


You don't like the Metallitubby trigger gif?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> You don't like the Metallitubby trigger gif?


I don't like obnoxious reposts and trolling


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> I don't like obnoxious reposts and trolling


Sorry. I missed that Keicar had already posted it. I've deleted it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Considered putting this in DIW.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

meh that's DINMS at worst


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Meanwhile in Louisiana












Looks like those Duke boys are at it again...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> meh that's DINMS at worst


That's why I put it here instead. I found several people who have done similar mods. I guess with larger tires the CHMSL is obstructed so this is the solution.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just a typical LA police chase


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

One would think that the Pope could get his pizza delivered


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Did someone throw a watermelon at the pope?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Did someone throw a watermelon at the pope?!


He gets dessert with his pizza.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

..looks like more of an offering!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Why are you doing this, it's not going to end well...










Told ya, you f*cking dumbass.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Meanwhile in Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aftermath:










Toyota - _Going places_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Teaching them young


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Aftermath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the commercials and the dune jumping are lies?

There goes my confidence in advertising. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :biggrinsanta:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Who needs a pickup truck or even a Subaru and a trailer. I've got a sedan and a Russian wife.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> So the commercials and the dune jumping are lies?
> 
> There goes my confidence in advertising. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :biggrinsanta:


Hey, it still looks better than a Raptor frame under the same conditions. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When the roads are busy in Argentina, they use the shoulder on both sides.










source


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

source


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Who needs a pickup truck or even a Subaru and a trailer. I've got a sedan and a Russian wife.


he has a lada woman there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Motorcyclist flies over 60 Freeway in Moreno Valley


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

reminds me of this


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

W12










Original size here.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> he has a lada woman there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OK, now I can go camping.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTA Moscow tank drift


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Flying cars from Airbus coming soon.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


> W12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder why the upper leftmost piston is stroking twice or more thant the one on the below row


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mraguilar said:


> wonder why the upper leftmost piston is stroking twice or more thant the one on the below row


When I first saw it I also thought the upper pistons in the first part of the gif were making a longer stroke than the lower ones. I suppose it is possible but it doesn't seem right.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

mraguilar said:


> wonder why the upper leftmost piston is stroking twice or more thant the one on the below row


it's just cause you're looking more directly on the lower pistons.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Off to the golf cart forum


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
John Travolta's cement mixer


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> John Travolta's cement mixer


nice reflexes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Man locked himself out of his car. But he figured out how to get in.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Man locked himself out of his car. But he figured out how to get in.


That's sure one way to do it. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I blame VW for this.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

^ :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy must be quite excited about his new job.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meanwhile in Canada


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Meanwhile in Canada


there was an extendo-bus (aka articulated bus) stuck outside my office for close to 2 hours yesterday lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> there was an extendo-bus (aka articulated bus) stuck outside my office for close to 2 hours yesterday lol


And you didn't go out with your office mates and push it out? Is your office a subsidiary of an American company?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> And you didn't go out with your office mates and push it out? Is your office a subsidiary of an American company?


actually it is. But no one else was out there either and not enough of us showed up to work yesterday to move a bus


----------



## ILL02GTI (Nov 17, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


When this baby hits 88 miles per hour, you're gonna see some serious...:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

because the version above ends too soon.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

spockcat said:


>



would have been way cooler with Deadmau5 crossing the street and the fellers from Daft Punk driving the car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> because the version above ends too soon.


You're a bastard. :laugh: Again I watch it and wait for the obvious hit...nothing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


I hear the bell of Darwin ringing! :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


its upsetting to me that nothing bad happens to him


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think I'll stick to vinyl seats


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> its upsetting to me that nothing bad happens to him


I agree, at minimum the door should have come open.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I think I'll stick to vinyl seats


Yes, that is my main gripe about them, too.:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure which is better, driving skills or flying skills.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hot Wheels in real life


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


this was done by Inspector Gadget first.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JPawn1 said:


> this was done by Inspector Gadget first.


In real life?

Source:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> In real life?
> 
> Source:


Errrmmmm... So you're saying that's real and _not_ CGI?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Errrmmmm... So you're saying that's real and _not_ CGI?


def CGI


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TaaT said:


> def CGI


Shhhh! I'm trying to pin him down! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Not sure which is better, driving skills or flying skills.


That pilot is a beast.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghost ride the blue spiral slide.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> Errrmmmm... So you're saying that's real and _not_ CGI?


Yeah, those left side tires just have a lot less grip than the right side ones.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That pilot is a beast.


I concur.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Son said:


> Yeah, those left side tires just have a lot less grip than the right side ones.


And all those hydraulics tuck neatly in the wheel well


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Police chase in Japan


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*GTFO*


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> And all those hydraulics tuck neatly in the wheel well


That's what made me laugh the most. You can't even see it when everything is put away. It's like they're not there at all or something! Incredible! 

:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I hear it takes about 10 years for tech that debuts in the S-Class to trickle down to the lower models.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> I hear it takes about 10 years for tech that debuts in the S-Class to trickle down to the lower models.


This made me LOL.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> This made me LOL.


Steering wheel tucks away so the flight stick can engage.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Name as many parts as you can identify!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> Name as many parts as you can identify!
> 
> GuineaGumpert.gif


Awesome.

He clearly found his inspiration in the Apollo Gumpert.

edit: spelling>me


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> Name as many parts as you can identify!


I spy wheels and an exhaust


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

mk2 tail lights


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CodeMan said:


> Name as many parts as you can identify!


That guy is brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


I'd be willing to bet that hurt a lot worse than I think it did.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd be willing to bet that hurt a lot worse than I think it did.


Right in the pride.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Keicar you post the best gifs!:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

wHEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> wHEEEEEEEEE!


I have to go. My home planet needs me.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

CodeMan said:


>


and he holds it......HOLDS IT.......and we're down


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*And now ladies and germs, the feelgood gif of the day!










































*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cops trying to take this perp back to the station and grill him


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> wHEEEEEEEEE!


OMG :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Cops trying to take this perp back to the station and grill him


How to tell cops were never cattle farmers.
My wife used to have to help her dad corral cows if they got outside the fence. Somehow a little kid and her dad were able to catch cows w/o issues (picture a 8 year old standing with her arms stretched out in front of a black angus)


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Anyone else surprised the cops didn't shoot it???


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Anyone else surprised the cops didn't shoot it???


Who said they didn't? 

Also, I fee like I should make a comment about stampeding cattle... through the Vatican.



Headly LaMarr said:


> Kinky!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

mk3er said:


> Can't ever forget this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... seen this one. One of my favorites! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


That's some crazy suspension!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Seriously, who wears sandals to a highway robbery??


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

In the US he would probably get sued for brake checking like that.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Sue me. Any kangaroo court judges see that and good luck with that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Onlooker (post motorcycle) never unfolds his arms! :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Onlooker (post motorcycle) never unfolds his arms! :laugh:


strait jacket?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There once was an old man
He lived in a can


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chariot of the Gods


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Chariot of the Gods


*****wagon! :beer::laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

andlf said:


> *****wagon! :beer::laugh:


It had to be CG cats because cats are selfish pricks.

edit: maybe not CG but definitely comped in.

I wonder what he is getting pulled over for.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> It had to be CG cats because cats are selfish pricks.
> 
> edit: maybe not CG but definitely comped in.


You think so? Have you ever seen 5 more perfectly synced cats that also happen to be the same color with no markings?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> You think so? Have you ever seen 5 more perfectly synced cats that also happen to be the same color with no markings?


Russian Blues don't have much in the way of markings...


They must be real!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> You think so? Have you ever seen 5 more perfectly synced cats that also happen to be the same color with no markings?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

oh, come on! everyone knows cats like to sync their tails.
100% real


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> oh, come on! everyone knows cats like to sync their tails.
> 100% real


:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There is fast and then there is...........................


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


It looks like a remake of The Blues Brothers. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

_Dafuq, I'm walking here..._


----------



## luohui8891 (Apr 24, 2015)

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

luohui8891 said:


> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk










Did you miss the "*AUTOMOTIVE*" part???


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> _Dafuq, I'm walking here..._


gotta watch those pedestrians walking between stopped cars


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> gotta watch those pedestrians walking between stopped cars


...And paying no attention whatsoever. :banghead:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> ...And paying no attention whatsoever. :banghead:


people are the worst


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> ...And paying no attention whatsoever. :banghead:





Dravenport said:


> people are the worst


:laugh: when he bounces on his a$$!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Please don't tell me this is the ameri-spec...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


This looks like something meant to be seen in 3D. The way the tire in his right hand almost looks like it comes out of the screen.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

mach250 said:


> Please don't tell me this is the ameri-spec...


I don't know but while it's stupid it also looks stupid easy to remove.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Because Pakistan and they were trying to rob the driver.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

KeiCar said:


> Because Pakistan and they were trying to rob the driver.


AHahahahahah the motorcycle driver was like, "OH ****! NO!! AHH! aaaahhhh? ah......hm. WEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

mach250 said:


> Please don't tell me this is the ameri-spec...


yep. remember, our cars can't be euro cool.












> Because of a lack of protection against low-speed fender benders, insurers are forcing the hypercar maker to add these protuberances to the model's rear.
> 
> The pieces extend mere inches past the rear exhaust and look like they would do the absolute minimum for preventing body damage to the hypercar. Given their low height, it also appears that the average pickup truck would strike the coupe above these bumps in a rear-end incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


That is a lot of rubber. How is he just holding that straight out with one arm? Beast mode. Of course, he may have swung it up before the video starts so who knows.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


How often is there a need for a cross walk in the middle of nowhere arizona/new mexico?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Power5 said:


> That is a lot of rubber. How is he just holding that straight out with one arm? Beast mode. Of course, he may have swung it up before the video starts so who knows.


Looks like he may be supporting it with his right thigh/knee? But yeah. That looks heavy AF.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Power5 said:


> How often is there a need for a cross walk in the middle of the nowhere arizona/new mexico?


Don't know, but the car would have the right of way if there was no crosswalk, correct?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Looks like he may be supporting it with his right thigh/knee?


i think so too



Rob Cote said:


> But yeah. That looks heavy AF


44lbs each :thumbup:



mach250 said:


> Please don't tell me this is the ameri-spec...


like the countach


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Power5 said:


> That is a lot of rubber. How is he just holding that straight out with one arm? Beast mode. Of course, he may have swung it up before the video starts so who knows.


My guess? He just swung it up there, it's exceptionally lightweight for its size and the dude is stronger than bear's breath after the salmon have gone upriver.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Don't know, but the car would have the right of way if there was no crosswalk, correct?


If the driver projected a crosswalk then hit him, it would be on the driver, as he communicated that it was safe to walk. Now, if a _different_ car coming the other way hit him all bets are off.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Power5 said:


> That is a lot of rubber. How is he just holding that straight out with one arm? Beast mode. Of course, he may have swung it up before the video starts so who knows.


He is holding it against his right hip. Note his elbo is at a right angle when is comes into view. Wide angle lens trickery.

Also, that dude seems like a big mofo when compared to the other crew member.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

hold my beer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

jaystone said:


> hold my beer.


No doubt. And that may have been the most calculating they did on that stunt. Pretty sure the meeting consisted of the following:



Driver: Lets put some small winglets on my racecar just so it looks like we thought about this for more than 5 seconds.
Crew: That sounds awesome. How big of a ramp do you want?
Driver: Big
Crew: Alright, lets do this.
Sciencey guy: Um, you realize that is high up. We should stick a parachute on it. Or maybe 2. How much does it weigh? Ehh, no matter, 2 should work well enough. And lets not worry about them tangling up at all. Just stick 2 parachutes on the roof.
Driver: If you think that's necessary I guess we can.


Yeah, that landing did not look soft. I mean everything I learned about dropping a bowling ball and a golf ball from same height says they will fall at same speed without anything to add drag. A parachute should add more drag that a piece of sheet metal falling by itself. And I think the car fell faster than that sheetmetal. That is not a good thing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Literally asleep at the wheel


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Love is in the air


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Piece of trivia about the Citroen 2CV


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Tim Allen likes burnouts...look at his face! :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


expert deployment! :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^ 
This should result in an immediate pistol whipping.

edit: and the truck should be impounded and crushed.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

How do you not see the patrol car on the other side of the intersection?

Also, I really wish he would have flipped the bird since he already had his arm hanging out the window. I mean if you are already going down, go down with style.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Wow. There's a part of my brain that would want to pee on them. Most of my brain, however, would probably make me pee on _myself_.

Man, those cats are just _itching_ to eat the tourists! 

Edit: unless they're regularly fed by this kind of truck, of course.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Driver should have reversed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Driver should have reversed.


That's jail time. I'd have accelerated hard for 5 feet and nailed the brakes as hard as I could.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This truck driver really messed with the wrong guy!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

sometimes internal combustion is a little more like external combustion.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> That's jail time. I'd have accelerated hard for 5 feet and nailed the brakes as hard as I could.


I druther be the guy in the Toyota behind him so I could run over his bike.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


>


burn the witch!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

*I'm melting! * what a world..[SUP] what a world..[/SUP] [SUB]what a world...[/SUB]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> *I'm melting! * what a world..[SUP] what a world..[/SUP] [SUB]what a world...[/SUB]


thermographic paint


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Only available for Kias and Hyundais.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

KeiCar said:


>


That is cool as hell!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CodeMan said:


> I druther be the guy in the Toyota behind him so I could run over his bike.


What makes you think that's _his_ bike? Certainly he won't hesitate to steal another to replace it, so doing so will only cause someone else to lose theirs... unless he got caught doing so.




BongTechnician said:


> *I'm melting! * what a world..[SUP] what a world..[/SUP] [SUB]what a world...[/SUB]


Well played, sir.  :beer:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Triumph said:


> That is cool as hell!


X2


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> What makes you think that's _his_ bike? Certainly he won't hesitate to steal another to replace it, so doing so will only cause someone else to lose theirs... unless he got caught doing so.




Nah, I'm pretty sure he'd learn his lesson.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Different angle


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

CodeMan said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


What is this, an S4? :screwy:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

R8


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> What is this, an S4? :screwy:


With those idiots doing who-knows-what in the intersection _that's_ your question? 

Edit: wait, that's an R8? So they're taking selfies with a car in an intersection? :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Porsche crash testing; NCAP rating - 0


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

225 to 125 in about 2 seconds


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

drifting a brick


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Probably should have brought the Cinquecento today


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> 225 to 125 in about 2 seconds



God damn. I knew supersports can accelerate like crazy but I didn't think they could scrub off that speed just as fast. That is amazing.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Probably should have brought the Cinquecento today



Dayum.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How to avoid tailgaters


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


what in the world, looks like a videogame glitch

or one of those cats that runs sideways


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> what in the world, looks like a videogame glitch
> 
> or one of those cats that runs sideways


Either a bent/rusted frame or a Quadrasteer pickup with a broken linkage.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Either a bent/rusted frame or a Quadrasteer pickup with a broken linkage.


I was initially thinking that one side of the rear axle mount had broken away, but then I thought that the rear driveshaft would've pulled out. It is possible that it's a 4WD with just the front drive shaft installed, though. If that's the case I would wonder how long he intended to drive it that way. :laugh:

Of course, I wonder how long he'd drive it with a failed Quadrasteer link, too. 

Peeple iz dum.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> I was initially thinking that one side of the rear axle mount had broken away, but then I thought that the rear driveshaft would've pulled out. It is possible that it's a 4WD with just the front drive shaft installed, though. If that's the case I would wonder how long he intended to drive it that way. :laugh:
> 
> Of course, I wonder how long he'd drive it with a failed Quadrasteer link, too.
> 
> Peeple iz dum.


 that's crazy!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

jreed1337 said:


>


I just keep chuckling at that one. I don't think the driver did anything wrong, making it that much better. :laugh:




andlf said:


> that's crazy!


Yeah, I'm not sure what he's doing wrong to get there, but whatever it is it's stupid to drive it. I mean... Aaaaaaah... _Daaaaaaamn_!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> God damn. I knew supersports can accelerate like crazy but I didn't think they could scrub off that speed just as fast. That is amazing.



Km/h. Still impressive, although sports care brake better than bikes.




TaaT said:


>


lower it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Everyone on the oncoming side of that road must have been freaking out. seriously looks like he is heading that way the entire time.



Jimmy Russells said:


> Km/h. Still impressive, although sports care brake better than bikes.


Only with good riders. The rest end up on youtube fail videos. :laugh:


Jimmy Russells said:


> lower it


No doubt. That would be a bad looking pikes peak car if it was sat on the ground.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> Everyone on the oncoming side of that road must have been freaking out. seriously looks like he is heading that way the entire time.


Especially bad at night with his headlights shining into oncoming lane.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


really wanted that dude to slam on the brakes


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I watched this over and over (it's a slow day in the office)

There are 4 guys (or girls) on that team that have very puzzling jobs, can anyone tell me what they're doing?

2 reach behind the driver and 2 touch the front wing momentarily.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Said to be a UK standard driving test


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

just cleaning the Ring


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

Row1Rich said:


> I watched this over and over (it's a slow day in the office)
> 
> There are 4 guys (or girls) on that team that have very puzzling jobs, can anyone tell me what they're doing?
> 
> 2 reach behind the driver and 2 touch the front wing momentarily.




I think 2 two stabilize the car and the other two are cleaning debris from between the the wing elements.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> just cleaning the Ring


That is sooooo weird when the frame rate matches tire rotation. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> That is sooooo weird when the frame rate matches tire rotation. :laugh:


Don't be crazy, it was *VERY *windy that day.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ErikGTI said:


> I think 2 two stabilize the car and the other two are cleaning debris from between the the wing elements.


Are the ones in the front possibly peeling a film off the headlights? The "driver's side" (lol) one in the front looks like that's what (s)he's doing, but I can't tell on the passenger's side.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Row1Rich said:


> ... and 2 touch the front wing momentarily.


They touch it for good luck.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> just cleaning the Ring


****ing witchcraft


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> ****ing witchcraft


First it was wagons in Westerns. Then helicopters got into the act. Now nonrotation can even be found on sanitation vehicles.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This calls for a celebration


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Said to be a UK standard driving test


I needed to do all of that when I went for my MA motorcycle license.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> This calls for a celebration
> 
> *500,000 mile gif


Okay, I admit it. I laughed. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not quite automotive unless you consider that the Swedes are such good drivers that even their pilots car drift a passenger plane.


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> Okay, I admit it. I laughed. :laugh:







It's better with sound if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Like a Rock.... Lobster.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> It wasn't a Rock... it was a rock _lobster_.


Fixed.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

But can you cross the English Channel with it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

man stops moving car after driver has seizure


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> man stops moving car after driver has seizure


car swallows man would have been a far more dramatic title


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ [email protected], that's a _cool_ option!


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like GM grade plastics, but I only have ever seen the swing vent on a Mazda.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


well that seems stupid


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

thegoodson said:


> Looks like GM grade plastics, but I only have ever seen the swing vent on a Mazda.


I think that's a six-gen 626.

But I remember these on my GF's 4th gen MX-6 and thought they were so incredibly cool.

Edit: Confirmed, 6th gen 626:










MX-6 with the swing vents:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Row1Rich said:


> I watched this over and over (it's a slow day in the office)
> 
> There are 4 guys (or girls) on that team that have very puzzling jobs, can anyone tell me what they're doing?
> 
> 2 reach behind the driver and 2 touch the front wing momentarily.


The two by the driver are probably just steadying the car and the 2 up front are sticking their gum under the front wing for good luck... obviously


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

http://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/driver-...r-truck-full-of-gravel-flips-over-suv-1708193 <- Just so ya know, not dead:thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/driver-...r-truck-full-of-gravel-flips-over-suv-1708193 <- Just so ya know, not dead:thumbup:


Good to know the truck driver survived. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

spockcat said:


> man stops moving car after driver has seizure



If it was going slow enough to jump in the window, I would have stopped it with my truck.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Guess the handbrake is broken.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Guess the handbrake is broken.


The hand and upper torso out the window, yikes!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ hellz yeah!!! :thumbup::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TCL darling spotted on the way to a meet and greet


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


The bullsh*t police!

I think trump had them disbanded.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Didn't end well for that guy's car.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Beefed up suspension on the right side?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


Story?
Huffing gasoline?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Maybe the car is running on LPG?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I keep looking at the big pile of bull **** on the roof :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Story?
> Huffing gasoline?


My guess is using propane as refrigerant for the AC system. It works but..... fire.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

rabbit83 said:


> My guess is using propane as refrigerant for the AC system. It works but..... fire.


Ah. That makes sense.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Scene from new movie; Dukes of Ingolstadt


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Some parents find it more important to video their kids rather than teach their kids


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Well they're driving a mini van so....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


For a second I thought it was going to be one of those ludicrous toyota tacoma can survive anything commercials.
Then I saw it was an actual heavy-duty work van... and look- it actually survived. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> For a second I thought it was going to be one of those ludicrous toyota tacoma can survive anything commercials.
> Then I saw it was an actual heavy-duty work van... and look- it actually survived. :laugh:


It appears to have survived the initial blast since it was lifted relatively gently, but we didn't see the secondary impact when it hit the ground. I'd imagine it didn't fare too well! :laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

KeiCar said:


>


Russians have way too much time on their hands. :laugh:


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

Where's the GIF of that guy kicking the Sentra... C'mon TLC, I thought you were on point. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MGs05GLI said:


> Where's the GIF of that guy kicking the Sentra... C'mon TLC, I thought you were on point. :laugh:


More appropriate for this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4828156-The-Wacky-Traffic-Accident-Pic-Post

Besides, there is an entire thread about the video, so why bother posting the gif?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

5 wheel pit stop.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


 What is happening here?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

xmaciek82x said:


> What is happening here?


Migrant road blockade


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

xmaciek82x said:


> What is happening here?


Click on the picture and it will take you to the page that explains what they are doing and where in Europe this is happening.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


is that a ken doll in the driver's seat


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Some parents find it more important to video their kids rather than teach their kids


...aaaand that's why it's illegal for anyone under 16 to fill up...


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

nightflyer said:


> ...aaaand that's why it's illegal for anyone under 16 to fill up...


And where is that so? You can get a learner's permit at 15-1/2 in Ca.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

He sticks the landing!


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> He sticks the landing!


This is so awesome.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Triumph said:


> This is so awesome.


I can only imagine the extent of internal injuries from that fall.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> I can only imagine the extent of internal injuries from that fall.


I was thinking along the same lines. The impact was spread out and the roof did give quite a bit, but still...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> I can only imagine the extent of internal injuries from that fall.


Only fell from a second story flat: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...slipping-building-getting-barely-scratch.html

Happened back in 2015. By now they guy has graduated to 4 story falls.

PS: While watching that gif, you should be listening to this video starting at :56


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Bus driver hits terminator


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Terminator struck AGAIN!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rolling out the red road for VIPs


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Rolling out the red road for VIPs


It looks like they're in Hawaii. Specifically Mt. Kilauea.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

two FJs driving around Moscow


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

You know who you are, Red.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Am I missing the SN95/New Edge?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Am I missing the SN95/New Edge?


Also missing the 2nd generation Mustang II.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


Yup, totally legal, but I can't have one of these:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Triumph said:


> Yup, totally legal, but I can't have one of these:


You are guessing this is in the USA. But where this is actually located, it might be possible to have a Japanese Skyline. Perhaps you want to move there.

http://speedsociety.com/yes-this-guy-is-towing-a-helicopter-with-his-massive-trike/


----------



## katsimbris (Sep 25, 2012)

Triumph said:


> Yup, totally legal, but I can't have one of these: pic/ skyline r33 /





spockcat said:


> You are guessing this is in the USA. But where this is actually located, it might be possible to have a Japanese Skyline. Perhaps you want to move there.
> 
> http://speedsociety.com/yes-this-guy-is-towing-a-helicopter-with-his-massive-trike/


I hope I don't derail this too bad. BUT, in Ocean City, Maryland, almost every year this thing makes an appearance. Maybe it's just that this particular shopping cart is over 30 years old.












Mike K


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kind of automotive Japanese commercial


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Looks similar to my Haleakalā vid. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Ah, looks like Conor Pass in Ireland. I've driven it myself, but it was not that foggy at the time! :laugh:


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


> You are guessing this is in the USA. But where this is actually located, it might be possible to have a Japanese Skyline. Perhaps you want to move there.


Don't worry, this is registered and road legal here in California:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

meanwhile in Canada


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

**** YEAH amber turn signals :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I think you broke the gif.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

mojocoggo said:


> Don't worry, this is registered and road legal here in California:


They really did a lot of work on the steering - a long set of linkages for standard handle bars, as well as a repurposed automotive steering rack with a steering wheel? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Jeebus...and for my second "WHERE IS THE BRAZZERS LOGO?" post of the day. 

what is the tongue rating on that one?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

run pedestrian run


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

"Look what I can do!"


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> "Look what I can do!"


Maybe the cam car was Ariana Grande or Niki Minaj and he was trying to get on as a backup dancer.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> run pedestrian run


oral at 3:12 aye?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

And now for something a little more positive:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

On the perils of negative tongue weight:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


:laugh:



KeiCar said:


>


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

spockcat said:


> two FJs driving around Moscow


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> oral at 3:12 aye?


ORA means Hour in Romania, it is telling you the time but I'm sure you knew that already.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

sebasEuRo said:


> ORA means Hour in Romania, it is telling you the time but I'm sure you knew that already.


Ora1 at 3:12 am or Ora 1:12 pm Choose wisely.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AutoBear said:


>


what the hell is he trying to do


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> what the hell is he trying to do


Wash his car.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Wash his car.


:laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> what the hell is he trying to do


Practicing for the big biker boyz meet up.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

KeiCar said:


>


Surprised the glass didn't crack. Pretty crazy!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

CodeMan said:


> On the perils of negative tongue weight:


Great example. I've seen this happen on the road in front of me. Luckily for him he manage to regain control and decided that 80 mph was too fast...


----------



## BigGus21 (Jun 28, 2017)

racerpoet said:


> Great example. I've seen this happen on the road in front of me. Luckily for him he manage to regain control and decided that 80 mph was too fast...


Forgive the ignorance, so when loading a trailer do you want the majority of the weight towards the front?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BigGus21 said:


> Forgive the ignorance, so when loading a trailer do you want the majority of the weight towards the front?


No. As a general rule of thumb, tongue weight should be approx 10% of total trailer weight iirc.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

racerpoet said:


> Great example. I've seen this happen on the road in front of me. Luckily for him he manage to regain control and decided that 80 mph was too fast...


My long commute has shown me that even if drive a beat work truck pulling a beat loaded trailer, I can still go 85 in the left lane in the rain.
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Rob Cote said:


> No. As a general rule of thumb, tongue weight should be approx 10% of total trailer weight iirc.


Since estimating 10% weight difference is a bit difficult. Just load more in front of the axle than behind. Think of a pendulum. The more weight at the end of the pendulum the farther it will swing.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

racerpoet said:


> Surprised the glass didn't crack. Pretty crazy!


You'd be surprised how tough side window glass is. Watch car crusher videos for proof.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

CodeMan said:


>


Had that same s**t in my CTS, though not as much. After every rainfall you would hear water splashing inside the doors. I finally found out what it was and unclogged the drain, but for some reason it still would clog back, not as much as it used to before, but it did. At least it wasn;t getting to a point where you felt like you had an aquarium in your car.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

Power5 said:


> Since estimating 10% weight difference is a bit difficult. Just load more in front of the axle than behind. Think of a pendulum. The more weight at the end of the pendulum the farther it will swing.


You can buy a hitch with a scale built in if you're not sure. https://www.weigh-safe.com/


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lucky


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

BigGus21 said:


> Forgive the ignorance, so when loading a trailer do you want the majority of the weight towards the front?


10-15%, but if you're asking, it may mean you're considering pulling a trailer, and if you are, do yourself and everyone on the road a favor and read about how to do it properly. A jack-knifed trailer is no fun for anyone.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Kinda a close call:











Just a bit!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

KeiCar said:


>


Car is made of tin foil lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CodeMan said:


>


Still waiting for this gif to move.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Still waiting for this gif to move.


Haha I watched it for like 15 seconds thinking it was loading super slow......


GOTTTEMMM :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Still waiting for this gif to move.


Hmmm, I'm used to deleting the "v" off the end of .gifv files to post them here. Not working in this instance.

https://imgur.com/retyxsF


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha, that's wild. Wonder how her ears feel.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably bloody?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

CodeMan said:


>





racerpoet said:


> Haha, that's wild. Wonder how her ears feel.


I wonder how her other parts feel...


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

Power5 said:


> I wonder how her other parts feel...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

When you guaranteed same-day delivery, but you live in Scandinavia :snowcool:



CodeMan said:


>


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Background to this story?
I have an idea, but would like to read more.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

maac311 said:


> Background to this story?
> I have an idea, but would like to read more.


https://www.click2houston.com/news/...ting-video-pleads-guilty-sentenced-to-5-years


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

TaaT said:


> https://www.click2houston.com/news/...ting-video-pleads-guilty-sentenced-to-5-years


Thanks. 

Thankfully no one was hurt or killed. 

There are truly stupid people out there........


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Oh, excuse me occifer, I see you want me to issue you a citation for wreckless driving, improper lane change, speeding, and failure to signal? I'd be happy to take your badge number.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jaystone said:


> Oh, excuse me occifer, I see you want me to issue you a citation for wreckless driving, improper lane change, speeding, and failure to signal? I'd be happy to take your badge number.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

KeiCar said:


>


See that's why he needs something like an F350 quad cab, cause you know, he's a "big guy."


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


>


Reminds me of the Corvette from NFS: MW intro


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

KeiCar said:


>


I don't know what I'd want to do with this person. :banghead:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


I ran across this video on Instagram.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Wild. When I see these kinds of videos I always think, "What if you were a second off?"


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


The first truck I get.

The second one though...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

GrayRayT said:


> The first truck I get.
> 
> The second one though...



Wet roads, too much speed, wasn't paying attention, foggy / dirty windshield, bald tires...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

racerpoet said:


> Wild. When I see these kinds of videos I always think, "What if you were a second off?"


A quarter of a second is all it would take. 

There was a tv show where a stunt man was off just a tad and the windshield caught his foot. It broke the windshield and the guy’s foot, flipped him around and he hit the asphalt in an uncontrolled manner. He was lucky he didn’t crack his head open, but only his foot was broken.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


Didn't this end up being a woman who was in diabetic shock, or something like that?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jm7sjRJQTc&feature=youtu.be&utm_campaign=Weekly+Newsletter&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=62688046&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8MbKTQsaXg9Z9sVOu2XyWu6-NaWW-vJS-bmPI5-ymH6ZlMEoYEH8O0YpBaxm-cx5-Ra1OyoxzV3cJfpU4NBn5IBjsSzZ2zhTZtepkRRC7hGyAMo2c&_hsmi=62688046


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

suburbangeorge said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jm7sjRJQTc&feature=youtu.be&utm_campaign=Weekly+Newsletter&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=62688046&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8MbKTQsaXg9Z9sVOu2XyWu6-NaWW-vJS-bmPI5-ymH6ZlMEoYEH8O0YpBaxm-cx5-Ra1OyoxzV3cJfpU4NBn5IBjsSzZ2zhTZtepkRRC7hGyAMo2c&_hsmi=62688046


This is a GIF thread.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> This is a GIF thread.


Choosy mothers choose GIF!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

^^^ Looks like Dubai. They'll probably leave it there on the side of the road and buy another one the next day


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been waiting for this all day. ^


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


I ran into this one on Instagram as well. :laugh: That was one of the funniest traffic things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Gnarly 50-50 bro


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

CodeMan said:


>


That's an old one. In the actual video the guy in the camera car sounds like he has an orgasm. lol


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

_Fabulous _shifting


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Why is this in he...oh...

:lol:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


>


that's ****ed up


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Did the one kid see the infinity coming and shrug it off? It must have been going at a decent speed to cause that damage, can't believe that didn't send up a red flag.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Dear Lord! 

Was that a small tire? I can't tell what it is or where it came from, but it looks as if the last guy in the left lane saw it coming.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
he ded and his shoes didn't even come off!

Now for something lighter - just testing my AWD ability


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

world's smallest road legal tractor trailer.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> he ded and his shoes didn't even come off!
> 
> Now for something lighter - just testing my AWD ability


Not going to lie, I'm a little impressed it actually got off of that.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Not going to lie, I'm a little impressed it actually got off of that.



Plus it looks....surprisingly fine afterwards.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Is it too much to ask to keep obviously fatal crashes/ANIMATED LOOPS from these type thread?
Please... not everybody enjoys watching some poor guy getting half decapitated.... on a f**king loop.
It's easy enough to find such videos/images elsewhere, if you want....
Advertiser friendly?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Is it too much to ask to keep obviously fatal crashes/ANIMATED LOOPS from these type thread?
> Please... not everybody enjoys watching some poor guy getting half decapitated.... on a f**king loop.
> It's easy enough to find such videos/images elsewhere, if you want....
> Advertiser friendly?


i like to think that it just knocked his helmet off and he's fine.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Triumph said:


> i like to think that it just knocked his helmet off and he's fine.


Would it have hurt you too F'ing much to just say "I'm sorry."?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Love that hahaha


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Triumph said:


> i like to think that it just knocked his helmet off and he's fine.


I thought so too but then a quick Google search confirmed he died.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*https://i.imgur.com/w5wyuXr.mp4*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TCL in gif form


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

suburbangeorge said:


> Would it have hurt you too F'ing much to just say "I'm sorry."?


What, pray tell, would I say sorry for?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Triumph said:


> What, pray tell, would I say sorry for?


I think that message was maybe meant for me. I posted the original gif.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://i.imgur.com/04u1HtU.gifv


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

KeiCar said:


>


geeze


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Hand Cannon said:


> geeze


Like, seat belts are SOOooo dumb.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Hand Cannon said:


> geeze


That is what she gets for having her legs up on the dash.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That is what she gets for not wearing a seat belt.


Fixed.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed.


No, she stayed in the vehicle.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No, she stayed in the vehicle.


I _think_ you’re joking, but I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

She's certainly completely restrained in that position.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KizashiAGP said:


> can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KizashiAGP said:


> can someone please explain this to me?


Electric start. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The poor girl that slides into the foot well.. it looks like she is sitting on some odd corrugated seat cover.
Maybe that's VERY slick and driving guy knew this would happen (and why he was video recording).

=tool.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Electric start. :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That is what she gets for having her legs up on the dash.


seconded, always been a major pet peeve for me


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
F this car in particular!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://media.nbcconnecticut.com/images/621*349/windshield-shootout.gif

Shows on tapatalk but doesn't automatically show through normal website.

https://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news...indshield-During-Car-Chase-488386781.html?t=1


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Damn, smacked right on the head. It can't possibly get any wor.....


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Damn, smacked right on the head. It can't possibly get any wor.....


thats why they put "no pedestrian allowed" signs in entrances designed for vehicles, and people still passing thru these places :screwy: :banghead:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


That jump he does with his finger pointing at the same time is great choreography. 

It would have been hard to keep it together when he jumps out like a 12 year old dance student.


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Electric start. :thumbup:


But it's a GIF thread tho?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

YES!!!! 

25000 dollar doughnut :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Lol, that sedan driver was like GTFO of my way


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> 25000 dollar doughnut :laugh:


Maybe they were old tires.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


>



Sir, get back in your car. 
Get back in your car Now.
I SAID GET BACK IN YOUR CAR..... NOW.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

He's really lucky he didn't get shot when he jumped out of the car with is hand pointing like that.

He looks kinda like my Dad :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> 25000 dollar doughnut :laugh:


Nope. Swapping to aftermarket wheels means you're not tied to the OEM tires anymore that you need to get from the factory at that 25k a round. Those are some regular 20's(?).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


/aceventura


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Welcome to Florida. Sometime you need to transport grandma in her wheelchair but only have a pickup truck. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Welcome to Florida. Sometime you need to transport grandma in her wheelchair but only have a pickup truck. :laugh:


How are you going to bring grandma to church?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Welcome to Florida. Sometime you need to transport grandma in her wheelchair but only have a pickup truck. :laugh:


Grandma says she wants a perm to fluff up her wispy hair.

Get the truck... we don't need no hairdresser.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Grandma says she wants a perm to fluff up her wispy hair.
> 
> Get the truck... we don't need no hairdresser.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

KeiCar said:


>


It could be a prank


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Ops!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


>


man, they've been at this for awhile..


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


This looks like the most inefficient and time consuming way of paving a road.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


There are SOOOO many things that could have made that slightly more entertaining.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> There are SOOOO many things that could have made that slightly more entertaining.


ok go out, do it yourself and prove it.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Praise God that truck stopped in time. That could have ended really badly.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MontoyaF1 said:


> Praise God.


Or, you know, the driver. Or the vehicle design team. Tire manufacturer. Maintenance mechanic.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

MontoyaF1 said:


> Praise God that truck stopped in time. That could have ended really badly.


What if god was trying to kill her for jaywalking and failing to look before crossing but failed?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

JPawn1 said:


> ok go out, do it yourself and prove it.


Hold my beer.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What if god was trying to kill her for jaywalking and failing to look before crossing but failed?


So you're saying God couldn't have worked that out differently in order to smite her? That's what you're saying?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

KeiCar said:


>


Wow, I... just... wow. The hubcap falling off is priceless! 


Sent by pidgeon mail.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dear Lord! What did he _think_ was going to happen when he dropped a literal ton of wood several feet into the bed?

Wait. I shouldn’t have used the word ‘think’.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

Lupo TDI said:


> Wow, I... just... wow. The hubcap falling off is priceless!


I just watched this 1990 vid over and over and still trying to figure it out. Is that rope at the top of the tree tied to the car in front of the truck and pulling with constant tension on it? As in the front car is on Drive?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Dear Lord! What did he _think_ was going to happen when he dropped a literal ton of wood several feet into the bed?
> 
> Wait. I shouldn’t have used the word ‘think’.



That is at least 2 tons of wood. Looks to be about 60+ cubic feet of wood. That looks like maple which weighs about 65 lbs per cuft.

Archimedes FTW.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> That is at least 2 tons of wood. Looks to be about 60+ cubic feet of wood. That looks like maple which weighs about 65 lbs per cuft.
> 
> Archimedes FTW.


Fair 'nuf!  :beer:


It looks like something from The Red Green Show. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> That is at least 2 tons of wood. Looks to be about 60+ cubic feet of wood. That looks like maple which weighs about 65 lbs per cuft.
> 
> Archimedes FTW.


Yep, that’s several tons, at least the truck was already old.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Ghost sliding the whip.....?:laugh:




TaaT said:


>


for old times sake


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

TaaT said:


>


Where is that and what the hell event is it? That looks guano psychotic. :laugh:


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

DonL said:


> Where is that and what the hell event is it? That looks guano psychotic. :laugh:


Funny, I had just started a thread on that recently . . .

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9259577-Rally-drivers-passing-through-very-narrow-street

I believe it is from "Rally del Rubinetto 2018"


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


This is me in GTA Online trying to get out of town on an Oppressor.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>



In the end: _"So uhh $200 like we agreed on?"
_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ZeroTalon (Jan 31, 2005)

Triumph said:


> This looks like the most inefficient and time consuming way of paving a road.


Are you kidding me? Cool Hand Luke would have killed for this thing!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Love it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v0deFLbDz8&t=954s


----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

NismoB3 said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NismoB3 said:


>


I laughed so hard I could feel the localized blood pressure in my head skyrocket. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

TaaT said:


>


Just a matter of time when NHSA will say those do not fit their 60 year old regulations..... Just like the current Audi stripe turn signal that is very visible bright yellow LED, but that's still not good enough because the area that's flashing is not big enough. If you're paying attention you can very easily see that it's a turn signal:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>





TaaT said:


>





NismoB3 said:


>


:laugh: I :heart: thread! :what::laugh:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


needs sound


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^

Whoa-dozer!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope, nope, nope... ^^


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

racerpoet said:


>


Is that the new Check Engine Light?


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> Is that the new Check Engine Light?


lol That was the A3 Clubsport Concept.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


That's pretty awesome. Luck or skill?


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I like how it sort of eventually gets around to maneuvering only after it splits the kid into three pieces. It's all very authentic - it's like they programmed it to behave exactly like a BMW-driving wealthy divorcee in Greenwich, CT running over someone's hired help whilst yammering on her phone and digging through her purse. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


finally a car for me!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

geofftii2002 said:


> I like how it sort of eventually gets around to maneuvering only after it splits the kid into three pieces. It's all very authentic - it's like they programmed it to behave exactly like a BMW-driving wealthy divorcee in Greenwich, CT running over someone's hired help whilst yammering on her phone and digging through her purse. :laugh:


Well, at least it managed not to run over the detached torso. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoOhVrs6udM&t=666s. The whole video has some pretty "creative" transitions :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

technically not a gif file but rather mp4

https://i.imgur.com/EjsmTcZ.mp4


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)




----------

